# Justice League Movie Ideas



## demolition18 (Nov 25, 2005)

This thread is for ideas of a Justice League movie saga. It could follow the television show Smallville and Superman Returns. 

I have written my idea of a prequel graphic novel that is post Smallville and a prequel to the Justice League movie. I have written 3 movie trilogies in total. They will be on their own replies. 

Any of you fans here could write back stories to go along with my Justice League movie ideas. You could post them on replies. I have my casting suggestions below with fan scripts.

The television show Smallville is coming to conclusion. Clark Kent is getting older and should become Superman. So I had an idea of a Justice League movie saga and a graphic novel that's post Smallville series and pre Justice League movies. The Justice League movie trilogy should be movie sequels to Smallville. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Casting Suggestions

*Justice League*

Brendan Fraiser (The Mummy movies, George of the Jungle) as Hal Jordan/The Spectre/Parallax

Dominic Parcell (Blade: Trinity, Equilibrium) as Over Master

Ali Larter (American Outlaws, Legally Blonde) as Dinah Drake Lance/Black Canary

Bruce Willis (Die Hard films, The 5th Element, The Last Boy Scout) as Ted Grant/Wildcat

Rutger Hauer (he played in Batman Begins and guest starred as Morgan Edge on TV's Smallville) as Vincent Edge

Tony Cirrica (TV's the Sopranos) as Bruno Mannhiem

Arnold Vosloo (The Mummy movies, Hard Target, Dark Man sequels) as John Jones (Jonn J'onz)/The Martian Manhunter

Paul Walker (The Fast and the Furious movies) as the original Blue Beatle 

David Morse (The Rock, Proof of Life, the Negotiator) as Adrian Chase/Vigilante

Michael Ironside (he played Darkseid in the Justice League cartoon series and played General Sam Lane on tv's Smallville) as Yuga Kahn Darkseid's father

Reese Whitherspoon (Legally Blonde, American Psycho) as Queen Bee

Tammy Lauren (Wish Master, TV's Martial Law) as Knockout

Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWE superstar) as Promethius

Jonathan Frakes (he played the voice of David Xanatos on the Gargoyles cartoon series and played Commander Ryker in the Star Trek series) as Vandal Savage

Mark Hamill (he played comic villains on super hero television shows with some voices and played Luke Skywalker in the Star Wars Original Trilogy) as Reverse Flash

Jim Carrey (Batman Forever, The Mask, Ace Ventura movies, Dumb and Dumber) as The Trickster

Kevin Nash (pro wrestler) as Block Buster

William Fichtner (The Longest Yard, Virtousity, Equilibrium) as Iron Cross

Jack Black (2005 King Kong, Demolition Man) as Major Force

Timothy Dalton (The Rocketeer, Licence to Kill, The Living Daylights) as Mitch Shelley/Ressurection Man

No casting thoughts on anyone else. No thoughts on who should play Red Panzer.

*Justice League 2*

Heroes

Chris O'Donnell (he played Robin in the Batman movie sequels) as Bruce Wayne/Batman

Tom Welling (TVâ€™s Smallville) as Clark Kent/Superman 

Jessica Biehl (2003 The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Blade: Trinity) as Diana/Wonder Woman 

Sean William Scott (Dukes of Hazard Movie, The Rundown, Bulletproof Monk) as Wally West/The Flash 

Taye Diggs (Equilibrium) as John Stewart/Green Lantern 

Scarlett Johanasen (The Island) as Black Canary/Dinah Lance

Heath Ledger (The Brother's Grim, A Knights Tale) as Arthur Curry/Aqua Man

Samuel L. Jackson (Star Wars prequel trilogy, Kill Bill Volume 2, Pulp Fiction, Die Hard 3) as General Wells

Villains 

Jonathan Frakes (played Commander Ryker on Star Trek and played the voice of David Xanatos in the Gargoyles cartoon series) as Vandal Savage 

Anne Hathaway (The Princess Diaries) as Thorn

Steven Dorff (Blade) as Killer Croc

Mandy Moore (pop star who played in The Princess Diaries) as Volcana

Ron Pearlman (Blade 2, Hellboy, Police Academy 7: Mission to Moscow) as Clay Face

Daniel Von Bargen (Robocop 3, Universal Soldier: The Return, Broken Arrow, Shaft) as Col. Vox 

Denis Leary (Demolition Man, TVâ€™s The Job, The 1999 version of The Thomas Crown Affair) as Mirror Master

I haven't thought of who should play Vandal Savageâ€™s men. No thoughts on who should play General Kane. 

*Justice League 3*

Heroes

Chris O'Donnell (he played Robin in the Batman movie sequels) as Bruce Wayne/Batman 

Tom Welling (TVâ€™s Smallville) as Clark Kent/Superman 

Jessica Biehl (2003 The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Blade: Trinity) as Diana/Wonder Woman 

Arnold Vosloo (The Mummy, The Mummy Returns, Jean-Claude Van Damme movie Hard Target, Agent Cody Banks) as Jonn Jonz (John Jones)/Martian Manhunter 

Taye Diggs (Equilibrium) as John Stewart/Green Lantern 

Johnny Knocksville (MTV's Jack@$$, Men In Black 2) as Plastic Man 

McCauley Calkin (Home Alone, Richie Rich movies) as Green Arrow 

Sean William Scott (Dukes of Hazard Movie, The Rundown, Bulletproof Monk) as Wally West/The Flash 

Villains 

Michael Biehn (The Terminator, Aliens, Clockstoppers) as Darkseid 

Carrie Fisher (the actress who played Princess Leia in the Star Wars original trilogy and who played Jake's ex-girlfriend in The Blues Brothers) as Cheetah 

Temuera Morrison (Star Wars Episode 2: Attack Of The Clones, Barb Wire, Speed 2: Cruise Control) as Desparo 

Jason Connery (son of actor Sean Connery who played a small part in Shanghai Noon) as Elcipso

Gabriel Macht (American Outlaws) as Jervus Techt/The Mad Hatter 

Paul White (the Big Show from WWE who played small parts in Jingle All The Way and The Waterboy) as Grundy

Luke Perry (Buffy The Vampire Slayer, The 5th element) as Copperhead

John Lithgow (the actor who played the voice of Lord Farquad in Shrek and who played the villain in Cliff Hanger and Ricochet) as Kenny Braverman/Conduit 

Jake Busey (son of actor Gary Busey who played in Starship Troopers) as Captain Cold

*Justice League 4*

Heroes 

Chris O'Donnell (he played Robin in the Batman movie sequels) as Bruce Wayne/Batman 

Tom Welling (TVâ€™s Smallville) as Clark Kent/Superman 

Jessica Biehl (2003 The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Blade: Trinity) as Diana/Wonder Woman 

Sean William Scott (Dukes of Hazard Movie, The Rundown, Bulletproof Monk) as Wally West/The Flash 

Lou Diamond Phillips (Bats, The Big Hit, La Bamba) as Hawk Man

Denise Richards (Star Ship Troopers, The World is Not Enough, Wild Things) as Hawk Girl 

Nicholas Brendan (TVâ€™s Buffy The Vampire Slayer) as Kyle Raynor/Green Lantern

Villains 

Michael Rosenbaum (he played the Flash and Dead Shot on the Justice League television series and played Lex Luthor on Smallville) as Lex Luthor

Neve Campbell (the Scream trilogy) as Star Sapphire

Heather Matarazzo (Scream 3, The Princess Diaries) as Killer Frost

Ewan McGregor (the actor who played Obi-Wan Kenobi in the Star Wars prequel trilogy) as The Shade

Jason Issacs (Elektra movie, Soldier, Event Horizon) as Professor Zoom

James Marsters (he played Spike on Buffy the Vampire Slayer tv series and Brainiac on Smallville) as Brainiac

Temuera Morrison (Star Wars Episode 2: Attack Of The Clones, Barb Wire, Speed 2: Cruise Control) as Sinestro 

Giovanni Ribisi (Gone in 60 Seconds, The Mod Squad) as Fire Fly

Additional cast to the Justice League movie Trilogy

Alison Doody (Indiana Jones & The Last Crusade, A View To A Kill) as Harley Quinn in Justice League 3

Alan Cumming (Goldeneye, X-Men 2, Spy Kids films) as The Joker in Justice League 3

Michael Caine (On Deadly Ground, Miss Congeniality, Get Carter, Batman Begins) as Alfred Pennyworth in Justice League

James Gandolfini (TVâ€™s The Sopranos) as Detective Harvey Bullock in the Justice League trilogy

Lori Petty (Free Willy) as Live Wire in Justice League 3

Dominic Chianesee (TVâ€™s The Sopranos) as Arnold Wesker in Justice League 4

Vern Troyer (played Mini Me in the Austin Powers sequels) as Scarface in Justice League 4

Dennis Quaid (The Right Stuff, Gang Related) as Commissioner James Gordon in the Justice League movies

Ian Holme (The 5th Element) as Mordru the dark lord in Justice League 3

Michael McKean (played Mr. Green in the Clue movie) as Perry White

Erica Durance (reprising her role from Smallville) as Lois Lane in Justice League 3 & 4

Billy Lucas (friend to Arnold Schwarzenegger and stunt double who played in movies like Demolition Man, Terminator 3, The Running Man and Rocky 3) as Hal Jordan/The Spectre in Justice League 3

Dan Hedya (2000 Shaft, Clueless movie, Cheers) as Captain Daniel Tarpin in Justice League 4

Alison Mack (reprising her role from television series Smallville) as Chloe Sullivan in Justice League in Justice League 5

Sam Huntington (Superman Returns) as Jimmy Olsen

Not sure on who should play Joe Chill in Justice League 3, Rhino in Justice League 3, or Super Girl/Kara in Justice League 3. 

*Justice League 5: A New Beginning*

Heroes 

Chris O'Donnell (he played Robin in the Batman movie sequels) as Bruce Wayne/Batman

Tom Welling (TVâ€™s Smallville) as Clark Kent/Superman

Jessica Biel (Blade: Trinity, 2003 The Texas Chainsaw Massacre) as Diana/Wonder Woman 

Sean William Scott (Bullet Proof Monk, The Rundown) as Wally West/The Flash 

Taye Diggs (Equilibrium) as John Stewart/Green Lantern 

Denise Richards (Star Ship Troopers, The World is Not Enough, Wild Things) as Hawk Girl 

Arnold Vosloo (The Mummy, The Mummy Returns, Jean-Claude Van Damme movie Hard Target, Agent Cody Banks) as Jonn Jonz (John Jones)/Martian Manhunter 

The Rock (WWE Superstar who played in The Scorpion King, The Rundown, Walking Tall) as Ray Palmer/The Atom

Villains

Michael Rosenbaum (reprising his role from Smallville and played the voices of Flash and Deadshot on the Justice League cartoon series) as Lex Luthor/President Lex Luthor

Temuera Morrison (Star Wars Episode 2: Attack Of The Clones, Barb Wire, Speed 2: Cruise Control) as Sinestro (in Alternate Universe) and Professor Anthony Ivo

Neve Campbell (the Scream trilogy) as Star Sapphire (in alternate Universe) and Poison Ivy

Luke Perry (Buffy The Vampire Slayer, The 5th element) as Copperhead (in alternate universe) and Metallo

Alicia Witt (Urban Legends) as Giganta and Cheetah (in alternate universe)

Ving Rhames (The Mission Impossible movies, Out of Sight , Dark Blue) as Gorilla Grodd (in alternate universe) and The Ultra Humanite

Ewan McGregor (played Obi-Wan Kenobi in the Star Wars prequel trilogy and played in the Island) as The Shade (in alternate universe) 

Sean Bean (Lord of The Rings movies, Goldeneye, Patriot Games, Equilibrium) as Whether Wizard

Jim Carrey (Batman Forever) as The Riddler

Gilbert Gottfried (he played Peabody in Problem Child movies and television series and played the voice of Mxyzptlk on the Superman animated television series) as the voice of Mr. Mxyzptlk while Mxyzptlk is CGI

Giovanni Ribisi (2004 Flight of The Phoenix, The Mod Squad, Saving Private Ryan) as Firefly (in an alternate universe) and Toy Man

Paul White (Big Show in WWE) as Solomon Grundy

Alan Cumming (Goldeneye, Spy Kids movies, Son of The Mask) as The Joker (in alternate universe)

Alison Doody (Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade) as Harley Quinn (in alternate universe)

Dave Batista (WWE superstar) as AMAZO

Not sure on who should play Red Tornado whoâ€™s a good guy. Not sure who should also play Mercy Graves.

*Justice League 6: The Savage Ruling*

Heroes

Chris O'Donnell (he played Robin in the Batman movie sequels) as Bruce Wayne/Batman

Tom Welling (TVâ€™s Smallville) as Clark Kent/Superman 

Jessica Biel (2003 The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Blade: Trinity) as Diana/Wonder Woman 

Sean William Scott (Bulletproof Monk, The Rundown) as Wally West/The Flash and Johnny Quick

Taye Diggs (Equilibrium) as John Stewart/Green Lantern 

Scarlet Johanasen (The Island) as Black Canary/Dinah Laurel Lance and Jesse Quick

Bruce Willis (The Whole 9 Yards films, 12 Monkeys, Die Hard movies, Tears of The Sun) as Wild Cat and Solovar

McCauley Calkin (Home Alone films, Richie Rich movie) as Green Arrow 

Kevin Spacey (played the voices of Flash and Deadshot in the Justice League cartoon series, reprising his role from Smallville) as a reformed Lex Luthor

Villains

Jonathan Frakes (he played the voice of David Xanatos on the Gargoyles cartoon series and he played Commander Ryker on Star Trek) as Vandal Savage 

Watlon Goggoins (House of 1,000 Corpses, Shanghai Noon) as Deadshot

Daniel Von Bargen (Robocop 3, Universal Soldier: The Return, Broken Arrow, Shaft) as General Vox 

Ving Rhames (Dark Blue, Mission: Impossible movies, Pulp Fiction) as Gorilla Grodd and Ace and and Mongul

Mandy Moore (pop diva who played in The Princess Diaries) as Lady Vic

Haylie Duff (Sister of actress and pop star Hilary Duff) as Siren

Jason Connery (son of actor Sean Connery who played in Shanghai Noon) as Eclipso and Dregga (Dregga is a hero)

Denis Leary (TV's The Job, Demolition Man, The 1999 version of The Thomas Crown Affair) as Red Panzor

Giovanni Ribisi (Saving Private Ryan, The Mod Squad, Gone in 60 Seconds) as Firefly

Hoku (pop singer) as Cheshire

Tom Towles (House of 1,000 Corpses) as General Hardcastle

Rob Zombie (writer and director of House of 1,000 Corpses and the Devilâ€™s Rejects) as Abel Tarrant/Tattooed Man (minor villain) and Jack

Not sure on who should play King, Queen or Ten. 

*Justice League 7: The New Gods*

Heroes

Chris O'Donnell (he played Robin in the Batman movie sequels) as Bruce Wayne/Batman

Tom Welling (TVâ€™s Smallville) as Clark Kent/Superman 

Jessica Biel (2003 The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Blade Trinity) as Diana/Wonder Woman 

Rose McGowan (Scream, Phantoms) as Zatana and Big Barda

Arnold Vosloo (The Mummy, The Mummy Returns, Jean-Claude Van Damme movie Hard Target, Agent Cody Banks) as Jonn Jonz (John Jones)/Martian Manhunter 

Edward Norton (Red Dragon, Fight Club) as Rex Mason/Metamorpho and Lightray

Liv Tyler (The Lord of The Rings Trilogy, Armageddon) as The Huntress

Vin Diesel (XXX, A Man Apart, The Knock Around Guys, Saving Private Ryan) as Orion and Mister Miracle

Hulk Hogan (pro wrestling legend) as High Father

Villains

Michael Biehn (The Terminator, Aliens, Clockstoppers) as Darkseid and Simon Stagg

James Marsters (he played Spike on tv's Buffy the Vampire Slayer and played Brainiac on tv's Smallville) as Brainiac

Josh Hartnet (Pearl Harbor) as Bizzaro

Nick Stahl (Terminator 3) as Kalibak

Rene Auberjonois (the Inspector Gadget movie, Police Academy 5: Assignment Miami Beach, Batman Forever) as Desaad

Barbara Bach (The Spy Who Loved Me) as Granny Goodness

Clancy Brown (he played the voice of Rayden on Mortal Kombat Defenders of the realm and played the voice of Lex Luthor on Superman) as Steppenwolf 

Michael York (Wrongfully Accused, The Austin Powers films) as Kanto

Paul Reubens (former Pee-Wee Herman star) as Vermin Vunderbarr

Mindy Sterling (she played Frau Farbisnia in the Austin Powers films and played the voice of Enid Clinton on the Justice League Unlimited episode the Once and Future thing 2 part) as Bernadeth

Rosamund Pike (Die Another Day) as Bloody Mary

No thoughts on who as Female Furies (Malice Vunderbarr, Stompa, Chessure, Artemus, Lashina, Mad Harriet or Speed Queen) or Mantis. No thoughts on who should play Doomsday.

*Justice League 8: The Alternate Sides*

Tom Welling (TVâ€™s Smallville) as Clark Kent/Superman and Evil Superman

Jessica Biel (2003 The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Blade: Trinity) as Diana/Wonder Woman and Evil Wonder Woman

Sean William Scott (Bulletproof Monk, The Rundown) as Wally West/The Flash and Evil Flash

Chris O'Donnell (he played Robin in the Batman movie sequels) as Bruce Wayne/Batman and Evil Batman

Jonathan Frakes (he played the voice of David Xanatos on the Gargoyles cartoon series and he played Commander Ryker on Star Trek) as Vandal Savage (the good version of Vandal Savage)

Arnold Vosloo (The Mummy, The Mummy Returns, Jean-Claude Van Damme movie Hard Target, Agent Cody Banks) as Jonn Jonz (John Jones)/Martian Manhunter and Evil Martian Manhunter

Hoku (pop singer) as Cheshire (good version of this villain)

Ving Rhames (Dark Blue, Mission: Impossible movies, Pulp Fiction) as Gorilla Grodd (good version of this villain)

Mandy Moore (pop diva who played in The Princess Diaries) as Lady Vic (good version of this villain)

Haylie Duff (Sister of actress and pop star Hilary Duff) as Siren

Jason Connery (son of actor Sean Connery who played in Shanghai Noon) as Eclipso (good version of this villain)

Denis Leary (TV's The Job, Demolition Man, The 1999 version of The Thomas Crown Affair) as Red Panzor (good version of this villain)

Michael Rosenbaum (Smallville, Justice League cartoon series) as the evil version of a reformed Lex Luthor

Rosario Dawson (Sin City, Men in Black 2, The Rundown) as Vixen

Oded Fehr (The Mummy Returns, Resident Evil: Apocalypse) as Dr. Fate

Colin Farrell (American Outlaws, Daredevil Movie, Alexander) as John Dee/Dr. Destiny

Heath Ledger (A Knight's Tale, The Brother's Grimm) as AC/Aqua Man

No thoughts on who should play Captain Marvel/Evil Captain Marvel, Good General Kane or Billy Baston.

*Justice League 9: Battles Through Time*

List Alphabetically

Ross Bagley (he played Buckweed in the 1994 Little Rascals film and played in ID4) as Rex Stewart/War Hawk

Christian Bale (Equilibrium, played Batman in Batman Begins, American Psycho) as Derek Powers

Dean Cain (TVâ€™s Lois & Clark: The Adventures of Superman, Out of Time) as Clark Kent/Kal El/Superman

Jim Carrey (Batman Forever, Ace Ventura movies, The Mask) as Mitch Shelley/Resurrection Man

Catherine Zeta Jones (The Phantom, Zorro movies) as an older Diana/Wonder Woman

Guy Pierce (LA Confidential, 2002 The Time Machine) as Bruce Wayne/Batman

Helen Slater (she played Super Girl in the old Super Girl movie) as Kara El/Super Girl

Liv Tyler (Lord of the Rings films, Armageddon) as Scandal Savage the daughter of Vandal Savage

Arnold Vosloo (The Mummy movies, Hard Target) as Jâ€™onn Jonz/Martian Manhunter

Not sure on who should play Sonar, Saturn Queen, Lighting Lad, Rip Hunter, Booster Gold, Terry McGinnis/Batman, Mircron, Dee Dees, Gouhl, Bonk, Chucko, Kairo the Green Lantern, Lightning Lass or Lightning Lord. Not sure on everyone else. Not sure on who should play the voice of Solaris.

*Movie Saga*

*[Justice Leagueâ€™s Beginning*

(Justice League Movie Prequel Graphic Novel)

Plot Summary: Post Smallville television series. This is about the Justice League being restarted. This is the prequel to the Justice League movies. Clark Kent from Smallville has become Superman. He is in college. Clark Kentâ€™s junior year is over. Lex Luthor has gone bad. Parallax returns and attacks Smallville. Superman meets Martian Manhunter. They start the Justice League. Also Superman meets Gregory Sanders the new Vigilante. Arthur Curry becomes Aqua Man. There is also Kendra Saunders who is known as Hawk Woman. Parallax frees General Zod and his minions from the phantom zone. Those serving General Zod are Aetheyr, Nan-Ek, Ursa, Non, and Mala. Also Wonder Woman joins aboard the league along with Shining Knight. The first of the re established Justice League goes up against General Zod and his minions with Parallax. Also there are villains with magic powers the Justice League with Superman goes up against Klarion the Witch Boy and Encantadora are part of team of magic. Chloe, Lucy Lane and Lana are being possessed once again by 3 17th century witches named Isabelle, Brianna and Madeline as Felix Faust has casted his evil spell. The Justice League must stop them too. Many others are inducted into the Justice League as well and the Green Lantern Corporation is brought back by Hal Jordan now known as The Spectre. The redeemed Hal Jordan puts the Green Lantern back in business. 

Beginning 

At the fortress of solitude in the day time. There is Clark Kent there. Clark Kent is shown his Superman costume. There is Jor El in spirit form. Jor El: â€œYour final destiny Kal El lies ahead. You are now known as Superman. Go to Mars and free Martian Manhunter. He is Jâ€™onn Jonz. The Justice League was destroyed by Parallax. Parallax was Hal Jordan a Green Lantern of Earth. Hal Jordan destroyed the Green Lantern team and the old Justice League.â€ Clark Kent: â€œThe Justice League?â€ Jor El: â€œIf Hal Jordan stayed with the Green Lantern team than maybe there wouldnâ€™t have been meteor showers destroying Smallville. Go now Superman.â€ Clark Kent goes flying out of the fortress as Superman. Superman goes to outer space. Superman heads to Mars. 

Somewhere else in Smallville. There is Parallax. He goes to outer space. 

In outer space General Zod and his minions escape. They go heading for Earth. General Zod: â€œYou have escaped before Aetheyr and Nan-Ek. Letâ€™s go to Smallville and destroy it.â€ 
At General Laneâ€™s Army base. There is Sam Lane and his soldiers. General Zod and his minions show up. General Lane: â€œI am General Sam Lane of the US Army. Who are you guys?â€ General Zod shoots lasers out of his eyes at the soldiers. General Lane: â€œOpen fire on them.â€ The soldiers fire back. General Lane shoots at General Zodâ€™s minions. Army tanks are blown up by the Kryptonian villains. The soldiers all throw down their guns. General Lane: â€œWe give up.â€ General Zod: â€œIf any more of you try to stop us you are dead. Give up. You wonâ€™t be able to save the world from total annihilation. We want Kal El.â€ 

In Smallville at night time. There is General Zod and his minions. Aetheyr: â€œKal El lives here. He refused to join us.â€ General Zod: â€œLetâ€™s destroy him.â€ They go looking for Clark Kent. They spread out in the city. 

A few days later in Metropolis at the Hall of Justice. There is Superman present. With Superman is Martian Manhunter. Also Wonder Woman shows up. Others who show up are Vigilante Gregory Sanders, Hawk Woman, and Shining Knight. There is also Vengeance a female Hispanic woman present. Martian Manhunter: â€œI have just defrosted Shining Knight. Those others here are Vigilante who is Gregory Sanders. Before fallen Green Lantern Hal Jordan defeated me the DA Adrian Chase was Vigilante. He was killed by Parallax. There is also Hawk Woman from the planet Thanagar. This man here is Shining Knight. The Amazon princess here is Wonder Woman.â€ Superman: â€œI was graduating when the meteor showers hit. We will together stop them.â€ Martian Manhunter: â€œI fought Parallax. He defeated me years ago. He got me frozen on Mars.â€ Superman: â€œI came from Krypton. Many of those stood against my real father Jor El. He sent them to the phantom zone. I think that General Zod and his minions are free.â€ Martian Manhunter: â€œI started the Justice League back in the 1980â€™s with Blue Beatle, Black Canary and Mister Terrific. They were all killed by Hal Jordan. Hal Jordan became Parallax. He killed some Green Lanterns. He extinguished the light of the Lantern Corp. You can put it back in as the new Justice League is formed.â€ Superman: â€œI am Clark Kent Andrea. You once wanted me to be your sidekick.â€ Vengeance: â€œVandal Savage killed the rest of the 13 gang. He tried to take over Metropolis. He killed other gang members who robbed Lex Luthor and shot him when Christmas was coming and he was running for senator. One girl had her bellybutton ring ripped out by Vandal Savage. Vandal Savage stabbed her many times with her bellybutton ring ripped out and broke her neck. Others in the 13 gang were arrested on vandalism charges by Maggie Sawyer. I killed Vandal Savage.â€ Martian Manhunter: â€œVandal Savage is a tyrant who claims that he is immortal. He could still be alive.â€ 

At the Talon later on. There is Lana Lang present. Lucy Lane shows up. Clark Kent now shows up with John Jones who is really the Martian Manhunter. Clark Kent: â€œLana. This is John Jones of the NY PD. He was missing for many years.â€ John Jones: â€œI just rejoined the police force. I was MIA for many years. I heard about the meteor showers here.â€ Lana: â€œMy parents were killed there. We are through our junior years in college.â€ Clark Kent: â€œThis is Lucy Lane John Jones.â€ Lucy Lane: â€œI am the sister of Lois Lane. She is friends with Clark Kent too.â€ 

Somewhere else in Smallville. There is General Zod and his minions. General Zod: â€œKal El is here somewhere. He goes by Clark Kent here.â€ They go attacking the city. 

Back to inside the Talon. People see the Kryptonian villains attack Smallville. John Jones: â€œSmallville is being under attack. I will stop the attackers. I am a cop.â€ Clark Kent and John Jones leave the place. 

Outside in Smallville. There is Wonder Woman, Martian Manhunter, Hawk Woman, Vigilante, Shining Knight and Superman how shows up. They go after the villains. Parallax shows up. Vigilante draws his pistols. Vigilante: â€œI will shoot down those no good varmints.â€ Vigilante shoots at General Zod. Nothing happens. Superman: â€œThose villains have the same powers as me.â€ Those villains shoot lasers back. Hawk Woman strikes Ursa with her sonic mace. Nothing happens. Superman battles the villains Nan-Ek, Non, Aetheyr. Superman fights them hand to hand. Parallax: â€œWe meet again Jâ€™onn Jonz. I see that thereâ€™s a new super hero. He is Superman.â€ Martian Manhunter: â€œYou helped us take down Vandal Savage when we started the league. Come and re join us. You took the ring from Abin Sur. You promised to save the world from the forces of evil.â€ Parallax: â€œIt was your fault that my people were killed.â€ Wonder Woman: â€œIt was Ares who destroyed your city. He was behind it. I recently defeated Ares.â€ Martian Manhunter takes on Parallax again. Parallax has his hands with all those stolen power rings aimed at the Justice League. Martian Manhunter jumps on Parallax. The Martian and Hal Jordan fight each other hand to hand. Martian Manhunter: â€œStop this. You could take away the powers of those super villains. Youâ€™ll get redemption that way. That will show you a true hero. Restore the Green Lantern. We could keep more innocent people from being killed.â€ General Zod and his minions shoot at the Justice League. Wonder Woman blocks the laser blasts with her bracelets. Shining Knight with his sword deflects laser blasts. Wonder Woman lassoes Mala and Ursa. Parallax shoots at the Martian. Martian Manhunter makes a mace out of his hand striking Parallax. Vigilante shoots at General Zod. Chloe Sullivan appears during the battle in her car. Parallax with his powers lifts General Zod and his minions. Chloe: â€œWhatâ€™s going on here?â€ Martian Manhunter: â€œThose men are Kryptonians.â€ Parallax also brings the red sun rays on General Zod and his minions. General Zod: â€œWhat are you doing Parallax? Youâ€™ll destroy the Justice League again as you did before.â€ Parallax: â€œI am a hero. Not a villain.â€ The Kryptonian villains go powerless. Later on Sheriff Phillip Reeve and his officers show up. General Lane also shows up with his soldiers. They take away General Zod and his minions. Parallax: â€œFelix Faust with other super villains who have magic powers are coming to Smallville. Iâ€™ll go stop them. One villain doesnâ€™t have magic powers but is in league with Felix Faust. Itâ€™s his in justice band. I think that one of them is the son of Darksied. I want to go alone.â€ 

Somewhere else in the alley. Superman and the Justice League meet up with General Sam Lane and Sheriff Phillip Reeve. Sheriff Reeve: â€œI succeeded Nancy Adams as the sheriff after she was killed by her officers corrupt.â€ General Lane: â€œWho are you?â€ Superman: â€œI am the good guy. I am a member of the new Justice League. My name is Superman.â€ 

Later on at night time in Smallville. There is Felix Faust with the villains Klarion the Witch Boy, Mortalla a female from Apokolips, Encantadora a female, Grayven, Krona, Dr. Light and Circe. Felix Faust: â€œThis is my in justice gang. The Justice League is back. I heard about 3 witches in the early 17th century France burned at the stakes. You others donâ€™t have magic powers. You Krona come from another planet.â€ Krona: â€œSuperman I think is the last of the Kryptonians. I came from Oa the home of the Green Lantern corp.â€  Felix Faust has a book of spells out. Felix Faust: â€œWith my book of spells I will contact the Countess Isabelle.â€  He casts spells contacting the dead witches Isabelle, Madeline and Brianna. Felix Faust: â€œMagic powers. Bring me the spirits of 3 long dead witches. Give them bodies for them to possess.â€ 

At the Talon. There is Chloe Sullivan, Lucy Lane and Lana Lang. They are exiting the place. Chloe: â€œI saw a man in a red cape. I couldâ€™ve sworn that it was Clark Kent.â€ Lana: â€œThat couldâ€™ve been someone else.â€ Chloe: â€œThose people with super powers call themselves the Justice League. A knight and a cowboy donâ€™t have super powers. The knight has a sword and the cowboy has a gun. One was a green skin person whoâ€™s a Martian. We donâ€™t have proof that there ever was life on Mars.â€ The spirits of the 3 witches get into their bodies. Lana is once again possessed by Isabelle. Chloe is possessed by Brianna. Lucy is possessed by Madeline like her sister was. They go looking for Felix Faust. Lana/Isabelle: â€œYou Madeline possessed to body of this girlâ€™s sister. Now you possess this girl.â€ Brianna: â€œI am hot again.â€ Lana/Isabelle: â€œFelix Faust has summoned us. Letâ€™s go to him. Maybe we will have ourselves duplicated and possess replicants of us.â€ 

Somewhere else on the grounds of Smallville. There is Felix Faust. The reformed Parallax shows up. The 3 witches possessing Lana, Chloe and Lucy show up too. Parallax: â€œYou 3 witches possess the girls. I am a hero. I will prove myself a hero when I stop you all.â€  Parallax shoots at Felix Faust. The 3 witches from the 17th century strip Hal Jordan of his powers. Lana/Isabelle: â€œI have taken your powers away from you like I did to another guy.â€ Parallax: â€œThis person is now wearing a blue costume with a red cape and calls himself Superman.â€ Felix Faust with his amulet shoots Parallax dissolving him. Parallax is dead. Felix Faust: â€œHeâ€™s dead.â€ 

At the Hall of Justice. There is Superman, Martian Manhunter, Wonder Woman, Shining Knight, Vigilante and Hawk Woman present. Wildcat and Aqua Man are present too as they are recruited into the Justice League. There is also Vengeance present. The computer goes off. Thereâ€™s a report of Felix Faust invading Smallville. Martian Manhunter: â€œFelix Faust is in Smallville. He killed Hal Jordan. Hal Jordan will be redeemed. Letâ€™s go take them down.â€ The league leaves the place. 

Back to Felix Faust and crew. Sheriff Reeve is driving by. Sheriff Reeve gets out of his squad car. Sheriff Reeve pulls out a gun. Felix Faust lights fires. He aims the gun at Felix Faust and the other villains with magic powers. Sheriff Reeve: â€œThis is Sheriff Phillip Reeve. All of you get down with your hands up. You are under arrest for witch craft. What are you? Some kind of Devil worship group?â€ Sheriff Reeve gets onto his radio and calls for back up. Sheriff Reeve: â€œThis is Sheriff Reeve. I am at a yard on Smallville where the meteors have struck 3 years ago. I am at the border. There are men and women doing witch craft. They might be devil worshippers. I need back up. They are plotting to destroy Smallville. It looks like those super villains are brainwashing Lana Lang, Lucy Lane and Chloe Sullivan. Those super powered criminals murdered a man.â€ Felix Faust: â€œThis is my act of sorcery. We will take over.â€ Klarion the Witch Boy shoots magic powers at the sheriff. Klarion: â€œYou wonâ€™t be me in juvenile hall.â€ Lana/Isabelle: â€œLana and Chloe arenâ€™t witches. We possess them. This girl here to is possessed by someone else burned to the stake.â€ The Justice League shows up in Javelin 7. Krona shoots magic orbs at the Justice League. Shining Knight with his sword blacks the magic orbs. Wildcat battles Grayven hand to hand. Wildcat: â€œYou once beat me in meta brawl Grayven. Now you will face me.â€ Grayven: â€œThis time I will kill you. I am the son of Darksied.â€ Dr. Light shoots at the Justice League. Sheriff Reeve gets back into his squad car. Encantadora vanishes. There are flames lit. Encantadora: â€œI will fry you all with those flames.â€  Encantadora shoots the flames at the Justice League. Superman stands there. Klarion: â€œI will turn you into frogs.â€ Klarion the Witch Boy tricks the Justice League into something. Hawk Woman with her sonic mace strikes Encantadora. More police cars show up. Vigilante shoots at Dr. Light. The 3 17th century witches Isabelle, Brianna and Madeline shoot magic at Aqua Man and Vengeance. Madeline: â€œWe took the powers away from Superman before we will do it again.â€ Aqua Man makes water out of his hands on the 3 witches. Aqua Man: â€œI just washed them down. We have to get the spirits out of them.â€ He washes them down. Mortalla shows up. Vengeance fights Mortalla. Vengeance: â€œI know that you come from another world.â€ Wildcat incapacitates Grayven. The witch boy shoots magic at Martian Manhunter. Martian Manhunter: â€œI am psychic. I will send you back to your dimension. Itâ€™s your magic.â€ Klarion: â€œNot if I disintegrate you.â€ Martian Manhunter makes a shield out of his hands. He reflects magic back at Klarion. He sends the witch boy back to his own dimension. Shining Knight with his sword defeats Krona reflecting an orb back at him. Circe shoots magic at Wonder Woman. Circe: â€œYou are the daughter of the Amazon queen. I will turn you back into clay.â€ Circe shoots magic at Wonder Woman. Wonder Woman deflects them with her bracelets. Wonder Woman: â€œMy turn now.â€ Wonder Woman captures Circe with her magic lasso. The cops watch the heroes battle the villains. Vengeance throws Mortalla to the ground.  Superman finds another spell book. Superman with his heat vision shoots the spell book of Felix Faustâ€™s. Felix Faust with the amulet shoots at Superman. Superman: â€œAs I destroy your amulet those witches will be gone again.â€ Superman with his heat vision shoots the amulet. He fries it. The spirits leave the bodies of Lucy, Lana and Chloe. Dr. Light shoots projectiles at the Justice League. Hawk Woman with her sonic mace strikes down Dr. Light. Sheriff Phillips and his officers get out with guns drawn. The cops aim their guns at the villains. They put their hand cuffs on the villains Grayven, Mortalla, Dr. Light, Krona, Circe, Encantadora and Felix Faust. Sheriff Reeve approaches the Justice League. Lucy, Lana and Chloe get back together with the league. Lana: â€œI mustâ€™ve been possessed again by the evil witch. This girl here must be the vigilante that saved Martha Kent from the muggers when I returned Jonathan Kentâ€™s watch.â€ Superman: â€œI am Superman Lana Lang and Lucy Lane. I have already met Chloe Sullivan.â€ Grayven: â€œI am from another planet Wildcat. My father is the dictator named Darksied. You all wonâ€™t defeat him and his minions.â€ All those villains are being loaded into squad cars. 

Days later at the Hall of Justice. There is Superman present with Martian Manhunter, Wonder Woman, Shining Knight, Vigilante, Hawk Woman, Vengeance, Cyborg, Wildcat and Aqua Man. There is Batman, Black Canary, Green Arrow, Plastic Man, Dr. Fate and The Flash show up. This Flash is Wally West. Also Green Lantern Kyle Raynor shows up. Superman: â€œI am Superman and with Martian Manhunter we lead the Justice League.â€ Black Canary: â€œMy mother was Black Canary. I take the mantle of Black Canary from my mother.â€ Dr. Fate: â€œI am Dr. Fate. I am reincarnated. I was frozen in time. I just defeated Shadow Thief.â€ Kyle Raynor: â€œAs The Spectre Hal Jordan brought back the Green Lantern light the lantern once again with Supermanâ€™s help I fought Black Hand and defeated him. Hal Jordan once before killed Kilowag. Now he is back to the living.â€ Batman: â€œI am the bat. One of my sidekicks has formed the Teen Titans team.â€ Flash: â€œBart Allen has become Impulse. He and Cyborg formed a team called the Titans and than they recruited teenagers and they call themselves the Teen Titans. I was trained by Jay Garrick as The Flash. We took down Vandal Savage.â€ Batman: â€œWith the help of the Creeper I took down Heat Wave.â€ Plastic Man: â€œI just took down the Key.â€ Green Arrow: â€œI fought Dr. Polaris. I defeated Dr. Polaris.  I have trick arrows and combat arrows.â€ Superman: â€œI donâ€™t want to kill. You could use your trick arrows than. I am going now. Soon I will be going back to college.â€ Superman leaves the Hall of Justice. 

Outside of the Hall of Justice. There is the Spectre Hal Jordon. Superman comes out. Superman is greeted by Hal Jordan. Spectre: â€œItâ€™s me Hal Jordan. I got redeemed defeating the super villains from your home world.â€ Superman: â€œSheriff Reeve arrested Felix Faust. He is charged with the murder of test pilot Hal Jordan. I identified your body to Sheriff Reeve. Grayven comes from Apokolips. He is the son of ruler Darksied. Cyborg defeated Lex Luthor my former friend and he is now powerless. We recruited Vibe as Impulse has joined the Justice League. I met him on my senior year at Smallville High. He defeated Vibeâ€™s street gang in Detroit. Impulse briefly fought Vibe. Vibe defeated the rest of his gang as he discovered his powers.â€ Superman flies off. 

End

*Justice League: The Movie*

Plot Summary: This is the time of the original Justice League. Flash Barry Allen meets Green Lantern Hal Jordan. This is the Smallville prequel that takes place back in the later 1980â€™s before Kal El arrived on Earth in the meteor showers in Smallville. The Flash and Green Lantern meet Jâ€™onn Jonz the Martian Manhunter. They form the Justice League with Black Canary whoâ€™s the mother of Black Canary. There is also Mr. Terrific, Vigilante Adrian Chase and Blue Beatle. They take on villains Trickster, Vandal Savage, the original Red Panzer, The Intergang lead by Bruno Manhiem. The original Justice League goes up against Overmaster too. Intergang is lead by Vincent Edge father of Morgan Edge. The Edgeâ€™s quit after Vincent Edge is arrested by Detective John Jones who is really the Martian Manhunter. Bruno Manhiem takes leadership of Intergang. The League battles villains like Prometheus, Major Force, Block Buster, Knockout, Reverse Flash, Iron Cross and Solomon Grundy. 

Scene 1 Opening Credits

Beginning

Title Card: The Later 1980â€™s

Scene 2

In Central City in the day time. There is the Trickster in the city. He goes to inside of the bank. 

Somewhere else in Central City there is the Flash speeding by. The Flash goes over to the bank. 

Back to the Central City Bank. Police cars show up as the bank alarm goes off. The Flash comes by. Trickster throws an assortment of thumb tacks at the police cars. The Flash with his speeding abilities grabs them. Trickster: â€œFlash. I hate you scarlet speedster!â€  The Trickster goes into the air. The Flash runs after him. Flash: â€œIâ€™ll get him officers.â€ The cops get out of their cars with guns drawn. Trickster is fleeing. The Flash catches Trickster. Flash: â€œI caught you now Trickster. Book him officers.â€ The cops put their handcuffs on The Trickster just as The Flash gives this super villain to the cops. Flash: â€œI am looking out for more of my enemies here.â€

Scene 3

In Coast City. There is Vandal Savage somewhere with Red Panzer 1 and his New Age Nazi band. Savage: â€œWe went to war in the Nazi part almost half a century ago. I am immortal from the meteorite in the stone age.â€ Red Panzer 1: â€œI have started our New Age Nazi team Savage. The Flash defeated you once before.â€ Savage: â€œI have defeated Resurrection Man and he doesnâ€™t stay dead.â€ Hal Jordan the Green Lantern shows up. Green Lantern: â€œI will stop you now Vandal Savage.â€ Savage: â€œI have my knife suit to put on. Iâ€™ll team with you against the Green Lantern team.â€ Vandal Savage has his knife suit on. Resurrection Man Mitch Shelley shows up. Resurrection Man: â€œI will stop you now Savage. Maybe you will die this time and stay dead.â€ Savage: â€œI will keep on killing you until the end of time.â€ Hal Jordan and Mitch Shelley get into battle with the Neo Nazis. The Neo Nazis shoot at the heroes. Hal Jordan with his power ring blocks the shots. Resurrection Man shoots beams from his wrist on the neo Nazis who fire on him. Hal Jordan shoots down the rest of the New Age Nazis. Resurrection Man takes on Vandal Savage. Resurrection Man: â€œIâ€™ll defeat you this time Vandal Savage.â€ Hal Jordan takes on Red Panzer. Red Panzer 1: â€œI have started the New Age Nazis where Vandal Savage gets to run them.â€ Green Lantern and Red Panzer shoot at each other. Vandal Savage swings his knives at Mitch Shelley. Mitch Shelley shoots beams from his wrist striking Vandal Savage. Sam Lane and his soldiers show up. Sam Lane: â€œI am hunting down Vandal Savage himself.â€ Resurrection Man: â€œThis man here Red Panzer the Neo Nazi leader is in league with Vandal Savage.â€ Sam Lane: â€œVandal Savage has attacked us.â€ Green Lantern with his power ring ties up Vandal Savage and the New Age Nazis lead by Red Panzer. Sam Lane and his soldiers have guns drawn. They capture Vandal Savage and Red Panzer with their New Age Nazi band. Green Lantern: â€œI am the Green Lantern. We are from outer space.â€ Sam Lane: â€œMy daughter Lois wants to be a reporter when she grows up.â€ Savage: â€œI will be back Resurrection Man. There are times you beat me and I beat you.â€ 

Scene 4

In Metropolis at a club. There is Vincent Edge the aging crime boss. There are many men and women gathered together in the club. 

Outside of the club in Metropolis. There are many police cars that show up. John Jones with many other cops comes out of squad cars. The cops have guns drawn. John Jones: â€œVincent Edge has a son named Morgan. He is all grown up now. He is suspected to be working for Lionel Luthor the owner of Luthor Corp. Weâ€™ll arrest Vincent Edge here and hunt down the rest of Intergang.â€ 

Inside the club. The cops come in. They go over to Vincent Edge leader and founder of Inter Gang. Detective John Jones goes over to Vincent Edge. John Jones: â€œVincent Edge. You are under arrest on racketeering charges.â€ Vincent Edge: â€œI want my lawyer.â€ John Jones puts his pair of handcuffs on Vincent Edge. The cops take Vincent Edge out of the place. 

At the swamps somewhere. There is the evil witch with Solomon Grundy. There is the evil head who is the swamp demon. Black Canary shows up on a motorcycle with Wildcat riding. Wildcat: â€œI am training you as a person fighting against the forces of evil. I am a heavyweight boxing champion.â€ This Black Canary is Dinah Drake Lance whoâ€™s the mother of Dinah Laurel Lance. The witch shoots magic at the heroes. Swamp Witch: â€œYou had help from me Solomon Grundy and you killed those men who killed you many years later in retaliation. They tried to kill me. I will create zombies and they will come to us.â€ Swamp Demon: â€œYou 2 take those 2 heroes down.â€ Wildcat takes on Solomon Grundy. They battle it out hand to hand. Wildcat: â€œCome and face me you zombie!â€ The witch casts a spell. Black Canary sends out a sonic scream on the old woman and swamp demon. They bang into each other. Wildcat defeats Solomon Grundy. Wildcat goes over to Black Canary. Wildcat: â€œYou have defeated the swamp demon Black Canary. You are completed with you training by me.â€ 

Scene 5

In Metropolis at the turf of the Intergang. There is Bruno Manheim present with his thugs. There is a moll that is a woman. In the gang there is Faceless Gasser gunnels. There is also Louis Gillespie second in command. There are shock troops. They are seated at a table. Bruno Manheim: â€œDetective John Jones arrested Vincent Edge. His son Morgan has his own criminal gang. I run the show now. We are the Intergang.â€ 

Outside of the Intergang turf. There is Vigilante Adrian Chase present. He is armed with guns and shooting stars. Mister Terrific and Blue Beetle show up. Vigilante 1: â€œI am Vigilante. I am the DA and I will have the Intergang prosecuted.â€ Mister Terrific 1: â€œI am Mister Terrific. This guy here is Blue Beetle. I heard about this Martian on Earth. He said something about joining him. Thereâ€™s also The Flash and Green Lantern he recruited first.â€ Vigilante 1: â€œYou men follow me in. Weâ€™ll take down Intergang.â€ Vigilante goes into Intergangâ€™s turf. 

Inside the Intergangâ€™s turf. Vigilante has his gun aimed. Vigilante 1: â€œNobody move. I am taking you all down.â€ Bruno Manheim: â€œIf heâ€™s a lawman or just a vigilante kill him. Heâ€™s one of them. Open fire.â€ Shock troopers open fire on the heroes. Vigilante fires back. Mister Terrific and Blue Beetle burst in. Faceless Gasser shoots gas at the heroes. Vigilante shoots down some shock troopers. Mister Terrific and Louis Gillespie fight each other hand to hand. Bruno Manheim pulls out his semi automatic gun. He gets into a gun fight with Vigilante. A moll runs up to Vigilante. Vigilante clobbers this moll with his nun chucks in one hand. Vigilante in the other hand shoots down some more shock troopers. Blue Beatle 1: â€œIâ€™ll knock that gas gun out of your hand.â€ Blue Beetle with his bb gun shoots Faceless Gasser in the hands. He knocks the gas gun out of his hands. Vigilante in the gun fight kills Bruno Manheim. The remaining shock troopers throw down their guns. The 3 heroes capture the surviving members of Intergang. Vigilante 1: â€œI have captured Intergang. DA Adrian Chase will have Intergang prosecuted.â€ 

Scene 6

Near Coast City a few days later. There is Over Master present. With him are super villains Prometheus, Block Buster, Major Force, Iron Cross, Knockout (a woman from Apokolips) and Reverse Flash. Overmaster: â€œI have brought you all together. Many people are super heroes. They could stop us. I am Overmaster. I know that you Knockout serves Yuga Kahn. He has with Granny Goodness formed a Female Furies team. Your planet is at war with Yuga Kahnâ€™s side.â€ Knockout: â€œI am a female fury.â€ Reverse Flash: â€œI hate The Flash. Heâ€™s Barry Allen. I killed his wife Iris.â€ Overmaster: â€œWe will destroy the world. Letâ€™s eliminate all those super heroes.â€  

Somewhere else in Metropolis. There is Martian Manhunter present. Black Canary, Green Lantern Hal Jordan, The Flash Barry Allen, Mister Terrific Terry Sloane, Blue Beetle Dan Garret and Vigilante Adrian Chase are present. They are forming the Justice League. Martian Manhunter: â€œI know that you Vigilante killed mobsters who murdered your wife and children. I am the last of the Martian race. I know of all your abilities.â€ Flash: â€œMy wife was killed by Reverse Flash. I traveled from the future. My grandson Bart Allen lives in my city. I trained Jay Garrick as The Flash.â€ Green Lantern: â€œI took the power ring from a dying alien. I will combat evil.â€ Martian Manhunter: â€œWe call ourselves the Justice League.â€ Black Canary: â€œI have a husband and a daughter. My husband was killed by Queen Bee.â€ Martian Manhunter: â€œWe combat super villains here. We must keep our identities secret to the world. Only certain people can know who we really are.â€ 

Scene 7

Somewhere else in Metropolis at night time. A spaceship lands. Itâ€™s Yuga Kahn. Killer Sharks show up with Queen Bee. There is also Kill Shot present. King Shark shows up. Lightning Lord shows up next. Yuga Kahn: â€œKnockout is working for Overmaster. I have him hunting down Martian Manhunter Jâ€™onn Jonz. Letâ€™s all go kill him. I have found background on all of you. I have Overmaster to destroy some cities.â€ The villains go looking for Martian Manhunter. 

Somewhere else in Metropolis. There is the new Justice League. Martian Manhunter detects super villains in Metropolis. Martian Manhunter: â€œItâ€™s Yuga Kahn. Heâ€™s here on Earth. He has assembled many villains. Yuga Kahn and Overmaster will form the legion of doom together. Yuga Kahn is a tyrant and a terrorist. Letâ€™s go hunt them down.â€ The Justice League goes to hunt them down. 

Scene 8

In downtown Metropolis. There are super villains who find the super heroes. Lightning Rod: â€œNow to zap you all.â€ Martian Manhunter: â€œWe are the Justice League.â€ Yuga Kahn: â€œWeâ€™re the Legion of Doom.â€ Lightning Rod shoots thunder at The Flash. The Flash outruns Lightning Rodâ€™s powers. Kill Shot shoots at the league. Vigilante shoots back at Kill Shot. Black Canary takes on Queen Bee. Black Canary: â€œYou killed my husband.â€ Queen Bee: â€œAnd Iâ€™ll kill you next. You defeated the old witch and the swamp demon.â€ Black Canary fights Queen Bee hand to hand. Green Lantern, Mister Terrific and Blue Beetle battle killer sharks. The Killer Sharks shoot at the Justice League. King Shark: â€œIâ€™ll take you on Martian.â€ Martian Manhunter battles King Shark. King Shark chomps his jaws at the Martian. King Shark: â€œIâ€™ll have Martians for dinner.â€ Martian Manhunter: â€œI am the last of my kind.â€ King Shark: â€œThan Iâ€™ll make the Martians extinct.â€ Martian Manhunter phase through King Sharkâ€™s jaws. They battle it out hand to hand. Queen Bee makes the move to sting Black Canary. Queen Bee: â€œYou will youâ€™re your husband. Than I will kill your daughter.â€ Black Canary sends out a sonic scream on Queen Bee. The Flash speeds up to Lightning Rod. Lightning Rod is knocked out by The Flash. The killer sharks are defeated by Mister Terrific and Blue Beetle. Kill Shot throws down his guns. Kill Shot: â€œI give up.â€ Green Lantern captures those villains. Kilowag shows up with many other Green Lantern team members. Kilowag: â€œI am helping you bring down this legion.â€ Green Lantern: â€œWe are now going after Yuga Kahn.â€ They back up the Green Lanterns. 

Scene 9

At Yuga Kahnâ€™s spaceship. The Justice League shows up. Vigilante has his gun drawn. Vigilante 1: â€œDonâ€™t move or I will shoot you.â€ Vigilante aims his gun at Yuga Kahn. Vigilante goes over to Yuga Kahn. Vigilante 1: â€œKeep those hands up.â€ Yuga Kahn clobbers Vigilante. Martian Manhunter goes after Yuga Kahn. Martian Manhunter: â€œI will face you now.â€ Yuga Kahn throws a punch on Martian Manhunter. Martian Manhunter throws a punch back. Martian Manhunter turns into a beast. Kilowag shows up. Kilowag takes Yuga Kahn back to his home world of Apokolips. Kilowag: â€œI will take this man back to Apokolips.â€ 

Scene 10

In Coast City days later. There is Over Master. Overmaster: â€œThis so called Justice League took down Yuga Kahn. I will be head of the legion now. Letâ€™s destroy the city.â€ The villains are destroying the city. KGBeast throws explosives into the city killing many of the citizens. Prometheus is shooting the city up. Major Force shoots energy beams destroying the city. 

Moments later there are police cars. Major Force shoots at the police cars. Over Master watches. Overmaster: â€œKill them!â€ Block Buster smashes police cars. The cops go out running in terror. The cops shoot at the villains. Prometheus shoots at the cops. Some cops have batons. Knockout fights many cops hand to hand. Knockout incapacitates the cops. Iron Cross: â€œI will go looking for Martian Manhunter. DA Adrian Chase has prosecuted Intergang.â€ Iron Cross leaves for Metropolis. 

In Metropolis. There is the Justice League on patrol. Martian Manhunter detects Coast City under attack. Martian Manhunter: â€œI have just picked up that Coast City is under attack. I am psychic.â€ Green Lantern: â€œCouldnâ€™t you have predicted this? This is my home town. They will pay for it.â€ Martian Manhunter: â€œMartians donâ€™t see the future but they could detect things going on.â€ Green Lantern: â€œI will kill those villains.â€ Martian Manhunter: â€œI picked up on my telepathy that a villain is coming to here. I will deal with this villain. The rest of you go. Hal Jordan. Keep more of your people from being killed.â€ The Justice League heads off to Coast City. Martian Manhunter stays in Metropolis. 

Scene 11

In Coast City later on. The Justice League shows up. The Flash takes on Reverse Flash. Flash: â€œYou will pay for killing my wife.â€ Reverse Flash: â€œI will kill you. Your grandson lives in the past. You wonâ€™t be able to prevent things from happening as you have come to live here.â€ Black Canary takes on Knockout. Green Lantern takes on Prometheus. Green Lantern: â€œYou will all pay for killing my people.â€ Blue Beetle takes on KGBeast. Mister Terrific takes on Block Buster. Vigilante takes on Major Force. The Flash and Reverse Flash speed up to each other. They battle it out hand to hand. The Flash breaks the Reverse Flashâ€™s neck. Flash: â€œI think that I killed him.â€ Overmaster: â€œWhen those cops get back up they will hear about it and arrest you.â€ 

Mister Terrific and Block Buster battle it out throwing punches at each other. Mister Terrific throws Block Buster to the ground. 

KGBeast energy beams at Blue Beetle. Blue Beetle with his bb gun shoots at KGBeast. Blue Beetle lays a kick on KGBeast. KGBeast: â€œI will face you hand to hand now Blue Beatle.â€ Blue Beetle 1: â€œYouâ€™ll pay for all those people you killed here.â€ KGBeast and Blue Beetle now fight each other hand to hand. Blue Beetle uppercuts KGBeast knocking him out. 

Over to Black Canary vs. Knockout. Black Canary and Knockout throw kicks and punches at each other. Knockout throws a punch on Black Canary. Knockout: â€œThey call me Knockout for the way I knock people out.â€ Black Canary throws a kick back at Knockout. Black Canary sends a sonic scream on Knockout. Black Canary: â€œI have knocked you out now.â€ 

Scene 12

Hal Jordan and Prometheus shoot their powers at each other. Vigilante shoots bullets at Major Force. Major Force shoots beams back at Vigilante. Vigilante shoots a star into Major Forceâ€™s hand. Vigilante now takes out his nun chucks. Major Force jumps onto Vigilante. Vigilante with his nun chucks knocks out Major Force. Green Lantern defeats Prometheus. Hal Jordan with his power ring captures the Justice League members. Overmaster watches. The Flash and Black Canary are shot down by Hal Jordan from his power ring. Vigilante pulls out his guns on Hal Jordan. Vigilante 1: â€œWhat are you doing? Have you gone mad?â€ Hal Jordan: â€œYou will pay for this. We couldâ€™ve stopped this. You will all die for this and the Green Lanterns will die for this.â€  Hal Jordan with his power ring pulls out Vigilanteâ€™s throwing stars. They stab the heroes with them. Overmaster with his power gloves zaps Black Canary and the Flash. Mister Terrific and Blue Beatle are killed. Hal Jordan takes Vigilanteâ€™s gun. Hal Jordan: â€œYou will die.â€ Overmaster takes control of the heroes to kill them. Hal Jordan with the gun shoots and kills Vigilante. The Flash and Black Canary get back up. Hal Jordan shoots Black Canary down. Hal Jordan captures The Flash with his power ring. Hal Jordan: â€œWe were friends. You couldâ€™ve stopped all those super villains. You will die for this.â€ Hal Jordan bangs the Flash to the ground. Hal Jordan shoots down the Flash. Overmaster goes over to fallen Green Lantern Hal Jordan. Overmaster: â€œYou could replace my men. Bring them back up. You can join me in ruling the world.â€ Hal Jordan: â€œI will next kill the Green Lanterns. The Green Lantern Corp will be no more.â€ Hal Jordan throws a punch on Overmaster. Overmaster throws a punch back on Hal Jordan. Overmaster: â€œIf you are my enemy still I will kill you.â€ Hal Jordan and Overmaster battle it out hand to hand. Hal Jordan breaks Overmasterâ€™s neck. Hal Jordan heads to Oa. 

In Metropolis. Martian Manhunter is somewhere in the city. Iron Cross shows up. Iron Cross: â€œI will kill you Martian. Many people were killed in the attack on Coast City.â€ Martian Manhunter: â€œYou wonâ€™t end the Justice League.â€ Martian Manhunter and Iron Cross jump onto each other. Martian Manhunter throws a punch onto Iron Cross. Iron Cross throws a punch back. Martian Manhunter turns into a beast. Martian Manhunter nails Iron Cross. Martian Manhunter flies off with Iron Cross. Martian Manhunter: â€œI will give you to the police.â€ He heads off to the police station. 

Scene 13

On Oa. There are the Guardians present with Kilowag. Many other Green Lantern members are present too. There is a female named Arisia. Hal Jordan shows up. Hal Jordan: â€œMy city was destroyed. My people were killed. I killed Overmaster.â€ Ganthet: â€œGreen Lanterns do not kill.â€ Hal Jordan: â€œI am not the Green Lantern anymore.â€ Hal Jordan goes for the emerald energy. The big lantern is shot down by Hal Jordan. Ganthet: â€œHal Jordan has extinguished the lantern. Stop him before he puts the light out.â€ Hal Jordan gets into battle with many Green Lanterns and Arisia with Kilowag. Hal Jordan stabs Kilowag in the back with his powers. Other Green Lanterns shoot at Hal Jordan. Hal Jordan kills those Green Lanterns in battle. Hal Jordan now takes on Arisia. Arisia: â€œItâ€™s not our fault to what happened to your city. We didnâ€™t know.â€ They battle it out with their beams. Hal Jordan in battle kills Arisia. Hal Jordan shoots at the Guardians. Hal Jordan collects more power rings. Hal Jordan with all those power rings on his fingers shoots down the lantern. He shoots down the guardians. Hal Jordan morphs into Parallax. Parallax has on a cape and black and green clothing. Parallax: â€œI am no long known as the Green Lantern Hal Jordan. I am Parallax. I extinguished the Green Lantern flame.â€ He has on his green mask. Parallax flies into outer space. 

Back to on Earth. There is John Jones at the Metropolis police station. Parallax shows up in Metropolis. John Jones spots Parallax. John Jones goes to somewhere. John Jones figures that Parallax is really Hal Jordan. John Jones: â€œIt must be you Hal Jordan.â€ Parallax: â€œHal Jordan no long exists. I am Parallax now. I killed the other members of the Justice League. I killed Overmaster. I killed the Green Lantern team. Now I will kill you.â€ Parallax shoots John Jones. John Jones vanishes. Parallax goes flying into space. John Jones transforms into the Martian Manhunter. Martian Manhunter goes after Parallax. They go into space. 

In outer space. Martian Manhunter goes invisible. Parallax shoots at Martian Manhunter. Martian Manhunter shoots lasers out of his eyes onto Parallax. Martian Manhunter throws a punch onto Parallax. Martian Manhunter: â€œKilling wonâ€™t bring your people back.â€ Parallax: â€œYou shouldâ€™ve predicted this and we wouldâ€™ve taken down the entire Legion of Doom. I took down Vandal Savage and Red Panzer with the help of Resurrection Man.â€ Martian Manhunter and Parallax battle it out hand to hand. Parallax defeats Martian Manhunter with his powers. Parallax sends Martian Manhunter back onto Mars with his people who are dead. Parallax: â€œI will just put you in the Martian grave site. You died and crash landed on Mars.â€ Parallax goes back to Earth. Meteors are heading to Smallville. 

End

Scene 14 and End Credits

*Justice League 2: The New League*

Plot/Synopsis: Batman, Superman, Aqua Man, Black Canary, Green Lantern, Wonder Woman and The Flash all team together to battle Vandal Savage and his team of tyrannical soldiers. Thorn and Killer Crock might be in league with Vandal Savage a ruthless dictator. Vandal Savage wants to over throw the US president to become the new president and then dictate the world. The JLA must fight to stop Vandal Savage from overthrowing the US president. Vandal Savage uses criminals Thorn and The Killer Crock and Volcana and Clay Face and Mirror Master for help in taking domination. This is sequel to Smallville television series and Justice League the Movie

Scene 1 Introduction with pictures with opening credits

Beginning

Scene 2

The Justice League movie opens with a military base outside Nevada in the day. Headquarters of the US Marines. There are soldiers at base. There is General Wells. General Wells: â€œItâ€™s Vandal Savage and his soldiers. Vandal Savage was taken down by The Flash in Central City. Letâ€™s go get him.â€ 

Outside there is Vandal Savage with his troops. General Wells: â€œWe know what you want Savage.â€ Savage: â€œI want the world. Under my enlightened leadership I can build a new world order.â€ The troops open fire. Then the marines soldiers shoot back. Many US soldiers are taken prisoner by Vandal Savageâ€™s troops. Savage: "Surrender and you will be spared. Colonel Vox destroy the base." Colonel Vox enters and sends a sonic scream on the base. The captured troops are taken aboard jets. 

Scene 3

In Gotham City at night time thereâ€™s a bank robbery. 5 crooks come out with guns and money bags. Batman in the bat mobile shows up. Bank Robber #1: "Itâ€™s Batman." Chief Robber: "Shoot him." The bank robbers make the move to shoot Batman and Batman uses his batarang and knocks the guns out of the hands of the crooks. Batman gets into fist fights with the 5 men who robbed the bank. The 5 bank robbers are tied up and left for the police. Batman: "You will stay here un till the police come. I am taking your stolen money back to the bank." 

Batman returns the money to the bank. 

Scene 4

In Nevada the next day the Justice League meets up. They go to the military base. In the Justice League thereâ€™s Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman, Black Canary and The Flash. Some Savage soldiers show up and attack the JLA. Wonder Woman: "Great hera. Thereâ€™s Savage soldiers here." Wonder Woman deflects gun fire with her bracelets as the Savage soldiers open fire. Flash: "I'm on them." The Flash speeds on them. Superman is shot and nothing happens. Savage Soldier #1: "This is insane." Superman: "I have special powers. I am Superman. I am the man of steel." Superman throws this Savage Soldier against a wall. Black Canary sends a sonic scream at some soldiers. Batman kicks a soldier. Batman: "Letâ€™s find out what happened." The Justice League goes to investigate. 

Scene 5

At Savageâ€™s headquarters in the day time thereâ€™s a meeting with Vandal Savage. His place in is somewhere in the state of New York. There is General Kane (reference of Bob Kane who created Batman and Superman) and Colonel Vox in charge. There are many tyrants gathered up together. There are Nazis or other kinds of tyrants gathered up. They do the Nazi salute like Adolph Hitler did in the Nazi Rally. Savage schemes to go back and freeze Adolph Hitler during World War 2 (like in the cartoon series episode The Savage Time). Savage: "Men. We can take over the world once Adolph Hitler gets frozen in World War 2. In my ban there is no gum chewing allowed. Meaning there could be no more bubble gum blowing. All this stuff on MTV is banned. No cigarette smoking, no chewing tobacco. No tattoos or body piercings allowed. But first we have to take out the costumed heroes who call themselves the Justice League." Savage scatters out his soldiers. Savage: "Everyone out now. You men go to Atlantis. I want to take over the whole entire world." General Kane: "You heard him. Letâ€™s do it." Savage even wants to take over Atlantis. 

Some Savage soldiers are in Atlantis from a Savage submarine. They invade Atlantis. There is Mera with Orion and their child. Orion: "There is trouble coming. Take our child to safety. We had just defeated Orm. This is something more evil." 

Aqua Man gets into battle with Vandal Savageâ€™s soldiers. So do Aqua Manâ€™s soldiers. Savageâ€™s soldiers fire and Aqua Manâ€™s soldiers fire back. They defeat the Savage soldiers in Atlantis. 

Scene 6

Somewhere in the air in Pennsylvania in the day time thereâ€™s Green Lantern. Green Lantern fights with some Savage planes. He uses his power ring. Green Lantern makes a sword and cuts up some planes. The Savage soldiers depart in parachutes. Green Lantern is picked up in Javelin 7. Superman is piloting this jet. Stewart: "I am the new Green Lantern." The plane is flying heading to Atlantis. Superman: "Our next stop is Atlantic City. Aqua Man is there to meet with us." 

Somewhere else in Atlantic City in the day time Aqua Man is picked up on Javelin 7. The heroes end up in the museum of natural history. Black Canary: "Savageâ€™s men are into an artifact to steal." Green Lantern: "They want to change the history of World War 2 to take over the world. I served in the Marines myself. General Wells has been taken prisoner." Flash: "I see Savage soldiers." There are Vandal Savageâ€™s men that show up there with a lieutenant. The heroes all battle the Savage Soldiers and a lieutenant with their powers. Wonder Woman snares the lieutenant with her magic lasso. Wonder Woman: "You aren't going anywhere." Superman: "They are attacking this place. Take them away." They are all defeated and are arrested by security. They were after facts on World War 2. There are none at the Museum of natural history. 

Scene 7

Later on the next day the alter egos of the Justice League members are at a party in Wayne Manor at Gotham City the next day. Bruce Wayne (who is Batman is there). Several visitors are there too including Commissioner Gordon. Diana (who is Wonder Woman) is in love with Bruce Wayne. Wayne: "Diana this is James Gordon. Heâ€™s the commissioner of our local police." John Stewart the Green Lantern is at Wayne Manor. So are Dinah Lance and Wally West. They are Flash and Black Canary. Clark Kent is also there. Clark Kent is doing a report for the Daily Planet on Vandal Savage wanting world domination. Clark Kent is walking into Bruce Wayne. Clark Kent: "Are you Bruce Wayne." Wayne: "I am." They shake hands. Clark Kent: "I am doing a report on Vandal Savage and his plot for world domination." Wayne: "We learned that Adolph Hitler couldn't rule the world. He committed suicide when he was supposed to be captured and executed." Diana: "Clark Kent. I am Diana Bruce Wayneâ€™s new girlfriend." Others go up to Bruce Wayne. West: "I am Wally West." Lance: â€œI am Dinah Lance." John Stewart comes up. Stewart: "I am John Stewart." Some Gotham City cops are there too. Alfred checks on Bruce Wayne. 

Scene 8

Outside thereâ€™s a captain with Vandal Savageâ€™s men. Savageâ€™s captain: "Right there is Bruce Wayneâ€™s headquarters. Savage wants Wayne Enterprises to create powerful weapons against the allies in World War 2." They knock on the door. Alfred goes to answer the door. Alfred: "Who is it?" Alfred is taken hostage by the Savageâ€™s captain. Savageâ€™s Captain: "Shut your mouth. We are after Bruce Wayne." The other troops invade Wayne Manor. They don't know all of each otherâ€™s alter egos. Bruce Wayne knows that Diana is Wonder Woman. Wonder Woman doesn't know that Bruce Wayne is Batman. John Stewart draws his gun. Commissioner Gordon and Harvey Bullock are taken hostage by the Savage Soldiers. The cops draw their guns. Stewart: "I am with the US Marines. I served General Wells." Stewart shoots some of Savageâ€™s soldiers. John Stewart and the cops fight the Nazis in a gun fight. John Stewart has his gun on the Savageâ€™s captain. Stewart: "Drop it or you are dead." Bullock: "No Batman but we have another hero." Gordon: "Have the men taken to police headquarters. They are all under arrest." Commissioner Gordon has the rest of the Savageâ€™s soldiers and their captain arrested. 
Scene 9
Later on at Savageâ€™s headquarters in the day time. Vandal Savage has hired super villains like Volcana, Thorn, Killer Crock and Clay Face and Mirror Master. He has them deal with the Justice League. Savage: "You are hired muscles for me. You can help us take down the Justice League. I'll need you to explain your skills with your weapons and powers." Volcana: "I shoot fire from my mouth. I have a chunk of kryptonite just for Superman." General Kane: "Iâ€™ll take it. I want to kill Superman. You Volcana take on the women Justice Leaguers." Volcana gives the kryptonite to General Kane. Clay Face: "I am a master of disguise. Batman made me what I am." Thorn: "With my thrones I can stick the heroes." Killer Crock: "I am deadly and lethal. I have faced Batman myself." Mirror Master: "I have the power of illusions. I could trick the heroes into taking me down." Savage: " You will be teamed with Colonel Vox with General Kane. They are in charge of my troops. I served Adolph Hitler in World War 2. I plotted to kill him to take his place. He left me for dead. I survived with my immortality. I will ban tattoos and body pierings. Even all kinds of gum to chew along with alcohol and tobacco. You Volcana can burn up all that stuff. If someone is blowing a huge bubble with bubble gum than that person gets shot. Tattoos and body piercings will be punishable by death. It's being fired on." The super villains leave. 

Scene 10

In Atlantis thereâ€™s Aqua Man. There are citizens of Atlantis with Mera and Aqua Manâ€™s child. Aqua Man: "I must leave Atlantis to face this dictator who calls himself Vandal Savage." He leaves. Aqua Man gets aboard Javelin 7. 

They head to somewhere in the state of New York. They get out of the jet. The heroes with various powers battle the Savage Soldiers. Wonder Woman lassos some Savage Soldiers. Black Canary: "Come face me. Hear my sounds." Some Savage soldiers Black Canary sends a sonic scream and knocks them out. There are lieutenants and captains with commandos attacking. Superman throws punches on them. Batman uses punches and kicks. Flash uses speed punches. Green Lantern makes a giant boxing glove on Vandal Savageâ€™s men and knocks them out. Aqua Man fights with the trident. Aqua Man: "Thatâ€™s the last." All those soldiers are defeated. 

Scene 11

Somewhere in Savageâ€™s headquarters Savage goes to somewhere. General Kane, Mirror Master, Colonel Vox, Volcana, Clay Face, Thorn and Killer Crock have the prisoners. Clay Face morphs into Vandal Savage. Clay Face: "Letâ€™s give them to Savage." 

The heroes all come in. Batman recognizes some old enemies. Batman: "Killer Crock." Superman: "Volcana." Flash: "Mirror Master." The hereoes see General Wells and his troops taken prisoner. The heroes free them. Superman: â€œWe have weapons for you guys.â€ General Wells: â€œTo help us nail Vandal Savage taken on those villains on.â€ Wonder Woman takes on Volcana. Aqua Man takes on Killer Crock. Superman takes on General Kane. The Flash takes on the Mirror Master. Green Lantern takes on Colonel Vox. Black Canary takes on Thorn. Thorn: "I will stick you now Black Canary. Savage wants your dead bodies." Black Canary: "In your dreams. Or should I say nightmares?" 
Thorn attacks with her thorns and Black Canary sends a sonic scream and finishes off Thorn. Volcana shoots fire out of her mouth on Wonder Woman and Wonder Woman blocks the fire with her bracelets. Volcana: "Fire proof." Volcana is running and Wonder Woman catches Volcana with her magic lasso. Wonder Woman: "You're not going anywhere now." Volcana: "Let go of me. You'll pay for this." Batman takes on Clay Face thinking that he is fighting Vandal Savage. Batman: "You must be Vandal Savage." Clay Face: "Nothing is going to stop me now. I am more powerful than Adolph Hitler. Under my en lightened leadership many things will be banned. Not even face painting is allowed at sports. We would all want to ban smoking. Not tattoos. No body piercings. No eating candy or chewing gum." Green Lantern takes on Colonel Vox. Vox: "This should knock you out Marine boy." Vox sends out a sonic scream and Green Lantern blocks it with his power ring. Vox: "What?" Green Lantern with his green powers knocks out Colonel Vox destroying his voice box. Green Lantern: "This should keep you quiet." Over to Aqua Man vs. Killer Crock. Killer Crock: "Savage takes over Atlantis." Fighting hand to hand Aqua Man defeats Killer Crock. Aqua Man: "We'll tell Vandal Savage that you all failed." The Flash is being tricked by Mirror Master. Mirror Master: "I am hard to find. You have to think fast." Flash: "I can speed up and stop you again." General Kane: "Now you will die. Iâ€™ll take some kryptonite and kill you with it." The general punches Superman and Superman throws him to the ground. Superman: "Now to Vandal Savage." Clay Face reveals that he was disguised as Vandal Savage. Batman: "Clay Face. I should've known it was you to pose as Vandal Savage to take the fall." Clay Face: "Savage is somewhere else in here." Batman finishes off with Clay Face. General Wells and his troops show up. The Justice League gives guns to the troops and General Wells taken from Vandal Savageâ€™s soldiers. Superman: "General Kane has kryptonite in his clothes. Take it out away from me." They shoot Clay Face as Batman defeats him in battle. General Wells: â€œI knew what Savage was up to.â€ Flash: â€œI face him before. He wanted ruler ship over Central City.â€ 

Scene 12

The heroes go after Vandal Savage and face him. Savage has on his power glove. Black Canary: "Savage is mine. I'll take him out with a sonic scream." Black Canary is zapped by Savage. Wonder Woman: "I will get you Savage." Wonder Woman uses her magic lasso and is knocked down by Vandal Savage. Savage: "I can take you all out right here right now." Batman: "Try me." Batman comes in and fights Savage hand to hand. Batman defeats Vandal Savage and the soldiers with Green Lanternâ€™s help capture him. Marines Captain: "Thank you Stewart for your help and soldiers take Vandal Savage to the court yard to be placed under a firing squad." General Wells: â€œI will watch as Vandal Savage dies. He has killed some other soldiers of mine in his quest for power. He was also a suspected Nazi war criminal.â€ 

Over at the court yard later on there is Vandal Savage taken by US Marines. There is General Wells with a captain of his in the service. Savage is placed on the board for firing on. Marines Captain: "Vandal Savage has been found guilty of crimes against the military law and murder of Marines soldiers. He is here by this day to be placed under a firing squad." The firing squad gets guns ready. Marines Captain: "Any last words before being fired on?" Savage: "Yeah. This won't work I am immortal. You arenâ€™t the ones capable of killing me." Marines Captain: "Ready. Aim. Fire." Vandal Savage is fired on. The soldiers remove his body and throw it into a junk yard. Later on Vandal Savage is still alive. Savage: "You Justice Leaguers will pay for this." Savage thought to be dead runs off. 

Scene 13 End Credits

The heroes standing watch over Earth. 

End

*Justice League 3: Galactic Injustice Gang*

Plot/Synopsis: Batman, Martian Manhunter, Wonder Woman, Plastic Man, Green Arrow, Superman, The Flash and Green Lantern team up together forming the Justice League of America. The Justice League go up against Darkseid and those are who working for him. They are Desparo and Cheetah. Eclipso, Captain Cold, Conduit, Copperhead, Grundy and The Mad Hatter are in league with Darkseid and his minions. They heroes must stop them. 

Scene 1 Introduction with pictures and opening credits

Beginning

Scene 2

A bank robbery taking place in New York City in the day time. John Jones shows up. Other officers are there too. John Jones draws his gun. Jones: "Anyone killed in there?" Cop #1: "No one is been harmed." John Jones heads to inside the bank. Jones: "I am a good detective. I'll bring those men out without any innocent person harmed." He hides himself. John Jones transforms into the Martian Man hunter. Martian Man hunter phases and grabs a crook. There are a total of 7 men robbing this bank. They aim guns. Chief Crook: "Don't come anywhere near us or we will kill you." Martian Man hunter bangs 2 of them into each other. The Martian uses his powers as the other thugs shoot him. Nothing happens. Others thrown down their guns. Martian Manhunter: "You are coming out now." Hostages are rescued by the Martian. 

Somewhere Martian Man hunter transforms into his human disguise. John Jones comes out with the 7 thugs that he captured. There are still cops by their cars. John Jones: "A Martian helped me capture them. He calls himself Martian Manhunter." The thugs are loaded into cop cars. (John Jones really is a Martian). 

Scene 3

At a beach in Los Angeles at night. A space ship lands. Thereâ€™s Darkseid in league with Despero and his minions. Those alien villains come out of their space ship. Darkseid: "You get the world while I get the galaxy in domination." Despero: "Superman and Martian Manhunter are Earth." Darkseid: "You can gather up some criminals in the world to team with us and bring down this Justice League. I have sent Glorious Godfrey to the Daily Planet to deal with them making reports on me." Despero: "I have my servants here too." A dog from some where is barking at this space ship.

Scene 4

In Gotham City the next day thereâ€™s Batman dealing with people robbing jewelry stores. Some men in clown costumes break into the place and steal jewelry. They run out of the place with their loots. 

Batman chases after them. Batman: "You better put this back." Joker thug #1: "Itâ€™s Batman. Letâ€™s waist him." Batman battles with the thugs. Batman defeats them and finds out that they are working for The Joker. Batman: "You work for The Joker. He is going down again." 

Batman somewhere in Gotham City on the streets confronts the Joker and Harley Quinn. Batman: "Joker." Joker: "You must've captured my men and returned the loots." Batman: "Yes. I am taking you down again." Batman and the Joker are throwing kicks on punches on each other. Batman defeats the Joker when he battles him. Harley Quinn takes out her giant boxing glove. Harley Quinn: "Get your hands off of Mr. J." Detective Bullock aims his gun at Harley Quinn. The police show up. Thereâ€™s Harvey Bullock with Commissioner Gordon. Detective Bullock: "Hold it right there." Harley Quinn gets down on the ground. Batman gets back up. Commissioner Gordon: "(to Batman) We got The Jokerâ€™s thugs. (to his officers) Take him away." Batman: "Batgirl and Robin are dealing with Two-Face, The Riddler, Mr. Freeze, Poison Ivy and The Clock King." Commissioner Gordon: "Good." Commissioner Gordon has his officers (after they had shown up) put The Joker and Harley Quinn in Arkham Asylum. 

Scene 5

In Metropolis in the day time. Glorious Godfrey is taking the Daily Planet hostage. There is Perry White, Jimmy Olsen and Lois Lane. White: "Clark Kent better be here shortly." Glorious Godfrey: "You better stop it with reports about Darksied or I will crush you. I am an agent to Darksied." Jimmy Olsen: "Get out of here now." Lois Lane and Jimmy Olsen and Perry White are being attacked by Glorious Godfrey. Superman comes in and battles with Glorious Godfrey. Superman: "Call the police." Superman and Glorious Godfrey throw punches on each other. Superman defeats Glorious Godfrey and the police show up. Doomsday is arrested. 

Later On. Clark Kent shows. Jimmy Olsen is there with Lois Lane. Lois: "This villain who calls himself Glorious Godfrey was here and attacked us." Jimmy Olsen: "Superman came in and stopped him."

Scene 6

In California Darkseid hires Solomon Grundy, Cheetah, Captain Cold, The Ninja, The Mad Hatter, Copperhead. They rally up to take out the current Justice League. The Mad Hatter and Eclipso have their own thugs. Darkseid: "I am Darkseid. I come from another planet as does Despero." Eclipso: "I have men working for me." Mad Hatter: "I also have men working for me." Darkseid: "Good. Then we can have a team. We will destroy the world and take over the galaxy." Eclipso: "I'll send my men to the museum to steal stuff." 

Scene 7

Somewhere at a museum of history in the state of New York thereâ€™s a gang of thugs working for Eclipso going to steal stuff from the museum at night time. The Justice League shows up. Thereâ€™s Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman, Green Arrow, Green Lantern (John Stewart), Plastic Man and The Flash. Martian Man hunter shows up too. The heroes all take on the Eclipsoâ€™s gang. The Green Arrow hits some thugs with his bow. Plastic Man makes hammer out of his hands and take out 2 thugs. Batman uses some kicks and punches. All those thugs are tied up. Batman: "I knew that we'd meet here." Plastic Man: "I am Plastic Man. I can make myself into a human hammer. I stretch myself." Green Arrow: "They call me Green Arrow." Wonder Woman: (to the new Justice League members) "I am Wonder Woman." Martian Manhunter: "I am the Martian Manhunter the last of the Martian race." Green Lantern: "I am the Green Lantern. The man who defeated Vandal Savage teaming with Batman." 
The heroes go to watch tower. They set up there. Batman with Martian Man hunter studies files. They learn that Darksied is in league with Desparo. The heroes all find out. Despero dictates his own home world already. Batman: "Check this out." Martian Manhunter: "Darkseid is in league with Despero. They want to take over the galaxy." Superman: "Despero dictates his home world." Green Lantern: "They together have hired criminals that are Batmanâ€™s enemies." Batman: "Darkseid and Despero have hired Mad Hatter and The Ninja. 2 of my arch enemies." Green Lantern: "I was having some feeling that Vandal Savage survived the firing squad." Wonder Woman: "Vandal Savage must be immortal." 

Scene 8

The heroes go to south California in the day time. The Justice League battles Desparoâ€™s minions and thugs working for Mad Hatter and the rest of Eclipsoâ€™s thugs in Southern California. 
Somewhere Darksied learns everyoneâ€™s history. Darkseid: "Tell use about yourselves." Solomon Grundy: "I was before I was killed wanted by the law." 

In Flashback on Solomon Grundy. We see Cyrus Gold with his gang. His gang (4 men) shoots him and leaves him for dead in some city. Years later in Gotham City. Cyrus Gold comes back as Solomon Grundy and invades retirement homes of those men who killed him after he searches for them. In a retirement home somewhere. Retired gangster #1: "Who are you?" Grundy: "I was the guy who you killed years ago. A witch told me where you were. Someone wacked out his witch and the head in battle with other men." Retired Gangster #2: "You. Cyrus Gold. How can it be? We got ourselves a not guilty after you died." He chokes the life out of them. He kills the 4 men who killed him many years ago. His memory goes out. 

Back into the present day with Darkseid and all those criminals in league with him. Captain Cold: "This hero called The Flash has defeated me before. I am out for a rematch against him." Conduit: "I have kryptonite cables and I am capable of killing Superman." Darkseid: "Mad Hatter and Despero have your minions do the Justice League." 

Scene 9

Somewhere in Southern California. There is Mordru the wizard. He is terrorizing the city with his sorcery. He turns people into monkeys. Mordru: "You people will all be devolved." Hal Jordan the Spectre comes in and shoots at him. Spectre: "Itâ€™s over Mordru." Mordru: "The ghost. I can defeat a spirit." Mordru shoots lightning. Hal Jordan blocks it with the power from his ring. They fight with their powers. The Spectre defeats Mordru. Spectre: "You are out of power now Mordru." All those monkeys turn back into Southern California residents. Mordru: "Youâ€™ll pay for this You ghost jerk." The Spectre with his power ring takes away Mordru. Spectre: "I am delivering you to the police. Mordru: "Darksied will hear of your defeat over me." Spectre: "The heroes will defeat him and his gang." All those people clap. 

Scene 10

At Los Angeles in an alley Green Arrow and the Martian Manhunter battle Desperoâ€™s minions. Green Arrow shoots some of Desperoâ€™s minions with his bows and arrows. Martian Manhunter uses his special powers on them. Green Arrow: "Got them all." Martian Manhunther: "Our enemies are at the Los Angeles Raiders football stadium." Green Arrow: "How did you know?" Martian Manhunter: "I have a telepathy." 

Somewhere else in Los Angeles. There is Batman and Wonder Woman and Plastic Man battling The Mad Hatterâ€™s thugs. Plastic Man stretching his skin knocks out a few of Mad Hatterâ€™s thugs. Wonder Woman lassos some. Batman fights them with kicks and punches. They are all defeated. Batman: "Thatâ€™s all of them." Plastic Man: "Weâ€™ll have to follow the Martian to find the rest of our enemies." 

Somewhere all of the heroes re group. Martian Manhunther: "They went to the Los Angeles raiders football stadium." The heroes all head to the football stadium. 

Scene 11

Later on the heroes fight individually at an empty Los Angeles Raiders football stadium in the day time. The heroes take on those who are in league with Darksied. Green Arrow takes on Solomon Grundy. Batman takes on Eclipso. Wonder Woman takes on Cheetah. Green Lantern takes on Despero. Superman takes on Conduit. The Flash vs. Captain Cold. Plastic Man vs. Mad Hatter. Martian Man hunter vs. Copperhead.

Captain Cold shoots his ice gun at the Flash and misses. Flash: "Missed me. Missed me. You can't get me." The Flashes breaks up the ice. The Flash knocks out Captain Cold. Flash: "You are going back to prison." Captain Cold: "Over my dead body, Flash." 

Plastic Man fights hand to hand with Mad Hatter. Mad Hatter has his weapon. Mad Hatter: "I will kill you. Tie you up and choke yourself to death." Mad Hatter is knocked down by Plastic Manâ€™s hammer hand when Mad Hatter attacks Plastic Man. Plastic Man: "You are out know Mad Hatter." 

Grundy attempts to crush Green Arrow. Green Arrow: "Hey you giant zombie! Over here." Green Arrow with a good shot shoots Grundy and Grundy falls back to the dead. 

Copperhead scratches at Martian Man hunter and his hand phases through him. Copperhead: "What? I'll get you." Martian Man hunter throws Copperhead against the wall. Martian Manhunther: "You're going to prison." Copperhead: "You'll be sorry." 

Desparo shoots lasers out of his forehead from the 3rd eye on Green Lantern. Green Lantern blocks the shot. Despero: "Die Lantern boy." They shoot beams at each other. Desparo is knocked out by Green Lanternâ€™s beam from the power ring. Green Lantern: "You are out of political power on your home planet now." 

Conduit attacks with his Kryptonite cables and wraps them around Superman. Conduit: "I will kill you now Superman." Superman shoot lasers out of his eyes before the Kryptonite weakens him. Superman throws a punch on Conduit. Superman: "You'll have to be stronger to kill me." 

Over to Batman vs. Eclipso. Eclipso with his diamond shoots dark beams at Batman. Eclipso: "I have you now Bats." Batman throws his batarang onto Eclipsoâ€™s little diamond and knocking it out of his hand. Eclipso: "Hey." Batman and Eclipso fight hand to hand. Batman defeats Eclipso. Batman: "I got Eclipso. Not letâ€™s get Darksied." 

Scene 12

The heroes head to the beach to Darksiedâ€™s space ship as all those villains are rounded up. Batman battles Darksied with the help of Plastic Man. Darksied shoots lasers out of his eyes at the Flash and The Flash out runs the lasers. Flash: "You can't catch me, Darkseid!" Plastic Man: "Hey Dorkseid!" Plastic Man hits Darksied with his hand into a form of a hammer. Batman: "Thank you, Plastic Man." 

Superman comes into battle and finishes off Darksied. Superman: "I am bringing them all to where they belong." Superman delivers all those villains to where they belong. 

Scene 13 End Credits

The heroes gather up together in the City of Los Angeles in the day time with a victory over all those ruthless villains.

End 

*[/Size=3]Justice League 4: Justice vs. Injustice*[/Size] 


Plot/Synopsis: Lex Luthor puts several villains together. Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman, The Flash, a different Green Lantern team up with Hawk Girl and Hawk Man and battle villains like Sinestro, Star Sapphire, Professor Zoom, Brianiac, The Shade and Fire Fly and Killer Frost. The JLA defeat this in justice league. 

Scene 1 Introduction with pictures and opening credits

Beginning

Scene 2

A bank robbery in Gotham City in the late afternoon. Scar Face: "Anyone moves they die. This is a robbery." Scar face, Arnold Wesker with several other gangsters are taking people hostage. They take the money from the bank and leave. They get into their cars. 

Batman in his bat mobile is following Arnold Wesker and his gang. Wesker: "Itâ€™s Batman. Heâ€™s after us." Rhino: "We haven't lost him yet boss." The Batman mobile disappears from sight. Wesker: "We have lost Batman." Batman chases the criminals to a warehouse. 

They get out of the cars. Batman jumps out of the bat mobile. Batman gets in pursuit of Scar Faceâ€™s gang. Batman battles Scar faceâ€™s gang. Batman beats up on several thugs. Chill: "Batman." Batman: "Chill." Joe Chill who killed Bruce Wayneâ€™s parents is an enforcer in charge with Rhino. Batman himself battles Joe Chill and The Rhino. Batman incapacitates Rhino. 

Thereâ€™s flashback of Bruce Wayneâ€™s parents killed by Joe Chill. Bruce Wayne in front of his parents shot by Joe Chill.

Batman attempts to break Chillâ€™s skull but doesn't. Chill: "Come on Batman. Kill me." Batman: "No." Batman fights with Arnold Wesker and Scar face. Batman defeats them. 

Later on Commissioner Gordon with the Gotham City police come and arrest Arnold Wesker, Scar face, Joe Chill and everyone else in the gang. Batman: "Commissioner Gordon. Detective Bullock. Joe Chill killed Thomas and Martha Wayne parents of Billionaire Bruce Wayne." Bullock: "Thank you Batman." Commissioner Gordon: (to his officers) "Have Mr. Chill booked for murder and robbery years ago. Of Martha and Thomas Wayne." The cops take away the Scar face gang. 

Scene 3

At Lex Corp in the next day. Lex Luthor hires super villains like Professor Zoom the reverse flash, The Shade, Fire Fly, Sinestro, Starr Sapphire, Killer Frost and The Brainiac. Lex Luthor puts together an in justice gang to take out Superman and his allies. Luthor: "You all are those to help me bring down this Justice League. I especially want Superman dead. I have The Thinker with his thugs hijack a party boat to where they can escape and not give me or any of you up." Brainiac: "Superman has destroyed other Brainiac units. I was once a professor known as Milton Fine." Shade: "Lights out on the Justice League. I have the power to darken things." Professor Zoom: "I have similar powers to the Flash. Jesse Quick took down Lady Flash in Central City. Star Girl, Star Man and STRIPE took destroyed Tomorrow Woman and another Flash took down Dr. Thomas Oscar Morrow." Sinestro: "I have similar powers to The Green Lantern and with those powers I could annihilate The Justice League." Killer Frost: "My powers I could freeze the heroes." Fire Fly: "I want to get Batman back. Batman had once put me in Arkham. Itâ€™s pay back against the bat." Sapphire: "I could lift the Justice League and throw them to their doom." Luthor: "I like you all. You are all hired for the In Justice Gang. I have my new battle suit." 

Scene 4

At the Metropolis Museum in the day time thereâ€™s Live Wire and Parasite with their gang breaking in to steal treasures. A thug of Parasiteâ€™s breaks into the glass. The alarm goes off. Superman shows up with Super Girl. Superman and Super Girl battle Parasite thugs with punches thrown at each other. They defeat them. Super Girl: "Thatâ€™s all of Parasiteâ€™s thugs." Superman: "Thereâ€™s Live Wire." Super Girl: "I'll take her. You can take Parasite." Super Girl battles Live Wire. Live Wire: "Iâ€™ll zap you all." Live Wire shoots Super Girl with her electrical powers. Live Wire: "What? You should electrocuted." Super Girl: "I am the woman of steel. You are not hot enough to burn steel." Super Girl knocks down Live Wire with a punch to her. Super Man battles Parasite. Parasite: "I'll zap you and this time you die." Parasite uses his electronic hands on Superman and Superman throws a punch that knocks down Parasite. The heroes defeat the villains.

Later on Daniel Turbin of the Metropolis police shows up. They arrest Live Wire and Parasite and Parasiteâ€™s thugs. Turbin: (to his officers) "Have Live Wire and Parasite booked for breaking and entering." Snapper Carr is out there in front of the cameraman. Snapper Carr: â€œThis is Snapper Carr outside of the Metropolis museum. Superman with Super Girl have just taken down Parasite and Live Wire. In other News Lex Luthor is a free man years after Superman had put him in prison.â€ They take away Parasite and Live Wire.

Scene 5

Later on at sea in the day time. A party boat is hi jacked by the Thinker and his gang. Bane is along with The Thinker The Thinkerâ€™s thugs have guns. Thinker: "Everyone this is a hijacking. Do what you're told and you won't be killed." Bane: "Everyone in the cabins now. Or I will crush you." There are several men & women with children on the boat. Wonder Woman shows up with Kyle Raynor as the Green Lantern this time. Superman giving Batman and the Flash a lift also show up. They get into battle with several thugs. Superman: "Everyone to safety now. Itâ€™s the Thinker. Heâ€™s really Clifford Carmichael ." Some thugs fire on the Justice League and Wonder Woman blocks the gun fire with her bullet proof bracelets. Superman is shot by some thugs. Superman throws punches on some thugs. Batman fights some with his hands and feet. Some thugs shoot Green Lantern. He blocks the shots with his power ring. The Flash speeds on those thugs and knocks them down. Hawk Girl and Hawk Man show up. Hawk Man: "Come on take us on." Hawk Girl: "We are here to join the Justice League." The battle the rest of the gang. Hawk Girl uses her mace. Hawk man uses his feet. Batman: "Bane." Batman fights with Bane hand to hand. Bane is beating Batmanâ€™s butt. Superman comes in and battles Bane. Superman: "Take me on Bane." Bane punches Superman and nothing happens just as Bane punches the man of steel. Superman pulls Baneâ€™s cord that makes him week. Thinker: "Batman. You just took down The Penguin before you took down Scarface and his gang." Batman battles with The Thinker. Batman defeats The Thinker. Green Lantern takes all of the Thinkerâ€™s thugs, Bane and the Thinker  himself in his power ring and sends them to the port police. They are placed under arrest. Green Lantern: "I have all our prisoners and I am giving them to the police." 

Later on in the party boat we see Wally West with Diana. Even see Bruce Wayne and Clark Kent together. Even Kyle Raynor. Clark Kent: "Bruce Wayne. This is Kyle Raynor. He is working with me at the Daily Planet." They are heading for Metropolis. Bruce Wayne goes to there to vacation. 

Scene 6

In Metropolis in the day time. Clark Kent shows Wally West and Bruce Wayne around the Daily Planet. Clark Kent: "Lois. This is Wally West and Bruce Wayne who I saw in Gotham City. We were hanging out in Wayne Manor." Lois: "You and Diana could go with Clark and I to the diner." Wayne: "Sure thing." Jimmy Olsen shows up. Jimmy Olsen: "The name is Jimmy Olsen. I work at the Daily Planet with Lois and Clark." West: "I am Wally West." Wayne: "I am Bruce Wayne." Kyle Raynor also has a job at the Daily Planet.

Bruce Wayne with Diana eats at a diner in the afternoon. So do Clark Kent and Lois Lane. They have a double date. Diana: "Vandal Savage a few years ago survived the firing squad. I don't know what happened." Clark Kent: "It is said that Vandal Savage the global dictator is immortal." 

Scene 7

Later on in the later afternoon Superman shows up at Lex Corp in Lex Luthorâ€™s office with Batman. We see Mercy Graves an employee of Lex Corp. Superman: "Where is Lex Luthor?" Mercy: "Mr. Luthor is on vacation." Batman: "Wrong answer." Mercy: "I don't know. He put together many super villains." Superman: "Perjury is a crime. I am taking you to the police station. We just took down Bane and the Thinker." 

Superman flies Mercy Graves to the Metropolis Police Department. Superman sees Daniel Turbin. Turbin: "What can I do with Miss Graves?" Superman: "Book her for lying about Lex Luthorâ€™s whereabouts. Sheâ€™s an accomplice to Lex Luthor." She is arrested. 

Scene 8

Later on at Lex Corp the next day. Luthor: "All you injustice members can take people of Metropolis to me. As many people as you can. I could get to Superman that way." The Injustice gang departs.

Scene 9

Later on a park in Metropolis in the day time there is Kara (she is Super Girl) and Jimmy Olsen going out together. Jimmy Olsen: "Superman captured Parasite and Live Wire at the museum of Metropolis." Kara: "Clark told me about it." Jimmy Olsen: "Who are you people?" The Shade: "Someone who is to take you to Lex Luthor." The Shade with his thugs show up and The Shade with villains like Brainiac and Professor Zoom attack the couple. The Shade uses his power from the cane on them. Professor Zoom uses his powers on Kara and Jimmy. He very fast snatches them. They are taken hostage. Professor Zoom: "Letâ€™s have them taken to Lex Luthor."

Scene 10

At the Metropolis police headquarters in the day time there is Sinestro, Fire Fly and Killer Frost with Star Sapphire. Some cops pull out their guns on those super villains and open fire. Cop #1: "You are under arrest." Killer Frost freezes those cops. Sinestro on other cops blocks their gun fire and they are lifted by Starr Sapphire. Captain Daniel Turbin comes after those super villains. Turbin: "You are all under arrest for assaulting police officers." Fire Fly destroys some police cars. Turbin: "You are under arrest for destroying police property." Gorilla Grodd with the Shade and Brainiac show up. The Shade attacks Captain Turbin. Turbin is going after Lex Luthor and Starr Sapphire lifts him with her powers. They are taken to Lex Corp. 

Scene 11

At the Lex Corp building. Lex Luthor sees his hostages taken by those villains. Luthor: "I want Clark Kent too." Lex Luthorâ€™s thugs had taken Lois Lane and they are looking for Clark Kent. 

The Justice League shows up. Flash: "I'll defrost all those frozen cops." The Flash with his powers defrosts the frozen cops at the police station. Cop #2: "Captain Turbin was taken by some costumed criminals." The heroes with their powers battle The Shadeâ€™s thugs and Lex Luthorâ€™s thugs on the streets of Metropolis. 

Scene 12

The heroes go to Lex Corp to rescue the hostages. The heroes take on those villains in league with Lex Luthor. Batman takes on The Shade. Green Lantern takes on Sinestro. Hawk Man takes on Fire Fly just as Hawk Man rescues the hostages with his knife by cutting the ropes around them. Superman takes on Brainiac. The Flash takes on Professor Zoom. Flash: â€œMy mentor took down Dr. Morrow.â€ Wonder Woman takes on Star Sapphire. Hawk Girl takes on Killer Frost. The heroes battle it out. 

Star Sapphire: "You will never defeat Star Sapphire." Wonder Woman blocks beams fired by Star Sapphire. Wonder Woman hits Star Sapphire with head band and puts it back on. Wonder Woman: "Now my magic lasso." She captures Star Sapphire with the lasso. 

Killer Frost freezes up the place. Killer Frost: "I'll freeze you and break you." Hawk Girl breaks her ice with her mace. Killer Frost attempts to freeze Hawk Girl. Hawk Girl: (to Turbin) "Call for back up Captain Turbin." Turbin goes for back up. Hawk Girl knocks out Killer Frost with her mace. Hawk Girl: "You have just been melted ice girl." Killer Frost: "My name is Killer Frost." Hawk Girl: "What ever your name is you are going to prison." 

Superman: "All of you leave now." Superman is finishing off with Brainiac. Brainiac: "I'll take this Kryptonite and kill you with it." The beat each other up. Superman throws a hard punch on Brainiac and holds him as he leaves Lex Corp building to bring the police there. Superman: "I am going to get the police." 

The Shade shoots his from his cane at Batman. Batman: "You missed Shade." Batman with his bat boomerang knocks the cane out of The Shadeâ€™s hand. Batman and The Shade fist fight each other. Batman defeats The Shade. Batman: "Lights out Shade." 

Over to Green Lantern vs. Sinestro. Sinestro makes a sword with his powers. Sinestro: "Die Green Lantern." Green Lantern with his powers makes a shield. They fight with their power rings. Green Lantern defeats Sinestro. Green Lantern: "Give up." 
Fire Fly and Hawk Man beat each other up. Hawk Man defeats Fire Fly. 

The Flash and Professor Zoom race each other. Flash: "Hey Zoom catch me if you can." The Flash and Professor Zoom speed up to each other. The Flash defeats Professor Zoom. Flash: "I beat you in the race Zoom." 

Scene 13

Superman returns just as other police officers show up. The cops have their guns drawn. The Justice League and Metropolis Police Department heads to Lex Luthorâ€™s office. Lex Luthor has on his battle suit. Lex Luthor zaps Superman with it. Thereâ€™s kryptonite in it. Luthor: â€œItâ€™s your turn the rest of you league.â€ Batman throws his batarang onto Lex Luthorâ€™s battle suit. Luthor: "Hey!" Superman: "Lex. You have been captured. You injustice gang has been defeated." Lex Luthor makes the move to fly away on his battle suit. Wonder Woman nails Lex Luthor with her magic lasso. Green Lantern Kyle Raynor captures Lex Luthor with chains. Turbin puts the hand cuffs on Luthor as guns are aimed at him. Turbin: "Lex Luthor you are under arrest for terrorist acts. Take them away officers." Lex Luthor is taken away.
Outside of the Lex Corp building. There is Snapper Carr with his News crew. Thereâ€™s the Justice League in the background and the cops taking away Lex Luthor and his injustice gang. Snapper Carr: â€œThis Snapper Carr outside of the Lex Corp building. Superman and the Justice League have rescued the hostages and sent Lex Luthor and his injustice gang to prison.â€ 

Scene 14 and End Credits

The Heroes are celebration a victory over Metropolis. 

End

*Justice League 5: A New Beginning*

Plot Summary: The Justice League goes up against the Justice Lords. In the real universe the Justice League goes up against Professor Ivo (replacing Lex Luthor), Amazo (created by Professor Ivo), Giganta, Ultra Humanite, Toy Man, The Riddler, Poison Ivy, Mr. Mxyzptlk, Metallo, and Weather Wizard. In the Justice League in part 4 is Green Lantern (John Stewart), Batman, Wonder Woman, Hawk Girl, Martian Manhunter, The Flash, Superman and The Atom. The Justice League sets to get rid of the crime in the world. They take on those villains. Lex Luthor running criminal gangs is the US president in the Justice Lords universe. They take on Star Sapphire, Cheetah, The Shade, Gorilla Grodd, Copperhead, Sinestro, Firefly and Solomon Grundy. The Justice Lords Flash is killed by Lex Luthor. The Justice Lords travel to another dimenision after Professor Ivo deal with the Justice League. They battle AMAZO. The Justice League is captured in another dimension. The Lords Atom and Batman help the Justice League back to their homeworld. The Justice League must free Lex Luthor to help them against the Justice Lords.

Scene 1 Opening Credits

Beginning

Scene 2

In an alternate universe in Metropolis at night time at the Lex Corp building inside Lex Luthorâ€™s office. There is Mercy Graves with the injustice/legion of doom. In the gang are Gorilla Grodd, Sinestro, Cheetah, Solomon Grundy, Firefly, Copperhead, Star Sapphire and the Shade. Thereâ€™s also a street gang. They are black people, white people and Spanish people. Alternate Mercy: â€œMr. Luthor is president now. A bunch of superheroes being lead by Superman call themselves the Justice Lords. You can all take them down.â€ Alternate Grodd: â€œI have faced The Flash many times before.â€ Alternate Solomon Grundy: â€œSolomon Grundy take out Batman.â€ Alternate Mercy: â€œYou were born on a Monday. You were Cyrus Gold. Those men who killed you were killed by someone who calls himself Vigilante.â€ Alternate Sinestro: â€œI will kill all the Green Lanterns as well.â€ Alternate Shade: â€œThe boys in the hood have got our backs.â€ 

At the white house in Washington DC. There is Lex Luthor in his office. The speaker phone rings. Lex Luthor picks up. Lex Luthor gets in contact with Mercy Graves all the way from Metropolis. Alternate Mercy (VO): â€œLuthor. I have gotten our legion of injustice against this team called the justice lords.â€ President Luthor: â€œVery good Mercy. I want them all dead. I want Superman dead. We have Amazo.â€ Alternate Mercy: â€œI fired Professor Ivo. I killed him. He disappointed us. The Justice Lords destroyed Tomorrow Woman. Plastic Man was killed by Tomorrow Woman. Superman killed Dr. Thomas Oscar Morrow.â€ President Luthor: â€œGood. Have the Justice Lords eliminated. I also killed Vixen and the Wonder Twins.â€ 

Scene 3

In Metropolis later on. There are the gangs trashing the city. There are fires being started and spray painting buildings in Metropolis. They are shooting at people. Police cars, fire trucks and ambulances show up. Dan Turpin shows up with the special crimes unit. Alternate Turpin: â€œThis is Lt. Dan Turpin of the Metropolis Police Department. Throw down your guns or we will open fire.â€ The gangs open fire on the armed cops. Alternate Turpin: â€œOpen fire.â€ Dan Turpin gets into a gun fight with the gangs as do his officers. Dan Turpin kills some thugs. Some SCU officers are shot down. Superman now shows up. Superman goes flying doing a dive onto the ground shaking it. Lords Superman: â€œIâ€™m here Lt. Turpin. I was busy with Metallo. I captured him.â€ He knocks down the rest of the gang. Superman approaches Lt. Dan Turpin of SCU. Alternate Turpin: â€œHow did you do this Superman?â€ Lords Superman: â€œItâ€™s a new power that I came up with.â€ The gang is all rounded up. Superman flies off. Lords Superman: â€œI have President Luthor to take down too.â€ 

At the turf of The Joker. The Joker has with him Harley Quinn, Poison Ivy and many Joker thugs. Alternate Joker: â€œPoison Ivy. You are joining me teaming with Harley Quinn.â€ Alternate Harley Quinn: â€œMr. J. wants to put the police out of business with Mr. L. as president of the United States.â€ Alternate Poison Ivy: â€œPresident Luthor gives mother nature a chance to start again.â€ Joker: â€œBatman has taken down Riddler, Two-Face, Rupert Thorne and Arnold Wesker and his gang along with The Penguin. President Luthor wants the Justice Lords dead.â€  

Outside there is the Batmobile on the road with the police cars. They head off to The Jokerâ€™s turf. Batman and the cops get out. Alternate Commissioner Gordon: â€œPoison Ivy is in league with the Joker and Harley Quinn.â€ Lords Batman: â€œI just took down others who were in league with the Joker here in Gotham City. I had also taken down Rupert Thorn and his gang. Bat Girl and Night Wing and The Creeper have dealt with Cat woman and The Royal Flush Gang. They took them down. Now to take down The Joker.â€  Batman goes in. 

Back to the Joker and those villains in league with him. Batman shows up on them. Lords Batman: â€œI am taking you all down again. I have taken down the Riddler and Two-Face. Bat Girl, Night wing and The Creeper took down The Royal Flush Gang.â€ Harley Quinn throws a yo yo onto Batman. Batman throws the yo yo back to Harley Quinn. He ties her up with it. Poison Ivy next shoots vines onto Batman. Batman is getting tied up with them. Alternate Poison Ivy: â€œMy vines have a crush on you Batman. Youâ€™ll be the first on the Justice Lords team to die.â€ Batman pulls out a bat saw. He cuts the vines. Batman throws a batarang onto Poison Ivy on the face knocking her out. Alternate Joker: â€œCommissioner Gordon might be outside. Go welcome him and the Gotham PD to here.â€ Lords Batman: â€œIâ€™ll face you personally now Joker.â€ The Jokerâ€™s thugs leave the place. The Joker is left standing.

Back to Commissioner Gordon and his officers. The Jokers thugs come out. Gordon and his officers drawn their guns. Alternate Bullock: â€œItâ€™s the Jokerâ€™s henchmen.â€ Alternate Commissioner Gordon: â€œLetâ€™s take them. We will make the world crime free.â€ Alternate Bullock: â€œDrop the guns or we will shoot.â€ Gordon, Bullock and other officers of the Gotham PD get into a gun fight with the Jokerâ€™s henchmen. 

He shoots acid out of the squirt flower at Batman. Batman jumps out of the way. Batman jump kicks The Joker. Batman and the Joker battle it out hand to hand. Lords Batman: â€œYou are going back to Arkham Joker. Give up.â€ Alternate Joker: â€œNever bats.â€  

Later on outside. All those survivors working for the Joker have been captured by the Gotham PD. Batman comes outside with the Joker, Harley Quinn and Poison Ivy captured. Batman gives those villains to the Gotham PD. Lords Batman: â€œHere are your criminals Commissioner Gordon. Lex Luthor has formed a legion of injustice. I am going to take them down next.â€ 

Scene 4

In the Justice Lords Watchtower in outer space. There is the Justice Lords Batman and Superman. On the team are The Atom, The Flash, Wonder Woman, Hawk Girl, Green Lantern John Stewart and Martian Manhunter. They are at a computer looking for the legion of injustice. Martian Manhunter is sitting at the computer. Lords Martian Manhunter: â€œSomeone is running Lex Corp. and has met with the legion of injustice.â€ Lords Superman: â€œMercy Graves. She works for Lex Luthor. She killed Professor Anthony Ivo after she fired him.â€ 

At the Lex Corp building. There is Mercy Graves with AMAZO present. There is Gorilla Grodd, Sinestro, Cheetah, Star Sapphire, The Shade, Solomon Grundy, Firefly and Copperhead. Alternate Mercy: â€œYou all have special powers. You Copperhead can poison the Justice Lords. You Shade and Sinestro use your powers on them. President Luthor wants them dead. They are trying to stop him and rid all of the crime in the world.â€ Alternate Firefly: â€œI come from Batmanâ€™s home town. Iâ€™ll roast him.â€ Alternate Mercy: â€œGo then.â€  The Legion leaves the office. 

Scene 5

Outside of the Lex Corp building. There is the Legion of Injustice. The Justice Lords show up. Batman takes on Firefly. Lords Batman: â€œFirefly.â€ Alternate Firefly: â€œBatman.â€ Hawk Girl takes on Star Sapphire, The Flash takes on Gorilla Grodd, Martian Manhunter takes on Copperhead, Wonder Woman takes on Cheetah, Green Lantern takes on Sinestro and The Atom takes on Solomon Grundy. Alternate Solomon Grundy: â€œSolomon Grundy will crush The Atom.â€ Lords Atom: â€œCome and get me if you can.â€ The Atom jumps onto Solomon Grundy and shrinks himself. Solomon Grundy goes looking for The Atom. Alternate Solomon Grundy: â€œWhere did you go?â€  The Atom jumps atop of Solomon Grundyâ€™s head. The Atom grows himself back to his normal size. He kicks Solomon Grundy from behind his back. He knocks him down. Gorilla Grodd jumps at the Flash. Alternate Grodd: â€œIâ€™ll get you now Flash.â€ The Flash speeds avoid him. Gorilla Grodd bangs into a wall. Lords Flash: â€œYou are too slow for me.â€ Firefly shoots at Batman from his flame thrower from up in the air. Batman throws a batarang at the flame thrower. Batman jumps on Firefly. He rips off his rocket pack. Alternate Firefly: â€œNo fair Batman.â€ Batman ties up Gorilla Grodd, Solomon Grundy and Firefly with his devices from his bat belt. Alternate The Shade: â€œIâ€™ll darken you Superman.â€ The Shade shoots at Superman. Superman shoots The Shadeâ€™s cane with his heat vision. Alternate The Shade: â€œIâ€™ll get you now Superman.â€ The Shade runs up to Superman throwing a punch. Alternate The Shade: â€œI knew this wouldnâ€™t take any effect you.â€ Superman throws a punch back. Lords Superman: â€œRight back at you.â€ Green Lantern and Sinestro fight each other with their power rings. Copperhead: â€œIâ€™ll poison you now Martian Manhunter. Your kind will be extinct.â€ Copperhead jumps onto Martian Manhunter. Martian Manhunter makes a mace out of his hands. He clobbers Copperhead with it knocking him out. Cheetah jumps onto Wonder Woman. Alternate Cheetah: â€œYou Wonder Woman will be the first of The Amazons that I kill.â€ Wonder Woman throws a punch on Cheetah. Alternate Star Sapphire: â€œDie Justice Lords member.â€ Star Sapphire shoots pink beams at Hawk Girl. Hawk Girl blocks them with her sonic mace. Hawk Girl strikes Star Sapphire real hard. Green Lantern defeats Sinestro. Lords Green Lantern: â€œYou wonâ€™t kill any Green Lanterns now Sinestro.â€ Alternate Sinestro: â€œYouâ€™ll pay for this Green Lantern.â€ John Stewart holds the villains with his powers. Amazo shows up. Alternate Amazo: â€œDie Justice Lords!â€ Amazo speeds over to the heroes. Green Lantern and Amazo fight each other with their power rings. Amazo with the power ring knocks down the rest of the Justice Lords. Lords Flash: â€œIâ€™ll get him.â€ The Flash runs after Amazo. Lords Flash: â€œIâ€™ll race you Ivo android.â€ They race each other. Amazo shoots lasers out of his eyes. Amazo shoots down The Flash. The Flash dies. Lords Superman: â€œYouâ€™ll pay for killing The Flash Amazo.â€ Superman flies up to Amazo. Superman throws punches. Mercy Graves shows up with some kryptonite. Alternate Mercy: â€œI kill you next Superman.â€ Green Lantern gets back up. He gets the kryptonite out of Mercyâ€™s hand. Alternate Mercy: â€œHey! Youâ€™ll pay for this Green Lantern.â€ John Stewart uses the kryptonite on Amazo. Amazo is weakening. Amazo is falling to the ground. Lords Green Lantern: â€œDo it Hawk Girl.â€ Hawk Girl throws a sonic mace onto Amazo. Amazo blows up. Superman goes after Mercy Graves. Mercy pulls out a gun. She goes shooting at the Justice Lords. Wonder Woman blocks her gun fire with her bulletproof bracelets. Mercy runs out of bullets. Wonder Woman pulls out her magic lasso. She snares Mercy Graves with it. Green Lantern holds the other villains with his power ring. Lords Superman: â€œBatman, Wonder Woman and I will go to the Whitehouse and stop President Luthor. Chloe Sullivan is still working with the Daily Planet.â€ Alternate Mercy: â€œLuthor has guards there. You wonâ€™t be able to stop him there. He is our president.â€ Lords Superman: â€œWe are overthrowing the government.â€ All those villains are rounded up. 

Scene 6

At the Whitehouse some time later. There is Batman, Wonder Woman and Superman outside of the place. They go in. Lords Superman: â€œWe are overthrowing the government. Lex Luthor is responsible for the death of The Flash. Heâ€™ll pay for this. I was good friends with Lex Luthor. I killed his father. Pete Rossâ€™s father is the vice president. Lex Luthor just became president right when he go to the age to be president.â€ 

Inside the white house. Thereâ€™s Lex Luthorâ€™s thugs taking the job as secret service. They fire on Batman, Wonder Woman and Superman. Wonder Woman blocks their gun fire with her bulletproof bracelets. Batman throws punches on some of Luthorâ€™s thugs. One of them throws a grenade. Superman catches it with his hands. It explodes doing no damage. Lords Superman: â€œIâ€™ll go to get Luthor.â€ Others run up to Batman and Wonder Woman. They throw punches. 

Superman goes inside President Luthorâ€™s office. There is Lex Luthor at his desk. He has his lap top computer there. Lords Superman: â€œYou had to have all this to start a war?â€ President Luthor: â€œItâ€™s your fault. You couldâ€™ve crushed me at any time. You need me. You wouldnâ€™t be much of a hero without a villain. You are my most reliable accomplice.â€ Lords Superman: â€œI had to have it all because of the law. If this is where it leads too.â€ Superman with his heat vision shoots Lex Luthor killing him. His computer blows up. Later on Batman and Wonder Woman show up. Lords Wonder Woman: â€œGreat Hera.â€ Lords Batman: â€œIt had to be done.â€ 

Scene 7

Years Later in the Justice Lords Watchtower. There are several people working in there. There is Martian Manhunter, The Atom, Hawk Girl, Wonder Woman, Batman, Superman and Green Lantern John Stewart. They are wearing different clothing. Their clothes arenâ€™t the same as the Justice Leagueâ€™s clothes. Watchtower tech: â€œSector 7 all clear.â€ Watch tower tech 2: â€œSector 200 all clear.â€ Pan over to Hawk Girl and Green Lantern. Lords Green Lantern: â€œHe could be speeding by now.â€ Lords Hawk Girl: â€œI miss him too John.â€ Lords Green Lantern: â€œWe have destroyed Amazo for that.â€ 

In the real universe at Lex Corp in the day time. There is Professor Anthony Ivo there. He has a power disruptor. He has an injustice gang there. With Professor Ivo there is Whether Wizard, Metallo, Toy Man, Mr. Mxyzptlk, Giganta, Poison Ivy, The Riddler and The Ultra Humanite. There is also Amazo present. Professor Ivo: â€œI have gathered you all together to get rid of the Justice League. With Lex Luthor taken down by the Justice League I run this place now. Amazo here duplicates the powers of the Justice League.â€ Mr. Mxyzptlk: â€œI come from the 5th dimension. Iâ€™ll bring down Superman myself.â€ Ultra Humanite: â€œI have wanted world domination. I have a thing against the Justice League.â€ Riddler: â€œI got fired from my job. I blame it on Batman.â€  Professor Ivo: â€œ8 of the Justice League have are at the Hall of Justice. They head to the Hall of Justice. Find them there and kill them.â€ Whether Wizard: â€œIt could take a tornado to destroy the place.â€ Giganta: â€œIâ€™ll crush the league too.â€ Everyone except for Amazo and Professor Ivo leaves the Lex Corp building.

Scene 8

At the Hall of Justice in Metropolis at night time. There is Ray Palmer. With them is The Flash, Hawk Girl, Wonder Woman, Martian Manhunter, Batman and Superman the leader of the Justice League. Ray Palmer: â€œI am joining the league. My name will be The Atom. I have the power to shrink myself.â€ Superman: â€œWe could use someone like you Atom.â€ Thereâ€™s a computerâ€™s alarm going off. Martian Manhunter: â€œItâ€™s Professor Ivo. He has formed an injustice gang. He is taking over Lex Luthorâ€™s business after we put Luthor behind bars. I took down Jason Wudroe when the other Flash Jay Garrick dealt with Rose.â€ Ray Palmer transforms into The Atom. Ray Palmer: â€œIâ€™ll go deal with the injustice gang.â€ The Injustice gang shows up. 

Outside of the Hall of Justice. There is the Injustice gang that is lead by Professor Ivo. The Justice League shows up. Mxyzptlk goes after Superman. Mxyzptlk: â€œItâ€™s Superman.â€ Atom: â€œIâ€™ll deal with him Superman.â€ The Atom shrinks himself. The Atom and Mxyzptlk battle it out hand to hand. Martian Manhunter takes on Whether Wizard. Superman takes on Metallo. Batman takes on The Riddler. Wonder Woman takes on Giganta. Hawk Girl takes on Poison Ivy. Green Lantern John Stewart takes on The Ultra Humanite. The Flash takes on Toy Man. Metallo opens his chest with a chunk of kryptonite in it. Superman: â€œItâ€™s kryptonite.â€ Metallo: â€œYou made me like this Superman. You will pay for it.â€ Superman is affected by it. Riddler: â€œRiddle me this. Riddle me that. He swings the ball and with what?â€ Batman: â€œNo tricks Edward Nygma. I know itâ€™s you.â€ Riddler: â€œWrong answer. Itâ€™s a baseball to a bat as the batter.â€ The Riddler swings his cane at Batman. Batman throws a punch on The Riddler. Poison Ivy: â€œDie Hawk Girl.â€ Poison Ivy shoots her crossbow at Hawk Girl. Hawk Girl blocks it with her sonic mace. Hawk Girl throws her sonic mace onto Poison Ivy. Giganta grows herself. Giganta: â€œNow I will crush you Wonder Woman.â€ Wonder Woman goes up to Giganta. Wonder Woman: â€œIâ€™ll fight you from the air.â€ Wonder Woman throws punches onto Giganta. Wonder Woman: â€œCome on. Get smaller.â€ She knocks her down shrinking her down to size. Ultra Humanite has a gun. Ultra Humanite: â€œI will take over now Green Lantern. You have defeated Sinestro. You wonâ€™t defeat me.â€ He shoots at Green Lantern with it. Green Lantern blocks the shots fired with it. Green Lantern knocks the gun out of his hand with his power ring. Green Lantern: â€œCaught you now Humanite.â€  The Atom grows himself on top of Mxyzptlk. Toy Man winds an explosive toy. Toy Man: â€œYou will all die now.â€ The Flash throws it to Metallo blowing up the kryptonite. Superman gets back up. Superman and Metallo battle it out hand to hand. Superman defeats Metallo. The Toy Man pulls out his deadly device. Toy Man: â€œNow to vaporize all of you.â€ Flash: â€œIâ€™ll stop him.â€ The Flash speeds over to Toy Man and throws a punch onto him. Flash: â€œTag youâ€™re it.â€ Whether Wizard shoots lightning at Martian Manhunter. Whether Wizard: â€œDie Martian!â€ Martian Manhunter phases through it. Martian Manhunter goes flying after Whether Wizard sending out strong winds. Jonn Jonz throws a punch onto Whether Wizard knocking him out. Wonder Woman snares them all. The SCU now shows up. Superman: â€œHereâ€™s your criminals Lt. Turpin.â€ Turpin: â€œHave you found Professor Ivo yet?â€ Superman: â€œNo. He built an android that copies our powers. That android might be indestructible.â€ Turpin: â€œTake them away.â€ Dan Turpin and his officers take away the injustice gang. 

Scene 9

In the Justice Lords Universe. At Lois Laneâ€™s apartment. There is Superman eating soup with Lois Lane on a dinner date. Alternate Lois: â€œWhat is with you? Free speeches all but dead? Canâ€™t speak my mind!â€ Lords Superman: â€œLois. We have been over this before.â€ Alternate Lois: â€œI think that we should break up.â€ Superman is getting a call. Lords Superman: â€œYeah!â€ Lords Batman: â€œI need to see you and the others now.â€ Lords Superman: â€œI am leaving.â€ Alternate Lois: â€œDonâ€™t ever come back in my sight again.â€ Lords Superman gets up. He walks out the door. 

At the Batcave. Superman shows up with the rest of the Justice Lords team. There is a live showing of the Justice League going into Lex Corp after Professor Ivo. 

In the Batcave. There is Batman watching a video. He sees the Justice League going after Professor Ivo. The whole entire Justice Lords team is there. Lords Superman: â€œIs this some old video of us?â€ Lords Martian Manhunter: â€œWe never hunted down Professor Ivo heading off to Lex Corp.â€ Lords Batman: â€œYouâ€™re right. They are right now.â€ Lords Wonder Woman: â€œThey?â€ Lords Batman: â€œWeâ€™re looking at ourselves from another dimension live.â€ Lords Green Lantern: â€œTheir Flash is still alive.â€ Lords Wonder Woman: â€œSo is their Professor Ivo.â€ Lords Superman: â€œI bet that their Lex Luthor is still alive.â€ Lords Hawk Girl: â€œWe should go over and help them.â€ Lords Martian Manhunter: â€œTheir world is the mess that ourâ€™s used to be.â€ Lords Batman: â€œI have a portal transporter over here. They donâ€™tâ€™ call themselves the Justice Lords. They are called the Justice League.â€ Back in the real universe. Professor Ivo has the power disruptor. Ivo pulls out his hand gun. Professor Ivo: â€œI will stop you all with this power disruptor. One of those things that Lex Luthor never finished.â€ He fires on the Justice League. Green Lantern blocks the shots with his power ring. Atom: â€œIâ€™ll sneak up on him.â€ The Atom jumps onto the power disruptor. Superman: â€œFlash. You stop him.â€ The Flash speeds over to Professor Ivo. Professor Ivo makes the move to press the buttons on the power disruptor. The Flash throws a punch onto Anthony Ivo. The Atom grows himself standing on top of Professor Ivo. Professor Ivo: â€œYouâ€™ll pay for this Justice League.â€ Batman goes over to Professor Ivo. Batman puts the bat cuffs onto Professor Ivo. Professor Ivo is being dragged outside of the building. Batman: â€œHereâ€™s Professor Ivo.â€ Dan Turpin shows up with one of his officers. Batman removes his bat handcuffs. Turpin puts his own on Professor Ivo. They take him away. A portal opens. Itâ€™s the Justice Lords Martian Manhunter. The whole Justice League team stands there. Martian Manhunter: â€œWho are you?â€ Lords Martian Manhunter: â€œI am you. The dimensions are closing in on each other. Our Batman tracked to find help.â€ Superman: â€œLetâ€™s go then.â€  Lords Martian Manhunter leads the Justice League into the alternate universe. 

Scene 10

In an alternate universe in the bat cave. The Justice League is being brought into a thing that holds the league. Flash: â€œDonâ€™t you believe in doors or windows to get in and out of?â€ It zaps them all. Lords Martian Manhunter phases through the thing. Lords Martian Manhunter: â€œSorry.â€  Lords Batman sits at the computer. Lords Superman: â€œThey have to be there. We are going to clean up the mess in their world. Here there is no profanity. No smoking or drinking. We even ban chewing tobacco. We ban tattoos and body piercings. We are leaving here to make their world like ourâ€™s.â€ Lords Martian Manhunter, Wonder Woman, Hawk Girl, Green Lantern, The Atom and Superman all leave the place. 

Back to the real universe. There is Amazo. Amazo is terrorizing Metropolis. Snapper Carr with his news crew shows up. The SCU shows up too. Amazo shoots at the SCU. The SCU officers fire on him. Nothing happens. Snapper Carr: â€œThis is Snapper Carr outside Metropolis. The android built by Professor Ivo is terrorizing metropolis. The thing seems unstoppable. Where is the Justice League?â€ Amazo shoots lasers at The SCU officers. The Justice Lords now show up. The Lords Superman takes on Amazo. Lords Superman: â€œAmazo.â€ They fight each other hand to hand. They throw punches onto each other. Amazo: â€œYou know that I am invincible.â€ The Lords Atom shrinks himself. He jumps onto Amazo. Lords Atom: â€œI could go inside him and disable his programmings.â€ He does something with his programmings. Atom grows himself back to size. The Lords Atom and Amazo fight each other hand to hand. Lords Superman shoots Amazo with his heat vision. It fazes him. Lords Wonder Woman: â€œI think that your part worked.â€ Amazo throws a punch onto Lords Atom. Lords Hawk Girl throws her sonic mace. Lords Green Lantern shoots Amazo. Amazo blows up. Later on Lois Lane from the Daily Planet shows up. Chloe Sullivan shows up too. Lois Lane: â€œHe was blown up.â€ Lords Superman: â€œWhatâ€™s your point Lois?â€ Lois Lane: â€œItâ€™s so out of character. 1 of you went inside and did something.â€ Anchorman: â€œItâ€™s about time if you asked me.â€ Anchor Man 2: â€œWhatâ€™s with the new costumes?â€ Lords Superman: â€œWe just felt that it was time for a change.â€ The Justice Lords are on the News. 

In Strikerâ€™s Island. There are many of the prisons in front of the television with the News on. Lex Luthor is there too. Luthor: â€œItâ€™s not them.â€ 

Scene 11

In the Justice Lords Universe. There is the batcave. Lords Batman is walking by the entire Justice League captured. Batman: â€œOne question. Why did you do this?â€ Lords Batman: â€œBecause you and the others couldnâ€™t do what need to be done. We are more powerful than you. Anything you try and Iâ€™ll know by the motion sensors.â€ Lords Batman goes back over to his computer. The Flash tries with his speeds to get free. Flash: â€œI think that he likes me.â€ Batman: â€œI think that it had to do with what happened to the Flash here.â€ Flash: â€œYou mean I died in this world?â€ Lords Batman: â€œProfessor Ivoâ€™s android killed one of us.â€ The Flash fakes a heart attack. Lords Batman rushes over. Lords Batman: â€œFlash!â€ Lords Batman punches in the code. Lords Batman frees the Flash. The Flash throws punches onto the Lords Batman. Lords Batman is tied up by the Flash. The Flash goes over to free everyone else. Flash: â€œWhatâ€™s the code Batman?â€ Batman: â€œTry 91939.â€ Flash: â€œHow did you know?â€ Batman: â€œItâ€™s the ones that I use back at home.â€  He frees everyone. Superman: â€œI am ready to kick some serious butt.â€ The Justice League frees the Lords Batman. The Justice League Batman and the Justice Lords Batman fight each other. They throw punches onto each other. Lords Batman: â€œYou have to step into the sun light and take over like we did.â€ Batman: â€œYou must stop this. What you are doing is taking away freedom from other people.â€ Lords Batman: â€œI give up. Bring everyone else back here to me then.â€ The Lords Batman gives up. Flash: â€œWith your Flash gone the Justice Lords went rouge?â€ Lords Batman: â€œIt wasnâ€™t that simple.â€ Flash: â€œHey he was the conscious of the group which means I must be.â€ Green Lantern: â€œCome on. Weâ€™ve got a portal to save.â€ The Justice League goes back to their dimension. 

In Metropolis in the day time. There is the Justice League coming back in their portal. Batman: â€œTheyâ€™re much smarter and they are willing to kill.â€ Superman: â€œDoes this mean we have to be willing to kill too? I wonâ€™t kill them.â€ Batman: â€œWe have to come up with something.â€ Superman: â€œYouâ€™re the smart one here. You figure it out.â€ Batman: â€œWe could use help from Lex Luthor.â€ Superman: â€œLex Luthor informed me that Vigilante and Elongated Man defeated the Inter Gang. I was friends with Lex Luthor back in Smallville. His father is still alive. Itâ€™s a hard choice for me to make to recruit Lex Luthor. He testified against his father before I was Superman. Iâ€™ll use his help against the Justice Lords.â€ 

At Strikerâ€™s Island. There is Superman and the Atom at a reception desk with a man sitting there. Superman: â€œI am here to visit Lex Luthor. Our alternate selves are trying to take over the world. We need to spring Lex Luthor. I will get in contact with his parole board.â€ They are going to look for Lex Luthor. At Lex Luthorâ€™s cell. The Atom shrinks himself. Luthor: â€œWho are you?â€ Atom: â€œI am the Atom.â€ Superman: â€œWe need your help Lex. Alternate versions of us are trying to take over the world. We could use your help to stop them. Someone has the power disruptor and we could use it with your assistance. Youâ€™ll be a free man if you help us.â€ Luthor: â€œI will then.â€ He goes inside Lex Luthorâ€™s cell. The Atom grows himself back to normal size. The Atom shrinks himself along with Lex Luthor. Superman: â€œTo lure our alternate selves here we are to set a trap and fake your escape.â€ Martian Manhunter shows up. He goes in disguise as Lex Luthor. Everyone else but the Green Lantern and Hawk Girl show up. Green Lantern: â€œWe have the power disruptor for you Luthor.â€ Luthor: â€œThis is something that I didnâ€™t build but designed. Professor Ivo built it. He visited me in prison.â€ They set up the place to bring down the Justice Lords. Superman: â€œLuthor and I will come out of no where on them and make them powerless.â€ Superman and Lex Luthor disappear out of sight. 

At the watchtower. There is the Justice Lords there. Lords Martian Manhunter is at a computer. He gets a report that Lex Luthor has escaped from prison. Lords Martian Manhunter phases through the floors. He goes over to everyone else on the Justice Lords team. Lords Martian Manhunter: â€œItâ€™s Lex Luthor.â€ Lords Superman: â€œEscaped again?â€ Lords Martian Manhunter: â€œYes. This time he has taken hostages.â€ Lords Superman: â€œLetâ€™s go get him.â€ Lords Hawk Girl: â€œI think that itâ€™s a bad idea. We arenâ€™t ready here.â€ Lords Martian Manhunter: â€œLetâ€™s all go then. John?â€ Green Lantern: â€œIâ€™m with you.â€ They leave the watchtower. 

Scene 12

At Strikerâ€™s Island. There is The Justice Lords that show up. They find Lex Luthor who is really the Martian Manhunter in disguise. Lords Superman puts his hand on Martian Manhunter. Lords Superman: â€œAlright Lex Luthor. Where are the hostages?â€ Martian Manhunter: â€œThere wasnâ€™t any.â€ Martian Manhunter turns back into himself. The beams zap the entire Justice Lords team there. Martian Manhunter: â€œSorry.â€ Lords Hawk Girl absorbs the stun beam with her mace. Lords Hawk Girl takes on Hawk Girl. Green Lantern takes on Lords Green Lantern. Lords Hawk Girl strikes down Hawk Girl with her sonic mace. Green Lantern: â€œShayera!â€ The Flash takes on the Lords Superman. Wonder Woman takes on Lords Wonder Woman. Martian Manhunter takes on Lords Martian Manhunter. They transform into monsters and battle it out. The Flash throws rubbles at Lords Superman. Green Lantern and Lords Green Lantern make swords out of their powers. Lords Superman grabs The Flash. Heâ€™s about to throw a punch on him. Flash: â€œCanâ€™t do it. Iâ€™m the last conscious of your group.â€ Lords Superman: â€œThere are allot of things that I couldnâ€™t do. Maybe one more wonâ€™t hurt.â€ They battle it out. Lex Luthor shows up with Superman carrying the power disruptor. Superman: â€œHold it right there.â€ The 2 Atoms shrink down to size. The Lords Atom goes after Lex Luthor as he is seen by him. Lex Luthor with the power disruptor shoots Lords Atom. Lords Atom grows back to size. Lex Luthor next shoots Lords Wonder Woman as the 2 Wonder Womans battle it out. Lords Martian Manhunter now goes after Lex Luthor. Lex Luthor now shoots down Lords Martian Manhunter. Lords Hawk Girl with her mace now goes after Lex Luthor. Lex Luthor now shoots down Lords Hawk Girl who goes after him with her sonic mace. She falls to the ground. Lords Green Lantern is next shot down by Lex Luthor. Lords Superman now goes after Lex Luthor. Lords Superman is shot down with the power disruptor by Lex Luthor. The Justice League pick up the Justice Lords captured. Batman puts the bat cuffs on Lords Superman. Superman: â€œItâ€™s a power disruptor. We have taken your powers away.â€ Lords Superman: â€œAnything evil that Lex Luthor does is your fault.â€ Superman: â€œItâ€™s a high price but itâ€™s better than the alternative.â€ Lords Superman is taken away by the Justice League. Lex Luthor hands the power disruptor over to Superman. Luthor: â€œI have given up my ways of trying to kill you. Here you take it.â€ 

Scene 13 and end credits

Later on at the Metropolis Convention Center. There is Lex Luthor with a crowd. Lois Lane is present. Chloe Sullivan is also present. Also present is Clark Kent. Lex Luthor is giving a speech. Luthor: â€œI have used the power disruptor with Supermanâ€™s help. That was part of our agreement. I gave it to him. I am now into politics. I own Lex Corp and my father Lionel owns Luthor Corp. I am thinking about running for president. I was friends with Clark Kent back in Smallville. Pete Ross another friend to Clark Kent is whoâ€™s father is running for vice president with me. When I was friends with Clark Kent I killed crime boss Morgan Edge. I was split in 2. My evil self took over. Now I am back to my good self as Superman and the Justice League eliminated my evil self. Bruno Manhiem and Vincent Edge father of Morgan Edge was taken down by the Justice League from before the first meteor shower in Smallville. Vigilante in a gun fight killed Bruno Manhiem. The original Black Canary with Martian Manhunter and Blue Beatle along with Mister Terrific took down Vincent Edge. Boss Moxie was taken down by the current Blue Beatle and Mister Terrific and taken down by Vigilante and Black Canary.â€  Lois Lane: â€œWhereâ€™s Superman now? Running Lex Corp?â€ Clark: â€œI have got to go now Lois for the report.â€ Clark Kent disappears. 

Outside of the convention center is Snapper Carr on a News report. Snapper Carr: â€œThis is Snapper Carr reporting outside of the Metropolis Convention Center. Criminal mastermind Lex Luthor has given up his evil ways. He is now having thoughts onto running for US president. The Justice League from another universe called the Justice Lords has tried to take over and the Justice League has defeated them with the help of Lex Luthor. Here comes the Justice League now.â€ Superman shows up. The Atom, Batman, Wonder Woman, Hawk Girl, Martian Manhunter, The Green Lantern John Stewart and The Flash are now present there. Superman: â€œLex Luthor has given me the power disruptor and I will use it on super powered enemies.â€ Superman flies off into the sky. 

End 

*Justice League 6: The Savage Ruling*

Plot Summary: Superman, Martian Manhunter, Black Canary, Green Arrow, Green Lantern (John Stewart), The Flash and Wonder Woman are in the Justice League in this one. Superman, Wonder Woman and Green Lantern have fought on War World. Superman had defeated Mongul. Draaga has become the ruler of a free war world. They are coming home. Green Arrow, The Flash, Wonder Woman and Black Canary were with them. Batman is in the watch tower. Vandal Savage returns and tries to take over the world again. Vandal Savage with the help of Gorilla Grodd mind controls the law enforcement authorities and military people. Vandal Savage plans to outlaw tattoos and body piercings along with junk food such as candy, ice cream and gum. It is all punishable by death. It is a capital crime against Vandal Savage and his Tartarus organization and the New Age Nazis. Vandal Savage even plots to outlaw all tobacco products. The Justice League must stop him. Vandal Savage thinks that those criminals are reformed and that he thinks that he is making things right with his own laws by dictating other people's rights. Vandal Savage even outlaws tongue splitting. It's either hanging or firing squad for violating those new laws by Vandal Savage. Vandal Savage starts aging again with his limited immortality. Vandal Savage hires Dead Shot to kill The Justice League blaming this all on them that he is aging again. Lex Luthor now a reformed criminal master mind teams with the Justice League to defeat Vandal Savage and Tartarus with an army of New Age Nazis. Vandal Savage tries to brain wash young citizens on thinking that people with tattoos and body piercings are out of their minds that they are bad people as a bad influence to all this stupid stuff and Vandal Savage is doing this to dictate other people's rights. Batman is a bit under the influence of Vandal Savage and his Tartarus team. Dead Shot is being used to kill tattooists. Firefly burns the stuff banned by Savage. Red Panzer and Eclipso help capture the people who violate Vandal Savage's laws. General Vox and General Hardcastle lead Savage's soldiers. Siren leads the executions. Lex Luthor as a reformed criminal won't fall for Vandal Savage's tricks in committing acts of hate against people out of their minds. Thorn leads the hanging or firing squad. The Earth's mightiest heroes must defeat all those villains and prevent freedom from being taken away from others. 

Scene 1 Opening Credits

Beginning

Scene 2

At a casino in Gotham City at night time. There is the Royal Flush gang outside. In the Royal Flush Gang there is Ace a Hercules type. There is King. There is Queen with razor sharp blades on wrist gauntlets. There is Jack with a possessed laser eye implant. There is Ten with explosive spades. Ace: â€œWe get the money and go. Iâ€™ll deal with the security.â€ Ten: â€œIâ€™ll take Batman with my explosive spades if he butts in on us.â€ Ace: â€œIâ€™ll punch the slot machines and money should fall out.â€ They break into the casino. 

Inside the Gotham City Casino. Ace punches some slot machines. Ten is throwing explosive spades. Some casino security officers show up. Security Guard: â€œFreeze.â€ Security Guard 2: â€œDonâ€™t move. We are holding you for the police.â€ They pull out guns. The first guard aims his gun at the Royal Flush Gang. Ace punches that Casino Security guard. King and Jack put the money in bags. Ace: â€œLetâ€™s get out of here.â€ They leave the place. One of the employees goes to a telephone to call the police.

At the Gotham City Police Station. There is Commissioner Gordon at his desk. He gets a phone call. Commissioner Gordon: â€œThis is Commissioner Gordon of the Gotham City Police Department.â€ Casino Employee (OS): â€œThe Royal Flush gang robbed our casino. One of them punched my security officers and punched slot machines.â€ Commissioner Gordon: â€œIâ€™ll bring Batman here. Iâ€™ll have Batman deal with the Royal Flush Gang.â€ Gordon hangs up. Commissioner Gordon leaves his desk. He heads to the roof of the police station for a bat signal. 

On the roof of the police station. There is Commissioner Gordon with Harvey Bullock. Commissioner Gordon: â€œA casino was robbed by the Royal Flush Gang.â€ Bullock: â€œWe have taken down the Joker. Heâ€™s in prison now.â€ They set out the bat signal. 

At Wayne Enterprises. There is Bruce Wayne walking down the halls with General Hardcastle discussing matters. General Hardcastle: â€œMr. Wayne. Vandal Savage is now reformed. He wants you to work for him. He wants to bring fourth world peace. Vandal Savage has a thing against tattoos and body piercings and sugary foods. Even gum chewing.â€ Bruce: â€œVandal Savage is a Nazi war criminal who canâ€™t die simply. Vandal Savage has murdered several people. I donâ€™t promote fascism. The Justice League has taken down alternate versions of themselves called The Justice Lords. They tired to take over our world.â€ General Hardcastle: â€œLex Luthor is running for president. The Justice League members are criminals.â€ Bruce: â€œLex Luthor is a reformed criminal now. He has freed the world from fascism. I see something. I must go now.â€  Bruce Wayne sees the bat signal. Bruce Wayne leaves the place leaving General Hardcastle. 

Back to the roof of the Gotham City police station. Batman shows up. Commissioner Gordon is briefing Batman on the crime. Batman: â€œWhat has happened now?â€ Commissioner Gordon: â€œThe Royal Flush Gang has robbed one of our local casinos. Slot machines were smashed.â€ Batman: â€œI am right on it Commissioner Gordon.â€  Batman leaves the rooftop. 

Scene 3

Somewhere on the streets of Gotham City. There is Batman driving in the bat mobile. Jesse Quick and Johnny Quick are speeding by on the road. Batman stops his car. Batman goes to talk to the Quicks. Batman: â€œWho are you?â€ Johnny: â€œI am Johnny Quick and this is my sister Jesse.â€ Jesse: â€œI want to join with you Batman.â€ Batman: â€œHop in. I am dealing with the Royal Flush Gang. I am heading to their turf.â€  Jesse and Johnny Quick get into the bat mobile. They head to turf of the royal flush gang. 

At the turf of the Royal Flush gang outside. The Batmobile parks there. Batman with Jesse and Johnny Quick get out of the car. They enter the turf. 

Inside the turf of the royal flush gang. There is the entire gang counting the money. Jack: â€œWe are rich.â€ King: â€œBatman might be on us.â€ Queen: â€œI think that the Quick siblings are after us too.â€ Jesse Quick and Johnny Quick go speeding into the place. Ace: â€œItâ€™s the Quicks.â€ Jack shoots a laser out of his eye on them. Batman throws a batarang onto Jack. Batman next jump kicks Jack. King: â€œItâ€™s Batman.â€ Ten: â€œDie heroes.â€ Ten throws explosive spades at Johnny Quick. Johnny Quick speeds over to Ten. Johnny Quick throws a punch onto Ten knocking him out. King starts running. Batman throws something and ties it around Kingâ€™s feet. King is now tied up. Batman: â€œI got you now King.â€ Queen goes after Jesse Quick with wrist gauntlets. She jumps at her. Jesse Quick throws a speed punch knocking her out. Jesse: â€œYou arenâ€™t fast enough for me.â€ Ace goes after Batman and the Quicks. Ace: â€œIâ€™ll take you all out now.â€ Johnny: â€œBring it on Batman.â€ Ace throws a punch onto Batman. Batman throws a punch back onto Ace. Batman and Ace fight each other hand to hand. Batman throws a kick on Ace. Batman and Ace beat each other up. Johnny Quick speeds over to a table and grabs it. Johnny: â€œIâ€™ll help you Batman.â€ He throws it onto Ace. Batman defeats Ace. 

Later on outside. There is Commissioner Gordon and his officers. Commissioner Gordon: â€œWho are those 2 that helped you?â€ Batman: â€œThey are Jesse and Johnny Quick. They are brother and sister. They are part timers in the Justice League.â€ Batman is standing by Gordon as is Jesse and Johnny Quick. The Royal Flush gang is being carried out in handcuffs. Batman: â€œWe are going now. The Riddler and Poison Ivy was working for Professor Ivo in Metropolis. I have taken down the Riddler and Hawk Girl took down Poison Ivy.â€ Batman gets into the Bat mobile and leaves with Jesse and Johnny Quick. 

Scene 4

On War World 2 days later. There is Superman fighting Mongul. Wonder Woman, and Green Lantern John Stewart. A bunch of people of War World are watching the fighting going on. Mongul and Superman throw punches at each other. Mongul is defeating Superman. Mongul knocks Superman to the ground. Mongul: â€œYou shouldâ€™ve killed Dregga when you had the chance.â€ Superman: â€œI donâ€™t kill.â€ Mongul: â€œYou fought our champion. You must fight in battles to the death on my world.â€ Mongul pulls out his axe. Dregga steps in and fights. Dregga: â€œIâ€™ll stop you now Mongul.â€ The other Justice League members leave the site. 

Somewhere else in the arena. Thereâ€™s Mongulâ€™s henchmen.  The Justice League shows up on them. They pull out their guns. Wonder Woman: â€œThis fighting ends now.â€ Mongulâ€™s Henchman: â€œYou live the way of Mongul or you die.â€ Mongul Henchman 2: â€œLetâ€™s kill them.â€ They open fire. Wonder Woman blocks their blaster fire with her bulletproof bracelets. Green Lantern shoots them with his power ring. Wonder Woman throws punches onto Mongulâ€™s henchmen. Green Lantern makes a bowling ball from his power ring. He bowls over the rest of Mongulâ€™s Henchmen. Green Lantern: â€œI bowled a spare on them.â€ 

Back to Dregaa vs. Mongul. Dregga and Mongul are fighting each other with axes. Dregga strikes down Mongul. Dregga defeats Mongul in the battle. The other Justice League members show up. Wonder Woman: â€œThis fighting ends now.â€ Superman: â€œYou have defeated Mongul.â€ 

Later on. There is Superman with the crown. Also present with Dregga are Wonder Woman and Green Lantern. Dregga: â€œYou are the champion Superman. You earned this crown.â€ Superman: â€œYou can have it. I am going back to my planet. I am the last of the kryptonians.â€ He puts Mongulâ€™s crown on Dregga. The Justice League members on War World fly off into out space. Superman: â€œLex Luthor is running for president.â€ Wonder Woman: â€œThereâ€™s nothing to make us go bad as the Justice Lords did after Lex Luthor was president in their world.â€ Green Lantern: â€œI think that it had to do with what happened to The Flash there.â€ Superman: â€œThe Justice Lords destroyed Professor Ivoâ€™s android Amazo.â€ They head back to Earth. 

Scene 5

Somewhere in Metropolis at Vandal Savageâ€™s headquarters at night time. There is Vandal Savage. Also are his 2 generals Hardcastle and Vox. There are Vandal Savageâ€™s soldiers. General Hardcastle runs a rouge military operation. Vandal Savage and the 2 generals are seated somewhere. Savage: â€œLex Luthor is running for president of The United States. We must kill him. The Justice League helped Lex Luthor escape from prison. He is to be executed. The Justice League has become criminals.â€ General Vox: â€œI am now a general. I get to run your soldiers Savage.â€ General Hardcastle: â€œPeople are to remove their piercings and tattoos or I will hunt them down.â€ Savage: â€œYou have done well General Hardcastle. I will have cotton candy burned. I will free 2 criminals from their prisons to work for me.â€  Vandal Savage is aging once again. 

At the Hall of Justice the next day. At a table there is Superman, Wonder Woman, Batman, The Flash, Green Lantern, Black Canary, Green Arrow and Wildcat seated. Wildcat: â€œI have defeated Atomic Skull in Meta Brawl.â€ Black Canary: â€œI brought down the arena.â€ Green Arrow: â€œRoulette is in prison for hosting illegal tournament fighting. It was a legal no holds barred. It was outlawed recently. Roulette wouldnâ€™t give up metabrawl.â€ Superman: â€œThere was a black hawk team in World War 2 teamed with Sgt. Rock and Easy Company who fought against Vandal Savage.â€ Green Lantern: â€œI am a former marine myself. General Wells was my commanding officer then. Vandal Savage has come back. He has killed many people in all those years.â€ Super Girl: â€œLex Luthor kidnapped me. Superman came and rescued me. I wouldâ€™ve had to reveal to Jimmy Olsen that I was Super Girl. Superman and I are cousins.â€ Lex Luthor shows up with his black hawk team. There are many men and women on the team. Lex Luthor a reformed criminal meets with the Justice League team. Luthor: â€œI lead the new black hawk team. I free the world from fascism of the Justice Lords and now Iâ€™ll free the world of fascism of Vandal Savage. I heard that he is the last of the cavemen. I have 3 girls in my rebellion fighting to keep their freedom to chew bubble gum. They love blowing bubbles. One of them has a navel ring and a tattoo on her back. She wants freedom for that before Vandal Savage takes it away. Heâ€™s starting it now.â€ Male Black Hawk: â€œMy grand father was called Black Hawk in World War 2. He was fighting for freedom. He was an allied soldier to us.â€ 

Scene 6

At a rally in Metropolis Park. There is Vandal Savage standing there somewhere. A classic German march song called der konnigratzer marsch is playing the background. Thereâ€™s a mind control device there. Vandal Savage has standing by him and his 2 generals Hardcastle and Vox are Gorilla Grodd, Cheshire, Firefly, Eclipso, Chessire, Lady Vic, Siren and Red Panzer. Vandal Savageâ€™s soldiers are marching around the park. There are the police at the park. Lt. Daniel Turpin and his officers are there. Savage: â€œLadies and Gentlemen. We are here to bring fourth a new world order. I am reformed now. The Justice League are criminals in league with escaped convict Lex Luthor who is now running for president of the United States. I will take over with Lex Luthor dead.â€ Gorilla Grodd: â€œUnder Vandal Savageâ€™s enlightened leadership there will be no gum chewing allowed. No chewing gum or bubble gum allowed.â€ Eclipso: â€œI will destroy body piercings that are fireproof. We are now reformed criminals.â€ Firefly: â€œGrodd and I worked for Lex Luthor.â€ Red Panzer: â€œI am a reformed Neo Nazi. I was taken down by Dr. Fate. I am not the kind of person to rip off piercings.â€ Savage: â€œUnder my enlightened leadership tattoos and body piercings are punishable by death as they are banned. People who do that get placed under a firing squad. No pop music. No MTV and hip hop music allowed under my enlightened leadership. I ban gum chewing because it affects are morality statue. Bellybutton shirts are banned because they expose bellybuttons in public places that arenâ€™t swimming areas. This starts now. Lex Luthor is to be taken down along with his black hawk team. MTV is a bad influence on kids in their teens and pre teens and even twenties. Itâ€™s time for a new world order.â€  Some New Age Nazis bring fourth candies and piercings. Firefly burns them with his flame thrower. Eclispo uses his powers on that jewelry. Savage: â€œHereâ€™s what we do with these items I have outlawed. People with tattoos and body piercings are bad influences of people being out of their minds. Itâ€™s a disease there. Britney Spears has influence more bellybutton piercing as do other pop divas influenced nipple piercing and other types of body piercings. What do you we do to those people?â€ Savageâ€™s Soldiers: â€œWe take them down and have them arrested or executed on site.â€ Gorilla Grodd: â€œThis device of mine will help us take control of our people.â€ Savage: â€œLt. Turpin here of the Metropolis police department hunts down the criminals here.â€ Turpin: â€œI put Lex Luthor in prison. He has escaped with the help of the Justice League. Superman was allied with me. He has betrayed me.â€ Savage: â€œMy 2 generals will go with your soldiers and Lt. Turpin to a nearby tattoo parlor and raid the place. Street thugs go there for tattoos. A former sailor named Abel Tarrant is there too.â€ Vandal Savage and his Tartarus team are brainwashing Metropolis cops. 

At a tattoo parlor in Metropolis inside. There are gang bangers there getting tattoos and piercings put on them. There is also former sailor and gang leader Abel Tarrant. Also those men and women in the tattoo parlor are tattooed pierced everywhere on the body. One of the women there has a pierced navel. 

Outside of the tattoo parlor. There is Dan Turpin standing by General Hardcastle and his rouge military. General Vox: â€œIâ€™ll send out sound waves on the place knocking it down.â€ General Hardcastle: â€œYou will with me Lt. Turpin raid the place. Thereâ€™s a villain named Tattooed Man is Able Tarrant going in there and getting his tattoos.â€ Turpin: â€œAfter all those years guys get turned on by hot girls with pierced bellybuttons. I thought that it was disgusting. I wonâ€™t even let my kids get tattoos or piercings.â€ General Hardcastle: â€œThe tattoos and body piercings are a bad influence on other people. That is a plague in the world Vandal Savage will put an end to.â€ General Hardcastle: â€œLetâ€™s go Officer Turpin. Letâ€™s bring those thugs down like you have wanted to. We have studied you.â€ General Vox is there too to bring the place down. They have guns drawn. They burst in. 

Dan Turpin and General Hardcastle burst into the Tattoo parlor. Turpin: â€œThis is the metropolis police. You all under arrest for vandalism on Metropolis.â€ General Hardcastle: â€œWe are charging you all for tattoos and body piercings under Vandal Savageâ€™s leadership.â€ All those thugs there have drawn their guns. They open fire. Some of General Hardcastleâ€™s soldiers burst in. Tattooed Man: â€œYou donâ€™t know what I can do with my tattoos. I can shoot them at you.â€ Turpin: â€œGet down on the ground or I will kill you.â€ General Hardcastle: â€œWe are going to have you executed anyways.â€ Tattooed Man assembles a moon tattoos. He throws those soldiers who open fire on him. General Hardcastle and Dan Turpin get into a gun fight with the gangs. Tattooed Man shoots a snake tattoo at General Hardcastle. Dan Turpin kills some gang members. General Hardcastle shoots and kills Tattooed Man. The gang is slaughtered. Other soldiers burst in with guns drawn. General Hardcastle: â€œYou are outnumbered now. Come with us.â€ Vandal Savageâ€™s soldiers captured everyone else in the tattoo parlor. 

Back outside. Everyone else comes out of the tattoo parlor. General Hardcastle has those people tattoo or pierced captured. General Vox: â€œYou just have the employees now. Iâ€™ll do it.â€ General Vox sends out a sonic scream on the place. 

Scene 7

Later on at Vandal Savageâ€™s headquarters. There is General Hardcastle with his soldiers having tattoo parlor employees captured. Vandal Savage sees them. Savage: â€œYou 2 generals of mine have done well. Now go hunt down the Justice League. Iâ€™ll have Captain Peters go with some soldiers captured Lex Luthor. I will have Luthor placed under a firing squad. The Black Hawks are to be shot down. The Justice League is to be killed.â€ Vandal Savage has them placed under a firing squad. They are brought outside. 

Outside at Vandal Savageâ€™s headquarters. There are soldiers taking the prisoners. Vandal Savage and General Hardcastle are watching. They are being placed at their posts. Savage: â€œThose people here with tattoos and piercings have violated the start of my leadership. They are here to be placed under a firing squad. You know the drill General Hardcastle.â€ General Hardcastle: â€œHave them placed to their posts.â€ The soldiers have their guns drawn. General Hardcastle: â€œReady.â€ The soldiers ready their guns. The soldiers aim. General Hardcastle: â€œAim.â€ General Hardcastle: â€œFire.â€ They fire. All those tattoo parlor employees are killed. Vandal Savage has their dead bodies removed. Savage: â€œHave their dead bodies removed. You Captain Peters head to the Hall of Justice. Arrest the entire Black Hawk team and Lex Luthor. Have them placed under a firing squad. Kill the Justice League. They have committed capitol crimes against me.â€ Vandal Savageâ€™s soldier next leave to the Hall of Justice after Lex Luthor and the Justice League and the Black Hawk team. Thereâ€™s a captain named Fred Peters that goes with them. Vandal Savage is falling to the ground with his rapid aging. Savage: â€œI am aging again. I need the Justice League to keep myself alive. Get me Deadshot Gorilla Grodd. I am putting out a hit on the Justice League. Many super heroes have defeated me. I want them dead. I want The Flash dead.â€ 

Scene 8

At the Hall of Justice. Thereâ€™s Lex Luthor and the Black Hawks with the Justice League. The Justice League computer goes off. They get a report that Vandal Savage had a tattoo parlor raided. They a report that Vandal Savageâ€™s soldiers are coming for them. Luthor: â€œVandal Savage has had his soldiers raid a tattoo parlor. Heâ€™s taking mind control on people. Heâ€™s having people brainwashed too. He has also recruited on his Tartarus team Firefly and Gorilla Grodd who worked for me when you took me down.â€ They go outside. 

Outside of the Hall of Justice. There is Vandal Savageâ€™s soldiers with Captain Peters. Captain Peters: â€œThereâ€™s the Justice League. We take Lex Luthor dead or alive.â€ They all have guns drawn. Lex Luthor and the Black Hawk Team come out with the Justice League. Luthor: â€œGive up now. I am anti fascism now.â€ Captain Peters: â€œYou Luthor with your rebels will come with us.â€ The Black Hawks have their guns drawn. The Black Hawks and Hardcastle soldiers get into a gun fight. Captain Peters goes after Lex Luthor. Green Lantern with his power ring shoots Captain Peters. Captain Peters: â€œYou will pay for this.â€ The Black Hawk rebels shoot down Vandal Savageâ€™s soldiers who are run by General Hardcastle. Green Arrow pulls out his trick arrows. Green Arrow shoots a net arrow onto the rest of General Hardcastleâ€™s soldiers. Green Arrow: â€œThatâ€™s the rest of them.â€ Wildcat: â€œCome on and fight me you rouge soldier.â€ Captain Peters: â€œI will beat you to death.â€ Wildcat gets into a fight with Captain Peters. They fight with their hands. Wildcat jabs Captain Peters knocking him unconscious. Wildcat: â€œItâ€™s a TKO over a Savage soldier.â€ Superman: â€œTheir generals are Vox and Hardcastle.â€ Luthor: â€œWe will need to head on to Lex Corp. I am cleaning out my office as I am getting into politics.â€ 

Scene 9

Later on at night time at Vandal Savageâ€™s headquarters. There in his office. Sitting there on a chair is the hired gun named Deadshot. Vandal Savage is giving him a task. Savage: â€œI know about you.â€ Deadshot: â€œI was a member of the suicide squad. We were brought down by Dr. Fate, Aztek, Fire, Ice, Booster Gold, Blue Beatle and Star Man. They have taken down Amanda Wahler. They took down Professor Hamilton. They took down General Eling. They took down Tala. She has a tattoo. I will work for you as the Suicide Squad is disassembled now. The Justice League has taken down Dr. Hugo Strange. The Justice League has taken down the Cadmus project. Superman lobotomized Doomsday.â€ Savage: â€œThe Justice League made me go gray again. I want them dead. I fought with Shining Knight in 2 ears. I am immortal. I slept next to a meteorite while everyone else ran away scared. I havenâ€™t aged since then. I found out in all those years that I am immortal. I takes transplanted organs to keep me alive. Resurrection Man Mitch Shelley has fought with me. He was one of those that caused this. There are others in the league you kill first. I want them all dead.â€ Vandal Savage and Deadshot get up. They are walking around the place. Vandal Savage runs into General Hardcastle and Red Panzer. Savage: â€œGeneral Hardcastle. 3 girls who are former cheerleaders are rebels against me. They are at a park. I want you and your soldiers to bring them down. Have them put in jail. One of them has a tattoo on her back and a pieced bellybutton. Have her brought to me and executed. They wear bellybutton shirts. They are un acceptable under my enlightened leadership.â€ 

At the Lex Corp building the next day. There is Lex Luthor and the Justice League and the Black Hawks there heading to Lex Luthorâ€™s office. Luthor: â€œI have the power disruptor at this place. I am going for it.â€ Flash: â€œVandal Savage has been placed under a firing squad in Central City too. It didnâ€™t work. He has powers that make him immortal. He has killed many people in Central City. I was known as Kid Flash when Jay Garrick was the Flash.â€ There is the New Age Nazi team there. Superman: â€œItâ€™s those new age Nazis.â€ Batman: â€œWeâ€™ll deal with them.â€ Wildcat: â€œIâ€™ll fight them in another round.â€ Wonder Woman, Batman, Superman, The Flash, Green Lantern and Wildcat go to deal with them. Some of them run up to Wonder Woman. Wonder Woman throws punches on them. Black Canary does some kicks on them. Wildcat uses his boxing moves on some New Age Nazis. One of the new age Nazis pulls out a knife. Green Arrow shoots him with a stun arrow. Batman does a high kick on a new age Nazis that comes after him. Black Canary does a sonic scream on the rest of the new age Nazis. Green Lantern: â€œI served General Wells in the US Marines. 3 girls named Laura, Jenna and Christina are at the Metropolis Park. They are fighting for freedom to stay here.â€ Luthor: â€œI have those girls there. They love bubble gum. They love blowing bubbles. Jenna likes to wrap her gum around her finger. She blew a bubble and sucked it back into her mouth and then took stretches of her bubble gum. They all like regular flavor. Vandal Savage is trying to take away their freedom for the types of clothes that they like to wear and for chewing bubble gum. Christina blew a bubble up to her eyes and it popped all over her face. They decided to join my rebellion and us rebels on the black hawk team will place Vandal Savage under a firing squad.â€ The Superheroes split up hunting down Vandal Savageâ€™s soldiers. 

In Gorilla City, Africa. There is Solovar with his soldiers fighting hand to hand against Gorilla Groddâ€™s minions. They defeat Gorilla Groddâ€™s minions. They are captured by Solovar. Solovar: â€œYou all serving Grodd will sign a surrender. Gorilla Grodd is in league with Vandal Savage in Metropolis. They are taking freedom away from humans to do stupid things.â€ 

Scene 10

At the park outside. There are some girls there. They are all chewing pink bubble gum. Their names are Laura, Jenna and Christina. Christina is a white girl with long light red hair and a bellybutton shirt on. She has on ripped blue jeans. Laura is a Hispanic girl with long brown hair. Jenna has on a bellybutton shirt with long blonde hair and short jeans. She has a pierced navel and a tattoo on her back. She has a black hawk tattooed on her back just as she and those 2 other girls are members of the black hawk team. Those 3 sexy babes have black hawk arm bands on them. Laura: â€œLex Luthor was a criminal.â€ Jenna: â€œHe tried to kill Superman with kryptonite.â€ Christina: â€œI heard that Lex Luthor has helped the Justice League bring down the alternate and fascist versions of them.â€ Laura blows a medium round bubble and sucks it back into her mouth. Jenna blows a bubble that pops and lands on her chin. Christina blows a bubble up to her nose and Laura pops it with her finger. Jenna blows a bubble up to her nose and it explodes. Jenna: â€œWe are expecting Vandal Savageâ€™s soldiers to come here.â€ Christina: â€œJenna. Vandal Savage will have you killed if he cathes you with your bellybutton ring and tattoo on your back. You will be placed under a firing squad. Lex Luthor even says so himself.â€ Laura and Christina both blow bubbles at the same time just as General Hardcastle with his soldiers show up. General Hardcastle sees some young hot babes blowing bubbles. General Hardcastle sees a girl named Jenna with a tattoo and pierced bellybutton. General Hardcastle: â€œThis lovely blond has a tattoo and a pierced bellybutton. We are to bring her to Vandal Savage. They are also rebels in Lex Luthorâ€™s band.â€ They suspect that they are in the black hawk rebellion lead by Lex Luthor. General Hardcastle finds those girls. Green Lantern is flying by. General Hardcastle leaves the site leaving his soldiers to deal with them. Those 3 girls each blow bubbles. They take their gum out of their mouths and throw their bubbles at General Hardcastleâ€™s soldiers. Laura: â€œYou wonâ€™t have my friend Jenna killed. You could pop our bubbles all you want to.â€ General Hardcastle: â€œI will have you girls killed for throwing bubble gum out at us. We popped your bubbles.â€ They pull out guns. Green Lantern shields the 3 hot chicks. General Hardcastle: â€œI will report back to Vandal Savage. Kill the Green Lantern and bring us the blond chick for having a tattoo and piercing.â€ General Hardcastleâ€™s soldiers shoot the Green Lantern. The hot girls watches Green Lantern take on General Hardcastleâ€™s soldiers. He blocks their gun fire with his powers. Green Lantern makes a bulldozer out of his powers pushing those Hardcastle soldiers aside. The 3 girls pull out their hand guns. They aim them at Hardcastleâ€™s soldiers. Green Lantern: â€œYou must be the 3 rebel girls serving Lex Luthor. I wasnâ€™t the Green Lantern that took Luthor down.â€ Laura: â€œI voted for Lex Luthor as president. A friend of ourâ€™s isnâ€™t fighting with us. She has a pierced tongue and pierced nose and multiple earings. My ex-boyfriend has his nipple pierced. Vandal Savage will have them hunted down next.â€ Green Lantern: â€œI am John Stewart a former Marine Corp. General Wells had Vandal Savage placed under a firing squad. My ex-girlfriend Katma Tui trained me. Hal Jordon became Parallax and was killed. He was with the Green Lantern Corp. Then there was Guy Garner.â€ Jenna: â€œWeâ€™ll have our own firing squad on Vandal Savage.â€ 

Scene 11

Later on at the Hall of Justice. There are the 3 girls Laura, Jenna and Christina and the rest of the Black Hawk Rebellion with Lex Luthor their leader present. There is also Green Lantern, Black Canary, Wildcat, Green Arrow, Wonder Woman, Super Girl, Batman, The Flash and Superman. Luthor: â€œI will look for Vandal Savage and his villain team.â€ Green Lantern: â€œI easily found those girls. They threw their gum out at Hardcastleâ€™s soldiers. Hardcastle got away. Their bubbles popped.â€ Lex Luthor is at a computer. He goes looking for Vandal Savage. Lex Luthor on the computer finds Vandal Savage at his headquarters. Lex Luthor finds out that itâ€™s one of those buildings that he owns. Luthor: â€œItâ€™s one of the buildings that I owned that Vandal Savage has taken over.â€ Superman: â€œLetâ€™s go then.â€ 

Everyone gets out side of the Hall of Justice. Outside the police show up. Itâ€™s Daniel Turpin with SCU. They come out of their vehicles with guns drawn. They aim their guns at everyone. Turpin: â€œAll right. You are all under arrest. You Lex Luthor are coming with us.â€ Superman and Batman confront the cops. Batman: â€œSnap out of it. You are being brainwashed by Vandal Savage.â€ Superman: â€œYou know Lt. Turpin that Lex Luthor helped us bring down the fascist versions of us. He is on parole. He is reformed now. One of Lanaâ€™s sorority sisters who used to be a vampire wouldâ€™ve been killed by Vandal Savage for having her bellybutton pierced.â€ Batman: â€œI suggested that you lower your weapons.â€ Turpin: â€œWhy is that?â€ Superman: â€œBecause Vandal Savage is influencing you to hate people that are considered crazy. Vandal Savage recruited a Neo Nazi that others in the league have brought down.â€ Batman: â€œVandal Savage is a Nazi war criminal.â€ Flash: â€œI have faced him before. He is not reformed like you thought he was.â€ Batman: â€œI suggest that you lower your weapons.â€ Turpin: â€œLower them.â€  The cops put their guns down. Dan Turpin and his officers leave the place. Superman: â€œLetâ€™s go bring down Vandal Savage.â€ Green Lantern picks everyone up who doesnâ€™t fly with his power ring. They all go flying. Lex Luthor has the power disruptor ready for use. 

At Vandal Savageâ€™s headquarters inside. There is Vandal Savage with his team. Thereâ€™s General Hardcastle, General Vox, Gorilla Grodd, Chessire, Lady Vic, Siren, Red Panzor, Firefly and Eclipso. There is also Deadshot. Savage: â€œThose chicks have brought down the rest of my troops. Everyone except for Deadshot leaves my office. The Justice League is heading to here. I will bring back all those soldiers still alive. All law enforcement and military will bow to me. I will become more powerful. The Justice League will be out of business. Lex Luthor will be executed for speaking out against me. When we kill the Justice League we expose their secret identities to the world.â€ Vandal Savage and Deadshot stay in the office.

Scene 12

Outside of Vandal Savageâ€™s headquarters. The Justice League and Black Hawks lead by Lex Luthor show up. Luthor: â€œYou Superman and Black Canary use your powers and destroy Gorilla Groddâ€™s mind control device. We are going for Vandal Savage.â€ Flash: â€œVandal Savage never wants to give up power seeking. As he is going for power he murders people. Firing squads never worked on Vandal Savage.â€ Luthor: â€œI have the power disruptor. That will help get rid of him. We start hunting him down now.â€  Lex Luthor and his black hawk rebel team split up from the Justice League in search of Vandal Savage. The 3 hot girls Jenna, Christina and Laura draw their guns. The rebels go in search of Vandal Savage with guns drawn. Lex Luthor is carrying the power disruptor. All those villains appear. Gorilla Grodd: â€œFlash. We meet again. I bank rolled Cadmus.â€ Flash: â€œGive up Grodd. I just met Solovar. We will give you to him.â€ The Flash takes on Gorilla Grodd. Green Lantern takes on Eclipso. Batman takes on Firefly. Superman takes on General Hardcastle. Green Arrow takes on General Vox. Black Canary takes on Siren. Wildcat takes on Red Panzer. Wonder Woman takes on Lady Vic. Super Girl takes on Chessire. Batman takes on Firefly. Chessire is holding kryptonite on Super Girl. Chessire: â€œVandal Savage has hired me to end the Superman dynasty. Now you will die.â€ Super Girl throws a punch knocking the kryptonite out of Chessireâ€™s hand. Super Girl shoots the kryptonite with her heat vision. Super Girl: â€œI am a fighter. So I managed to get the kryptonite away from you.â€ Super Girl and Chessire battle it out hand to hand. Super Girl defeats Chessire. Super Girl: â€œVandal Savageâ€™s fascism ends now.â€ Lady Vic: â€œWonder Woman the Amazon. Youâ€™ll be the first of your race to die. Youâ€™ll die at my hands.â€ Lady Vic swings her knife at Wonder Woman. Wonder Woman blocks the knife blow with her metallic bracelets. Wonder Woman throws a punch onto Lady Vic. Wonder Woman: â€œAnd you wonâ€™t kill me and obliterate freedom of individuals.â€ Red Panzer shoots at Wildcat. Wildcat jumps out of the way. Red Panzer: â€œVandal Savage will want Roulette executed for having a tattoo. I know that you fought in Meta Brawl.â€ Red Panzer lays a kick on Wildcat. Wildcat fights Red Panzer hand to hand. Wildcat uppercuts Red Panzer knocking him out. Wildcat: â€œAnd we brought down Roulette and ended Meta Brawl.â€ Siren: â€œBlack Canary. My powers are greater than yourâ€™s. Vandal Savage will have the whole world. He is more powerful than Adolph Hitler himself.â€ Siren shoots her sounds at Black Canary. She misses. Black Canary: â€œMy turn now.â€ Black Canary shoots a sonic scream onto Siren. They are shooting sonic screams at each other. Black Canary defeats Siren. Black Canary: â€œI faced Vandal Savage before.â€ Firefly: â€œBatman. We meet again.â€ Firefly makes the move to shoot Batman with his flame thrower. Batman knocks the flame thrower out of Fireflyâ€™s hand. Firefly starts flying off. Batman throws another batarang onto Firefly. Batman jumps on Firefly. Batman ties up Firefly with a device from his utility belt. Batman: â€œI caught you again. You wonâ€™t burn junk food. You were into committing crimes like arson. I wonâ€™t let you into fascism of Vandal Savage.â€ Gorilla Grodd: â€œIâ€™ll get you now Flash.â€ Gorilla Grodd jumps onto the Flash. He misses. The Flash out runs them the leap by Grodd. Flash: â€œMissed me Grodd.â€ The Flash speeds over to some wires. He ties up Gorilla Grodd with them. Flash: â€œYou are a tied up Gorilla. I am shipping you back to Gorilla City.â€ Gorilla Grodd: â€œI will have Solovar killed.â€ General Vox sends out sound waves at Green Arrow and misses. Green Arrow shoots General Vox with a boxing glove arrow hitting him on the face. Green Arrow shoots another arrow shooting General Vox tying him up. Green Arrow smashes Voxâ€™s voice box. Green Arrow: â€œThat should shut him up.â€ General Hardcastle: â€œYou Superman committed crimes against us. For that you will die.â€ General Hardcastle is left standing. Superman goes after General Hardcastle. General Hardcastle is holding kryptonite in his hand. Eclipso: â€œWe meet again Green Lantern. This time I will kill you and give you to Vandal Savage. You have defeated the rouge soldiers commanded by General Hardcastle. Vandal Savage will control the military now. I will destroy body piercings with my powers.â€ Green Lantern: â€œAnd Iâ€™ll defeat you again Eclipso.â€ Green Lantern and Eclipso shoot their powers at each other. Green Lantern defeats Eclipso. General Hardcastle is holding his kryptonite on Superman. The other heroes go to help him. General Hardcastle: â€œYouâ€™ll die now Superman.â€ Green Arrow shoots a chunk of kryptonite out of General Hardcastleâ€™s hand. Superman gets back up. Super Girl: â€œYou can cousin shoot the kryptonite with your heat vision.â€ Superman shoots the kryptonite with his heat vision. Superman and General Hardcastle throw punches onto each other. General Hardcastle steps down. General Hardcastle: â€œI give up. Iâ€™ll retire.â€ Superman: â€œGood choice general.â€ 

Scene 13

Deadshot shows ups. He fires on the Justice League. Green Arrow shoots a stun arrow and Deadshot. He misses. Deadshot: â€œItâ€™s my turn now Green Arrow.â€ Deadshot fires on the league. Wonder Woman blocks the shots with her bulletproof bracelets. 

On the other side of the exterior of Vandal Savageâ€™s headquarters. There is Lex Luthor with the Black Hawk team. Vandal Savage is in a helicopter. His helicopter has guns on them. Savage: â€œIâ€™ll shot you all down. I am coming for you Lex Luthor. I am taking over the world.â€ The black hawk rebels along with Laura, Christina and Jenna fire on Vandal Savageâ€™s chopper. Luthor: â€œYou men with the machine guns aim for the propeller.â€ A few men have machine guns and shoot the propellers of Savageâ€™s chopper down. It crashes on the ground and explodes. Lex Luthor is readying the power disruptor. Vandal Savage goes flying out of the chopper severely wounded. 

Back to the Justice League vs. Deadshot. Deadshot fires a shot and Green Lantern blocks it with his powers. Superman: â€œDo it Flash. Super Girl and I will use our heat vision on Groddâ€™s mind control device.â€ The Flash speeds over to Deadshot. The Flash throws a punch onto Deadshot knocking him out. Flash: â€œTag youâ€™re it.â€ Green Lantern holds all those villains rounded up. Black Canary sends out a sonic scream on Groddâ€™s mind control device. Super Girl and Superman shoot Gorilla Groddâ€™s mind control device. It falls apart. Superman: â€œTurpin should be free from Vandal Savageâ€™s mind control now. Tartarus is disbanded now.â€ A car shows up. It parks. Itâ€™s Chloe Sullivan from the Daily Planet. Superman: â€œChloe.â€ Chloe: â€œClark. I mean Superman. Vandal Savage tried to control me. I am back with the Daily Planet.â€ Superman: â€œThis girl back in high school named Jesse who violated the dress code wouldâ€™ve been killed by Vandal Savage.â€ Chloe: â€œJesse had her bellybutton pierced. Lana had some tattoo on her back years ago and itâ€™s gone now. Jesse doesnâ€™t even have her bellybutton pierced anymore. Pete Rossâ€™s father will be vice president if Lex Luthor wins the election.â€ Superman: â€œLex Luthor is dealing with Vandal Savage.â€ 


Back to Lex Luthor and the Black Hawk rebellion vs. Vandal Savage. Vandal Savage is lying on the ground fatally wounded. Savage: â€œIâ€™ll get you all now.â€ Lex Luthor shoots Vandal Savage with the power disruptor just as Vandal Savage rejuvenates. The Black Hawks pick up Vandal Savage. Luthor: â€œYou Vandal Savage have been guilty of war crimes. You have been guilty of mass murder worse than me.â€ Savage: â€œYou tried to kill Superman.â€ Luthor: â€œYou couldâ€™ve given up your evil ways like I have and Iâ€™d spare your life. I am giving you a chance to live. You are a mortal again.â€ Savage: â€œIâ€™ll never give up. I will get my powers back and will dance on your graves. You wonâ€™t be president of the United States.â€ Luthor: â€œYou men there have Vandal Savage placed under a firing squad. You girls Laura, Jenna and Christina fire on Vandal Savage. You 3 freedom fighters got to be my executioners.â€ Vandal Savage draws his sword. Lex Luthor pulls out his own sword. Laura: â€œYou tried to have me killed for my tattoo and navel ring.â€ Savage: â€œAnd I still could if I managed to get away. The penalty for tattoos and piercings is death.â€ Luthor: â€œIâ€™ll face you Vandal Savage.â€ Savage: â€œI am mortal now. I will find some way to get my powers back and kill you.â€ Lex Luthor and Vandal Savage swing their swords at each other. They bang their swords into each otherâ€™s. Vandal Savage makes the move to slice Lex Luthor. Lex Luthor bangs his sword into Vandal Savageâ€™s sword. Lex Luthor stabs Vandal Savage in the chest. Vandal Savage falls dead. The Black Hawks pick up Vandal Savageâ€™s dead body. Lex Luthor goes over to the Justice League. Luthor: â€œI am regrouping with the Justice League. He has also murdered Mercy Graves and Kitty Koslowski and many other associates of mine.â€ 

Lex Luthor goes to the exterior of Vandal Savageâ€™s headquarters where the Justice League is at. Lex Luthor sees all those villains captured. All the rebels including Jenna, Laura and Christina show up. Luthor: â€œI gave Vandal Savage a chance to live and heâ€™ll die of old age. He tried to slip away. I had him killed.â€ Superman: â€œThey mightâ€™ve been committing hate crimes. General Hardcastle has retired.â€ Dan Turpin appears with the special crimes unit. They take away all those captured villains. Turpin: â€œWhat has happened to me? I ended up at the park. Now I am here.â€ Superman: â€œYou were under the influence of Vandal Savage and his Tartarus team. Vandal Savage brainwashed you into fascism thinking that we are criminals. Lex Luthor killed Vandal Savage defending himself.â€ Green Lantern: â€œI am taking Gorilla Grodd back to Gorilla City. I met Solovar when you guys have taken down Lex Luthor and Kyle Raynor was doing his part as Green Lantern. Kyle Raynor defeated Sinestro.â€ John Stewart leaves with Gorilla Grodd captured. Gorilla Grodd: â€œI will one day be back and replace Vandal Savage.â€ Dan Turpin goes over to Lex Luthor. Turpin: â€œDo you know who murdered those who worked for you that the Justice League and I have brought down?â€ Luthor: â€œIt was Vandal Savage. You couldnâ€™t find out because you were under his influence.â€ Turpin: â€œThere was a criminal gang lead by a villain called Tattooed Man. I was to bring him down.â€ General Hardcastle: â€œWe killed them because they tried to kill us. You went with us Lt. Turpin.â€ Turpin: â€œIf you General Hardcastle were ripping off piercings then I would arrest you.â€ Turpinâ€™s officers put the handcuffs on General Hardcastle as they come up to him. 

Scene 14 and End Credits

In the watch tower in outer space one week later. There is the Black Hawks and the 3 hot babes Jenna, Christina and Laura with the Superman and his Justice League members Batman, Wonder Woman, Green Arrow, Black Canary, Super Girl, Wildcat and Green Lantern. They are sitting at a table. Laura: â€œLex Luthor won the election for president of the United States.â€ Christina: â€œAnd we didnâ€™t lose our freedom.â€ Superman: â€œShortly after Lex Luthorâ€™s parole his associates that were accomplices to his crimes were released. They were also founded murdered. Vandal Savage did it.â€ Jenna: â€œLex Luthor gave Vandal Savage a chance to live and he refused it. So we killed him.â€ Superman: â€œLex Luthor lost his hair in some kind of accident. He blamed it on me. Heâ€™s going to have to stay away from kryptonite or he will die of a terminal blood poisoning.â€ Green Lantern: â€œGorilla Grodd has gotten life in prison without parole under Solovarâ€™s orders.â€ Flash: â€œVandal Savage could be against smoking. All of us were. Captain Cold could return and Iâ€™ll take him down again.â€ Superman: â€œLetâ€™s hope that Lex Luthor wonâ€™t go back to his old ways. He has saved the world from tyranny and oppression twice.â€ Green Lantern: â€œYou black hawks could enjoy your stay at the watch tower.â€ Laura: â€œThe 3 of us are friends with Kara. Thatâ€™s Clark Kentâ€™s cousin. I am free to have my bellybutton pierced.â€ Superman and Green Lantern leave the Justice League watchtower flying off into outer space. Superman: â€œThere is evil out there in the galaxy and John and we will stop it.â€ 

End

*Justice League 7: The New Gods*

Plot Summary: It shouldn't be shown but in Gotham City Bat Girl takes on Talia Al Guhl, Night Wing takes on Ubu, Robin takes on Ra's Al Guhl and The Creeper takes on Rupert Thorne and his gang. Also the Green Lantern team has defeated Despero again. Vandal Savage is dead. In the Justice League in this one are Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman, Martian Manhunter, Red Tornado, Zatana, and Metomorpho. Zaureil had also defeated Lord Hades. Aqua Man, Hawk Man, Hawk Girl, Wonder Woman with Lobo butting in took on the army of the dead. They took on Solomon Grundy and his former gang with many other corpses raised by Felix Faust. Felix Faust had defeated by Aqua Man. Batman had also gotten into battle. All along someone helped Solomon Grundy around when he was reborn. That is how he choked the life out of the gangsters who killed Cyrus Gold. Also Darkseid has created Bizzaro. The heroes also go up against Brainiac again. Lobo has also killed Grundy and his former gang. Zauriel in a sword fight killed Lord Hades and Lord Hades died. Lex Luthor is US president now. 

Scene 1 Opening Credits and introduction

Beginning

Scene 2

On Apokolips at night time. There is Darksied at his base. There is Amazing Grace and Virmin Vunderbarr with the female furies Malice, Stompa, Chessure, Mad Harriett, Lashina, Artemus, Golintha and Speed Queen. Darksied: â€œLetâ€™s review. Superman has taken me down. I send you Amazing Grace with Golintha, Mad Harriett, Stompa and Artemus to Metropolis to deal with Superman. Dan Turpin is a cop allied with Superman. Kill him and his officers if they get in the way.â€ Amazing Grace: â€œIt will be done Lord Darksied.â€ Virmin Vunderbarr will go with your niece Malice to Gotham City where Batman lives. Darksied: â€œYou Speed Queen with Chessure, Lashina and Malice will kill Batman if he gets in the way. Superman and the Justice League took down me. They took down Glorius Godfrey at the Daily Planet where Clark Kent works. He gets reports on us. Go now female furies.â€ There are portals for them. Darksied opens his portals. Amazing Grace goes with Golintha, Mad Harriett, Stompa and Artemus to Metropolis. Virmin Vunderbarr goes with the other female furies to Gotham City. 

In Gotham City at night time at Wayne Enterprises. Virmin Vudnerbarr shows up with his Female Fury team. Virmin Vunderbarr: â€œThis must be Bruce Wayneâ€™s place. I heard about the millionaire. Letâ€™s go there.â€ Malice: â€œYes Uncle Virmin.â€ They break into Bruce Wayneâ€™s building. They get into Wayne Enterprises. 

Scene 3

On the streets of Gotham City. Batman shows up in the batmobile. Riding with him are Mister Miracle and Big Barda. Something comes up on the computer. Batman: â€œI see a crime somewhere. Virmin Vunderrbarr and a female fury team broke into Wayne Enterprises.â€ Big Barda: â€œI was once trained as a female fury. Bernadeth leads the team.â€ Mister Miracle: â€œAnd Granny Goodness founded the Female Furies.â€ Big Barda: â€œThey serve Darksied.â€ Mister Miracle: â€œOne of the Female Furies is the niece of Virmin Vunderbarr.â€ Batman: â€œIâ€™ll notify Commissioner Gordon. We are going to Wayne Enterprises.â€ They go to Wayne Enterprises. Batman gets out of the car with Mister Miracle and Big Barda. Batman gets into the building. Batman, Mister Miracle and Big Barda find the Female Furies and Virmin Vunderbarr. Virmin Vunderbarr: â€œSpeed Queen. Do your thing.â€ Speed Queen: â€œOh yeah!â€ Speed Queen goes speeding by at Batman. Big Barda comes by. Big Barda pulls out her mega rod. She strikes Speed Queen with it. Lashina: â€œYou are one of those who defeated Darksied. Youâ€™re Batman. I will get you now.â€ Lashina dashes at Batman with her steel hands. Batman throws a stun beam from his utility belt knocking her out. Big Barda takes on Virmin Vunderbarr. Big Barda: â€œVirmin.â€ Virmin Vunderbarr: â€œWe finally meet face to face Big Barda. You betrayed us.â€ Big Barda: â€œI am engaged to Scott Free now. Batman has defeated Darksied before he could take him down again.â€ Batman takes on Chessure. Chessure: â€œI am controlled by Malice.â€ Mister Miracle takes on Malice Vunderbarr. Malice: â€œI gave Chessure her powers.â€ Chessure is disappearing into the shadows. Mister Miracle and Malice battle each other hand to hand. Itâ€™s a 3 on 3 hand to hand fights. Batman: â€œI have defeated you all now.â€ Virmin Vunderbarr: â€œYouâ€™ll pay for this Batman.â€ Malice: â€œYou will regret that you betrayed us and Darksied Barda.â€ Batman: â€œI am going to call for Commissioner Gordon.â€  Later on the police show up. Thereâ€™s Sgt. Harvey Bullock and Commissioner James Gordon. Gordonâ€™s officers are bringing out the female furies and Virmin Vunderbarr in handcuffs. Batman is near Commissioner Gordon and Sgt. Bullock. There is Mister Miracle and Big Barda standing by Batman. Commissioner Gordon: â€œBatgirl has taken out Talia. Nightwing has defeated Ubu. Robin has taken out Raâ€™s Al Guhl.â€ Bullock: â€œI teamed with The Creeper against Rupert Thorne and his criminal gang. I fought in a gun fight with Rupert Thorneâ€™s men. So has Commissioner Gordon. They tried to kill Commissioner Gordon. Commissioner Gordon was going to testify against Rupert Thorne.â€ Batman: â€œI am with the Justice League. I will hunt down Darksied again. I fought him before. Those women with that man who you officers arrested work for Darksied. Darksied in his vendetta against the Justice League bank rolled Cadmus. He tried to kill everyone at Cadmus. Cadmus was afraid that we were going to go bad as the Justice Lords did.â€ Commissioner Gordon: â€œRupert Thorne is now behind bars. I am now hunting down the Clock King. Robin is sent by me after The Clock King.â€ Batman leaves with Big Barda and Mister Miracle. 

Scene 4

In Metropolis. There are police cars outside. There is Dan Turpin in a squad car with one of his officers. Amazing Grace shows up with others on the female furies team. Turpin: â€œThey look like trouble.â€ Amazing Grace: â€œDo it Stompa.â€ Stompa stomps her foot on the police cars. The ground shakes. The police cars flip over. Stompa: â€œGot them.â€ Dan Turpin gets out of the car and pulls out his gun. He has it aimed at Amazing Grace and the female furies. Turpin: â€œThis is Lt. Dan Turpin of the Metropolis Police Department. You are under arrest for destruction of police property. Drop the weapons for I will open fire.â€ Tuprin shoots at the Artemus. Artemus shoots Dan Turpin with her bow and arrow. Other cops go after the female furies. Those cops shoot at Artemus and Golintha. Artemus: â€œI killed Lt. Turpin.â€ Golintha: â€œDie cops!â€ Amazing Grace: â€œNow we want Superman.â€ Golintha shoots spikes at the rest of the cops. She kills them. A news crew shows up. There is also Snapper Carr. Snapper Carr: â€œThis is Snapper Carr outside of Metropolis. It has been a short time that the women here killed our cops and their captain Dan Turpin.â€ 

At Lois Laneâ€™s apartment. There is Clark Kent with Lois Lane in the living room. The TV is on. They are watching the News. Lois Lane: â€œIt looks like we need Superman. I am going to spend my time with my kid.â€ Clark Kent: â€œI donâ€™t know who those women are but I am out of here and I am going to find out.â€ Clark Kent leaves the place. 

Back to the streets of Metropolis. Superman comes flying by. Snapper Carr sees Superman. Snapper Carr: â€œSuperman has just shown up.â€ Artemus: â€œDie Superman!â€ Artemus shoots an arrow at Superman. Superman goes after Artemus. Amazing Grace: â€œLetâ€™s get kryptonite. Thatâ€™s Supermanâ€™s weakness. Kill him.â€ Lashina shoots spikes at Superman. Superman bangs Artemus and Lashina into each other. Superman finds Dan Turpin and some of his officers dead. Superman: â€œWho ever you are you are not going to kill any more cops.â€ Stompa: â€œWe are the Female Furies serving Darksied. He is now out of prison.â€ Amazing Grace: â€œI am Amazing Grace an agent to Darksied.â€ Stompa stomps at Superman. Superman flies towards Stompa. Superman and Stompa battle it out hand to hand. Superman defeats Stompa. Superman now goes after Amazing Grace. The Special Crimes Unit shows up with Jamie Sawyer the daughter of Maggie Sawyer Sawyer. Jamie Sawyer: â€œYou women are under arrest for murder.â€ Superman grabs Amazing Grace. Superman gives Amazing Grace to Jamie Sawyer. Superman: â€œHereâ€™s your criminal.â€ Jamie Sawyer: â€œThank you Superman. Iâ€™ll take over the special crimes unit. My mother is Maggie Sawyer a recently retired police detective.â€ Superman: â€œShe calls herself Amazing Grace. Those other women who killed Dan Turpin and his officers are called Female Furies. They say that they are agents of Darksied. I took down Darksied before.â€  They put handcuffs on her. Later on the SCU officers take away Amazing Grace and the female furies in handcuffs. Amazing Grace: â€œYouâ€™ll pay for this Superman. Darksied will come and soon spring us.â€ They are loaded into police squad cars. Superman goes over to Snapper Carr. Snapper Carr gives the mike to Superman on the News. Snapper Carr: â€œWho were those women?â€ Superman: â€œThey are called Female Furies. One of those women is Amazing Grace the agent to Darksied of Apokolips. I took down Darksied once before. Conduit was in league with Darksied. I took him down too.â€ Superman flies off. Snapper Carr: â€œAnd there you have it.â€ 
Scene 5

At Simon Staggâ€™s headquarters outside in New York. There is Green Lantern John Stewart and Rex Mason who has become Metamorpho. Metamorpho: â€œI am engaged to Simon Staggâ€™s daughter Sapphire.â€ Green Lantern: â€œWeâ€™ll take them all out. Iâ€™ll help you capture Simon Stagg. He was doing illegal experiments.â€  They enter the building. Inside the building there is Chemo. Chemo attacks. Chemo: â€œItâ€™s the Green Lantern. Itâ€™s his fault Metamorpho on what you have become.â€ Metamorpho: â€œNo Chemo. Simon Stagg did something to me.â€  Chemo shoots acid. Green Lantern blocks it with his power ring. Green Lantern shoots Chemo with his power ring. Simon Staggâ€™s thugs show up with guns drawn. They open fire on Metamorpho and Green Lantern. Green Lantern blocks the gun fire with his powers. Metamorpho makes a hammer out of his hands. He strikes Simon Staggâ€™s thugs with them. Green Lantern shoots down the rest of them with his power ring. Metamorpho: â€œNo to get Simon Stagg.â€ They go after Simon Stagg. 

In Simon Staggâ€™s office. There is Simon Stagg at his desk. Green Lantern and Metamorpho show up. Stagg: â€œItâ€™s Green Lantern that turned you into this.â€ Metamorpho: â€œIt was you. You are going to pay for this.â€  Metamorpho shoots fireballs at Simon Stagg. Green Lantern with his powers captures Simon Stagg. 

Later on outside. There are police cars parked there. There is Detective John Jones and other officers. John Stewart the Green Lantern approaches John Jones. Green Lantern: â€œI caught him.â€ John Jones: â€œMy police department has caught Simon Stagg on illegal experiments. He is doing his time for it. Iâ€™ll need to talk with you personally in an alley Green Lantern.â€ Green Lantern: â€œI defeated Chemo.â€ Simon Stagg and his thugs with Chemo are being brought out in handcuffs. John Jones and John Stewart go to a nearby alley. Sapphire Stagg shows up. Sapphrie: â€œRex.â€ Metamorpho: â€œSapphire.â€ She approaches Metamorpho. 

In the alley. John Jones walks with Green Lantern. They are talking. John Jones: â€œDarksied has returned. He had female fury teams. Batman and Superman took them down with 2 of his agents named Amazing Grace and Virmin Vunderbarr. One of the female furies is the niece of Virmin Vunderbarr. Amazing Grace is being charged with the murder of Metropolis cops and one of them was Dan Turpin who was friends with Superman. He arrested Lex Luthor and his injustice gang when you and I were dealing with the Imperium and the forces of the Imperium. I, you, Fire, Ice, Shining Knight and Vigilante fought them.â€ Green Lantern: â€œAre you coming with us?â€ John Jones: â€œI will become Martian Manhunter.â€ 

Scene 6

At the Daily Planet the next day. There is Clark Kent at his desk. Perry White approaches him. Perry: â€œDan Turpin was killed by a woman whoâ€™s an agent of Darksied.â€ Clark Kent: â€œI know who Darksied is. Superman took him down along with Conduit. He was Kenny Braverman. Superman took down Conduit.â€ Perry: â€œI am having you and Lois Lane do a report on the female furies. Another one of Darksiedâ€™s agents got taken down by Superman here when Darksied invaded Earth. Chloe Sullivan has covered the Vandal Savage report.â€ Clark Kent gets up. He goes over to Lois Lane. Perry: â€œMiss Lane. You and Clark Kent are doing a report on Superman vs. the Female Furies and an agent to Darksied.â€ Lois Lane: â€œYes Mr. White.â€ 

At the Batcave. There is Batman at his computer. Batmanâ€™s view phone rings. Itâ€™s Orion on. Batman is talking with Orion. Orion (VO): â€œBatman. I am Orion. I know that you took down Virmin Vunderbarr and a female fury team. My father is Darksied. I summoned you to come to the Hall of Justice. You, Wonder Woman, Superman, Green Lantern John Stewart, Red Tornado, Huntress, Zatana and Jâ€™onn Jonz. I will be with Highfather and Lightray.â€ Batman: â€œI fought with Darksiedâ€™s before.â€ Orion (VO): â€œI know. Darksied just recently got out of his prison. Those who you with Mister Miracle and Big Barda took down at Wayne Enterprises are to be transported to Apokolips prison. So are those women taken down by Superman.â€ Batman: â€œIâ€™ll be there.â€

At Hall of Justice. There is Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman, Green Lantern, Martian Manhunter, Red Tornado, The Huntress and Zatana. Superman: â€œThe service for Dan Turpin is coming. I will attend.â€ Wonder Woman: â€œI just defeated Lord Hades and his army with the help of Aqua Man, Star Man, Dead Man, Zauriel, The Spectre and Hourman. Blue Beatle and Jesse and Johnny Quick defeated Felix Faust.â€ Zatana: â€œMy father Zatara dealt with Lord Havok who is Maxwell Lord. Cadmus and the Squad had killed Morgan Edge and his henchmen too. I understand that they are out of business.â€ Martian Manhunter: â€œThe Wonder Twins Zan and Jayna are with Flash, Green Lantern Kyle Raynor, Apache Chief, Samuri, Black Vulcan, Hawk and Dove on Earth 2. They were summoned by Alexander Luthor. Heâ€™s Lex Luthor there. Heâ€™s a business man leading a rebellion against the Crime Syndicate of Amerika. The leader is Ultra Man. Heâ€™s the evil version of you Superman. Thereâ€™s Owl Man the evil version of Batman. Thereâ€™s Super Woman whoâ€™s the evil version of Wonder Woman whose real name is Lois Lane. Thereâ€™s Power Ring whoâ€™s the evil version of Green Lantern. Thereâ€™s Johnny Quick whoâ€™s the evil version of The Flash. Vixen is there too. They are dealing with them teaming with Alexander Luthor. The world is taken over by crime and corruption. I know about this because I am psychic.â€ Wonder Woman: â€œZauriel struck down Lord Hades. We killed Solomon Grundy and his gang who was resurrected. Black Canaryâ€™s mother who is the original Black Canary fought with this witch and the original vigilante Gregory Sanders fought that witch too. Vigilante shot down this evil head.â€  Orion, Lightray and Highfather show up. Orion: â€œWe are the gods of Apokolips. We are joining you in the fight against Darksied.â€ 

Scene 7

On Apokolips. There is Darksied at his base. There is with Darksied Granny Goodness. There is the Female Furies leader Bernadeth. Also with them is Bloody Mary of the Female Furies. There is also Kanto, Steppenwolf, Desaad and Kalibak. Darksied: â€œBatman and Superman have taken down Virmin Vunderbarr and the female furies. Superman has also taken down Amazing Grace. I have a clone of Superman to replace him. Heâ€™s called Bizarro. Also Brainiac worked for Lex Luthor. Lex Luthor is out of prison and is the new president of the United States. We also have Doomsday who came from the pre historic Krypton.â€ Bernadeth: â€œIâ€™ll spring my furies who have been arrested.â€ Granny Goodness: â€œAlso I was betrayed by Barda. She fought Virmin and defeated him.â€ Darksied: â€œYou 3 come on out.â€ Bizarro the imperfect duplicate of Superman shows up with Brainiac and Doomsday. Darksied: â€œYou Doomsday are invincible to nuclear explosions. You hate Superman.â€ Doomsday: â€œI will kill Superman.â€ Bizarro: â€œYou have gotten Supermanâ€™s DNA to create me. The Justice League has taken down Giganta.â€ Darksied: â€œYou will Doomsday destroy the Justice League. Go now.â€ Doomsday leaves Apokolips for Earth. 

In Metropolis a few days later at a grave site. There is a memorial service for Captain Dan Turpin and his officers killed by the Female Furies. Many people are attending. There is Lois Lane, Perry White, Richard White, Lois Lane and Richard Whiteâ€™s son and Chloe Sullivan. Jimmy Olsen and Superman there. Many cops are attending too. Also present is Maggie Sawyer the leader of the SCU. Also there is Jamie Sawyer a 5 year cop present whoâ€™s taking her motherâ€™s place. There is also Maggie Sawyerâ€™s husband Grant. Many men and women with children are attending the service. There are also priests and ministers preaching the service. Minister: â€œDan Turpin has taken down Lex Luthor when he had villains working for him. Superman was a good friend to Dan Turpin. Superman please come up and speak.â€ There is Dan Turpin and all those officers killed by the Female Furies in the caskets all closed. Superman gets up and speaks. Superman: â€œDan Turpin became a captain when the Justice League was formed. I have become good friends with him since then. Some of those officers there arrested an agent to Darksied who attacked the Daily Planet before I took down Darksied before. Dan Turpin knew from me that Lex Luthor was on parole when alternate versions of the Justice League called the Justice Lords. Dan Turpin arrested Professor Ivo who took Lex Luthorâ€™s place in running the business and injustice gang with new members. Dan Turpin here was one time attacked by the injustice gang. He thought that the fascist version of me was me. Lex Luthor was brought out to help us bring down the Justice Lords. Dan Turpin has gotten leadership of the SCU when Lex Luthor formed his injustice gang. We will miss Tuprin and those who arrested those villains that I brought down.â€ There is the American flag there. Many people are holding the caskets. 

Scene 8

Somewhere in Metropolis. Doomsday shows up in his rocket. Many people come outside to see what is going on. Doomsday is terrorizing the city of Metropolis. Police cars show up. The cops get out with guns drawn. Jamie Sawyer comes out too with her gun drawn. Jamie Sawyer: â€œThere will be no more of your destruction. You are under arrest.â€  Doomsday comes after the cops and Maggie Sawyer. Jamie Sawyer and her officers fire on Doomsday. Doomsday jumps on police cars. There is the special crimes unit. Snapper Carr shows up with his news crew. Snapper Carr: â€œThis is Snapper Carr reporting outside of metropolis. Another invader has attacked the city. So far the police couldnâ€™t stop it.â€ There are other cops with bazookas. They fire on Doomsday. Nothing happens. Superman, Wonder Woman, Green Lantern, Martian Manhunter and Red Tornado show up. Snapper Carr: â€œHere comes the Justice League.â€ Doomsday goes after Superman. Green Lantern with his powers shoots Doomsday. Nothing happens. Superman: â€œThatâ€™s Doomsday. He must be in league with Darksied.â€ Wonder Woman pulls out her magic lasso. She throws it onto Doomsday. Wonder Woman tries to reel in Doomsday. Doomsday uppercuts Wonder Woman. Red Tornado: â€œI stop him now.â€ Red Tornado sends a tornado onto Doomsday. Nothing happens. Martian Manhunter throws punches onto Doomsday. Doomsday grabs Martian Manhunter. He throws him to the ground. Superman now throws some punches onto Doomsday. Doomsday: â€œIâ€™ll kill you Superman.â€ Doomsday throws a punch back onto Superman. Doomsday grabs onto Superman. Doomsday: â€œI am invincible to everything. My skin could with stand a nuclear explosion.â€ Superman shoots lasers out of his eyes. He melts his brain. Doomsday falls to the ground. Later on the SCU officers take Doomsday away. They put handcuffs onto him. Superman: â€œI will have him sent to the phantom zone.â€ Jamie Sawyer approaches Superman. Superman: â€œIt was a dictator named Darksied who is responsible for the death of Dan Turpin. Those women are from another planet.â€ Jamie Sawyer: â€œI need to charge them with the murder of other officers including Lt. Turpin.â€ 

Scene 9

On Apokolips at Darksiedâ€™s headquarters the next day. There is Darksied with his soldiers. Darksied: â€œSuperman has sent Doomsday to the phantom zone. Letâ€™s go attack the Hall Of Justice. My son Orion wants to take my place. I have his soldiers in my grasp. I bank rolled Cadmus to get rid of the Justice League. Task Force X was defeated when Lex Luthor was sworn in as president.â€ They get into a portal to head to the Hall of Justice on Earth.

At the Hall of Justice.There is Orion with Highfather and Lightray. Also there present are Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman, Martian Manhunter, Zatana, Huntress, Green Lantern and Red Tornado. Lightray: â€œOur soldiers are taken prisoner in Darksiedâ€™s palace.â€ Highfather: â€œWe need some of you to help us free them.â€ Orion: â€œDarksied and all of his minions are to be brought to justice.â€ Superman: â€œ2 of Darksiedâ€™s agents and the female furies are to be charged with breaking and entering on Earth. Also the murder of Dan Turpin and his officers.â€ They are at a computer. Orion is showing the Justice League Darksied and his minions. There are pictures shown of Darksied, Virmin Vunderbarr, Granny Goodness, Glorious Godfrey, Amazing Grace, Kanto, Steppenwolf, Dessad and Kalibak. Orion: â€œSteppenwolf runs Darksiedâ€™s army. They had a failed plan when Virmin Vunderbarr and his niece Malice and other female furies were brought down by Batman, Barda and Mister Miracle.â€ Batman: â€œI am Bruce Wayne. You can know my real name if you are in the Justice League.â€ Orion: â€œI will take on Darksied himself. Heâ€™s my father.â€ Superman: â€œI have taken down Glorious Godfrey at the Daily Planet. Clark Kent and Lois Lane get reports on me. I am Clark Kent. My real father was Jor El. My real mother was Lara El. General Zod was responsible for the destruction of Krypton. General Zod and Ursa are dead. So are the others who served Zod. We killed them.â€ 

Outside the Hall of Justice. There is a portal that opens. There comes Darksied and his soldiers. They set out an attack. Darksied: â€œKill them. Kill my son Orion.â€ 

Back inside. The computer goes off giving off a report. Highfather: â€œDarksied and his soldiers are outside. Letâ€™s get them all.â€ The Justice League comes out. Darksiedâ€™s soldiers have guns. Darksied: â€œOpen fire. Kill them all.â€ They open fire. Green Lantern blocks them with his powers. Orion shoots projectiles back at Darksiedâ€™s soldiers. Huntress pulls out her battle staff. Huntress strikes them with her battle staff. Zatana shoots magic projectiles at Darksiedâ€™s soldiers. Batman throws a punch onto one of Darksiedâ€™s soldiers. Red Tornado sends a tornado onto some of Darksiedâ€™s soldiers. Highfather strikes some of Darksiedâ€™s soldiers with his battle staff. Lightray throws punches onto some of Darksiedâ€™s soldiers. Green Lantern shoots some of them down with his power ring. All of Darksiedâ€™s soldiers are captured by Green Lantern under his power ring. Orion: â€œI am taking you down now father.â€ Darksied: â€œJoin me Orion and then we will be a family again.â€ Orion: â€œI will never join you. I will stop you.â€ Darksied opens a portal. The Justice League goes after Darksied. Darksied flees through the portal. Orion: â€œLetâ€™s get my father.â€ The Justice League goes through the portal. 

Scene 10

On Apokolips somewhere. A portal opens. The Justice League ends up there. Lightray: â€œDarksied can do that. He sent us to here while he went to the palace.â€ 

At Darksiedâ€™s palace. Darksied comes back in. Darksied: â€œYour soldiers are defeated on Earth Steppenwolf. The Special Crimes Unit mustâ€™ve taken them away. Give the command General Steppenwolf.â€ There is Mantis, Kanto, Granny Goodness, Bernadeth, Bloody Mary, Steppenwolf, Dessad and Kalibak. There are the rest of Darksiedâ€™s soldiers. Steppenwolf: â€œYou soldiers go hunt down the Justice League now.â€ Darksiedâ€™s soldiers leave the place. 

Somewhere else on Apokolips. There is the Justice League hunting down Darksied. Orion: â€œWe are getting closer to my fatherâ€™s palace.â€ 

Scene 11

Darksiedâ€™s soldiers see the Justice League. They pull out guns. They fire on the Justice League. Orion: â€œThatâ€™s the rest of you. We are coming after Steppenwolf your commander.â€ Green Lantern: â€œIâ€™ll deal with them. I was a soldier on Earth.â€ Green Lantern blocks their gun fire with his power ring. Superman goes flying over with Lightray. Superman double punches 2 of Darksiedâ€™s soldiers. Green Lantern makes a bulldozer out of his powers. He knocks down some of Darksiedâ€™s soldiers. Orion shoots down some soldiers. Batman throws his bat ropes tying up some soldiers. Martian Manhunter turns into a monster. He bangs some of Darksiedâ€™s soldiers into each other. Red Tornado sends a tornado at the rest of Darksiedâ€™s soldiers. They head off to Darksiedâ€™s palace. Orion: â€œWe are getting closer to my father.â€ 

Scene 12

Back at Darksiedâ€™s palace. There is Darksied on his throne. Darksied: â€œI can see the Justice League coming to us. Letâ€™s get them. Letâ€™s go now.â€ He goes with his minions outside. 

At Darksiedâ€™s palace outside. There is the Justice League. Darksiedâ€™s minions approach the Justice League along with Darksied himself. Darksied: â€œHereâ€™s your imperfect clone of yourself Superman.â€ Bizzaro is introduced to Superman. Superman: â€œIâ€™ll take out my clone.â€ Superman takes on his imperfect replicant. Darksied: â€œYouâ€™re mine Orion. The rest of you take out the Justice League.â€ Wonder Woman takes on Granny Goodness. Zatana takes on Bernadeth. Huntress takes on Bloody Mary. Martian Manhunter takes on Mantis. High Father takes on Kanto. Batman takes on Kalibak. Red Tornado takes on Brainiac. Green Lantern takes on Dessad. Lightray takes on Steppenwolf. Highfather takes on Kanto. Orion takes on Darksied. Orion and Darksied battle it out hand to hand. 

Mantis: â€œNow to kill you Martian Manhunter. I know that you are the last of your kind. Iâ€™ll kill you with a simple punch.â€ Mantis throws his hand onto Martian Manhunter. Martian Mahunter phases Mantisâ€™s hand through him. Martian Manhunter throws a punch onto Mantis. Kanto: â€œYouâ€™ll step down or I will kill you Highfather.â€ Highfather: â€œNever. You will surrender.â€ Kanto: â€œNever.â€ Highfather and Kanto fight each other with battle staffs. They strike at each other. Highfather defeats Kanto. In the battle Darksied shoots lasers out of his eyes at Orion. Orion ducks. Brainiac: â€œAn android. I can with my brains send out blasts to destroy you.â€ Brainiac shoots projectiles at Red Tornado from a blaster. Red Tornado blocks them with his powers. Red Tornado: â€œMy turn now.â€ Red Tornado next sends a tornado onto Brainiac. Bloody Mary: â€œYou look like fresh meat.â€ Bloody Mary jumps onto Huntress. Huntress shoots Bloody Mary with her guns. Huntress: â€œDie you vampire.â€ Bloody Mary falls to the ground. Huntress next pulls out a crossbow. Bloody Mary jumps after Huntress with her fangs. Huntress shoots Bloody Mary with her crossbow. Bloody Mary falls dead. Huntress: â€œI killed a vampire. Sheâ€™s dead now.â€ Bernadeth throws faren knives at Zatana. Bernadeth: â€œIâ€™ll take you down now magician woman.â€  Zatana with her powers shoots them. Zatana pulls out her magic wand. Zatana: â€œNow to make a cage and trap you in it.â€ Zatana next with her magic wand makes a cage trapping the Female Furies leader. Bernadeth: â€œYouâ€™ll pay for this.â€ Wonder Woman and Granny Goodness are battling it out hand to hand. Granny Goodness: â€œI started the female furies. I know of you as an Amazon woman.â€ Wonder Woman: â€œI am the princess of the amazons. I will stop you now.â€ Wonder Woman throws a punch knocking out Granny Goodness. Martian Manhunter: â€œHuntress, Zatana, Highfather, Red Torando and my self will free the prisoners.â€ Huntress, Zatana, Martian Manhunter, Highfather and Red Tornado go to free Darksiedâ€™s prisoners. Desaad: â€œDie Green Lantern.â€ Desaad shoots his gun at Green Lantern. Green Lantern blocks the gun fire with his power ring. Green Lantern makes a boxing glove out of his ring. He knocks out Desaad. Superman is finishing off with Bizzaro. They throw punches onto each other. Superman defeats Bizarro with a hard punch. Steppenwolf chops his axe at Lightray. Steppenwolf: â€œIâ€™ll chop you up into pieces along with the Justice League.â€ Lightray goes flying into the air. He throws a punch back. His powers temporality blinds him. Lightray: â€œWeâ€™ll have you tied up now.â€ Batman and Kalibak throw punches at each other. Kalibak: â€œI am the brother of Orion and son of Darksied. I know that you with Mister Miracle and Big Barda took down the Female Furies and Virmin Vunderbarr. Virmin is an agent to my father.â€ Batman: â€œBarda fought Virmin and defeated him just as I will defeat you.â€ Batman throws Kalibak at a wall. The others in the league show up with Orionâ€™s soldiers. Highfather: â€œTake them away.â€ They capture the defeated villains. Darksied shoots lasers at Orion. Orion shoots projectiles at Darksied. They now fight hand to hand. They throw punches at each other. Orion defeats Darksied. Orion: â€œTake him away soldiers.â€ Darksied is captured. All those villains are being taken prisoner by Orionâ€™s soldiers. Orion approaches the Justice League members from Earth. Orion: â€œNow are planet is free and peaceful from my father Darksied.â€ Green Lantern: â€œMy ex girlfriend Katma Tai and Kilowag are dealing with Desparo and his minions. The Guardians took down Kanjor Ro and the Manhunters when I dealt with a fascist named Vandal Savage. Lex Luthor killed him. Heâ€™s our president now and a reformed criminal. Hal Jordan as Green Lantern with the original Black Canary the original Blue Beatle, the original Mister Terrific have founded the Justice League along with Martian Manhunter. Vigilante was an original member of the league. Morgan Edgeâ€™s father Vincent retired after he was brought down by the original Justice League. A new Inter Gang was formed as Morgan Edge had his own crime syndicate.â€ Superman: â€œDarksied will on Earth be charged with murder of my local cops and Dan Turpin himself. The Original Justice League had fought in California. Hal Jordon became Parallax and broke up the Justice League before the meteor showers in Smallville. Black Canary is the daughter of the original Black Canary. Brianiac was known as Professor Milton Fine. Aqua Man was a swim coach in college. The original Vigilante Adrian Chase who was DA, the original Mister Terrific and the original Black Canary and the original Blue Beatle were killed by Parallax. Hal Jordan has gone bad then when his town was destroyed by Overmaster. Hal Jordon before he evolved into Parallax killed Overmaster. Martian Manhunter fought with Parallax and Parallax was killed. He become Spectre. Martian Manhunter lost his powers. He was un able to stop the meteor show in Smallville. Lanaâ€™s ex boyfriend Whitney Foreman was in the navy. Lana Lang got back together with him. They have a son together. Also Chloe Sullivan has a kid and is married now. Lois Lane my fianceâ€™s ex fiancÃ© Richard White married Chloe Sullivan. I am going to get married to Lois Lane. Lanaâ€™s boyfriend Jason Teague was killed by the meteor shower. If anymore occur the Justice League will stop them. â€ Green Lantern: â€œJâ€™onn Jonz the Martian Manhunter almost died in his battle with Parellax and he was frozen. When I joined the Green Lantern team I unfroze him. Hal Jordan died in the meteor showers somewhere else getting his redemption. The Green Lantern team was also disbanded by Hal Jordan when they defeated Gog. Parallax defeated the guardians before the meteor showers in Smallville. I defeated Black Hand when the Justice League fought Lex Luthorâ€™s first in justice gang.â€ 

Scene 13

1 week later. There is Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman, Green Lantern, Red Tornado, Zatana, The Huntress and Martian Manhunter at the throne room with Orion sitting on what was Darksiedâ€™s throne. Lightray and Highfather are also present in the throne room. Orion: â€œMy father has gotten life in prison without parole. Amazing Grace and those female furies testified against him for the murder of local cops.â€ Green Lantern: â€œWe have got to return to Earth. My girlfriend Vixen defeated Super Woman. Owl Man tried to kill Alexander Luthor. The Crime Syndicate has been brought to justice. Aqua Man has defeated Ocean Master and Black Manta.â€ Green Lantern takes Batman, Zatana and The Huntress under his power ring. He flies off with them. The others follow them. 

The Justice League flies into outer space on patrol ready to deal with more evil in the galaxy. 

End

*Justice League 8: The Alternate Sides*

Plot Summary: The Justice League takes on Dr. Destiny. They have defeated many villains. There is an alternate universe where the Justice League is evil. They are called the Evil League. Vandal Savage there is the good guy who is a slow aging mortal who lives to battle the evil out there. On the Evil League there are the evil versions of The Flash, Wonder Woman, Dr. Fate, Batman, Green Lantern Kyle Raynor, Martian Manhunter, Aqua Man, Vixen and Captain Marvel, Superman the leader. Lex Luthor there was a good guy in Vandal Savageâ€™s battle against the Evil League who turned bad when the good Sinestro, Star Sapphire, The Cheetah, Thorne, Rose, The Joker, Harley Quinn, The Shade, Ultra Humanite and Solomon Grundy were killed by Superman and the evil league. Vandal Savage recruits the anti Nazism Red Panzer, Siren, Lady Vic, Cheshire and Gorilla Grodd. Superman comes with Wonder Woman and Captain Marvel into the Universe of Evil. Vandal Savage fights to bring back the police that the Evil League put of out business as Vandal Savage heads the Secret Society of Good. The Justice League also goes up against Boss Moxie and his gang.

Scene 1 Opening Credits and Introduction

Beginning

Scene 2

At the Hall of Justice at night time. There are the Justice League members Captain Marvel, Superman, Green Lantern Kyle Raynor, Vixen, Aqua Man and Wonder Woman asleep. Dr. Destiny is in the Hall of Justice. Dr. Destiny: â€œI will kill all of you. You wonâ€™t be able to stop me now.â€ 

Outside the Hall of Justice. There is Dr. Fate and Martian Manhunter. The Batmobile shows up. Batman gets out of his car. Martian Manhunter: â€œItâ€™s the league. They canâ€™t wake up. If they stay asleep they will die.â€ Batman: â€œI have Star Man and Star Girl dealing with the Dark Heart. So are Atom, Vigilante and Shining Knight.â€ Dr. Fate: â€œScandal Savage the daughter of Vandal Savage is plotting to kill President Lex Luthor for the death of her father Vandal Savage. Dead shot is working for her.â€ Martian Manhunter: â€œShe wants to free Gorilla Grodd, Red Panzer, Lady Vic, Siren and Cheshire from their prison along with many other villains who we fought when they were working for Vandal Savage.â€ Batman: â€œNight Wing and Bat Girl just defeated Cat Man and Ragdoll and Fiddler.â€ Martian Manhunter: â€œMister Terrific, Blue Beatle, Super Girl and Zatana are dealing with the Qwardians.â€ Martian Manhunter: â€œGentleman Ghost, Silver Banshee, The Key and Dr. Polaris are in league with Scandal Savage. So is Deadshot.â€ The heroes go into the Hall of Justice. 

Inside the Hall of Justice. Batman, Martian Manhunter and Dr. Fate show up. Batman runs after Dr. Destiny. Dr. Destiny: â€œI will make the rest of you fall asleep.â€ Batman: â€œWe just had coffee.â€ Dr. Fate: â€œI will enter the dream world.â€ Dr. Fate with his powers enters the dream world.

In the African jungles. There is Vixen. Vixen is being chased by lions and tigers. Dr. Destiny is standing on a tree. Dr. Destiny: â€œRun Vixen. Run.â€ Vixen: â€œI know that itâ€™s you John Dee.â€ 

Back to the Hall of Justice. Batman is fighting Dr. Destiny hand to hand. Martian Manhunter tries to wake up the heroes. Martian Manhunter: â€œI am telepathic. I hope to get to wake them up.â€ Batman throws Dr. Destiny into a computer. 

Back to Africa. Vixen vanished from Dr. Destinyâ€™s dream world. Dr. Destiny: â€œNo!â€ Dr. Fate teleports himself back to the Hall of Justice. 

Back inside the Hall of Justice. All those other heroes wake up. Dr. Fate comes back into the Hall of Justice. Dr. Fate: â€œI got Vixen away from those lions.â€ Batman puts his bat handcuffs onto Dr. Destiny. Batman takes off Dr. Destinyâ€™s mask. Dr. Destiny: â€œI will kill you all.â€ Vixen: â€œHis heroic counter part with the Clown and the Lynx were killed by the Crime Syndicate.â€ Flash: â€œIn the anti matter universe there was the Justice Underground who were heroic counter parts of super villains we fought against and they battled against villains like Dead Eye, The Scarab, Element Man, Firero, Frost Bite, Elista Man and Slip Stream. The Justice Underground defeated those villains.â€ Vixen: â€œAlex Luthor the heroic counter part of Lex Luthor started the Justice Underground with Quiz Master the good version of the Riddler. Other members are Sir Solomon Grundy, Lady Sonar, Star Sapphire, Q-Ranger and General Grodd. The Crime Lodge and Young Offenders have been brought down by the Justice Underground with the help of Alex Luthor.â€ Superman: â€œMy friend Lex Luthor is targeted by Scandal Savage for the death of Vandal Savage. She is the daughter of Vandal Savage.â€ Flash: â€œOn this Earth you were an astronaut who was friends with Alex Luthor before going bad. Adolph Hitler on that world was the good guy leading a rebellion against the axis lead by the evil and racist Franklyn Roosevelt. Actor Abraham Lincoln assassinated President John Wilkes Booth. 2 weeks later like here Abe Lincoln was shot and his accomplices were hung.â€ 

Scene 3

In the universe of Evil in the day time. Outside of the Hall of Evil. There is the good version of the Tartarus team. There is Red Panzer, Gorilla Grodd, Lady Vic, Cheshire and Siren. Good Grodd: â€œLex Luthor has betrayed us since the Evil League murdered the Joker, Harley Quinn, Throne, Rose, Starr Sapphire, The Shade, Solomon Grundy, Sinestro, Rose, Thorne and Ultra Humanite.â€ Good Red Panzer: â€œI defeated Plastic Man and the Wonder Twins by myself.â€ Good Lady Vic: â€œI defeated Black Canary and Green Arrow.â€ Good Cheshire: â€œI defeated Huntress, Blue Beatle and Question.â€ Good Siren: â€œI have taken down Hawk Girl and Hawk Man. I took down many Green Lanterns with the help of Sinestro before the evil league killed him.â€ Good Grodd: â€œTattooed Man was a sailor wanting freedom for tattoos and piercings as Lex Luthor was going to take that freedom away. Luthor went bad because many of our heroes were killed. Lex Luthor killed Tattooed Man. Commissioner Gordon and his officers of the Gotham City Police Department took down Robin, Night Wing and Bat Girl and then they took down Creeper. Bat Girl was the commissionerâ€™s daughter.â€ The Secret Society of Good goes into the Hall of Evil. 

In the Hall of Evil. There are evil versions of Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman, The Flash, Green Lantern Kyle Raynor, Martian Manhunter, Vixen, Captain Marvel and Dr. Fate. They are at the computer. Evil Martian Manhunter picks up the Secret Society of Good on the computer. Evil Martian Manhunter: â€œItâ€™s the Secret Society of good. Vandal Savage is at it again.â€ The good Tartarus comes into the Hall of Evil. Good Red Panzer: â€œYou are all under arrest.â€ Evil Aqua Man: â€œI will take them.â€ Evil Aqua Man with his hook shoots the Good Red Panzer tying him up. Good Siren sends out sonic waves onto the evil Captain Marvel. Evil Captain Marvel: â€œShazam!â€ Evil Captain Marvel with his lightning zaps Good Siren. Good Grodd: â€œI will take you all down. Vandal Savage will be the new US president and Red Panzer will be the new US president.â€ Good Gorilla Grodd goes after the Evil Flash. Evil Flash speeds past the gorilla. Evil Green Lantern captures good Grodd. Evil Green Lantern: â€œI got him Flash.â€ Good Chessire throws kicks onto Evil Batman, Evil Wonder Woman and Evil Dr. Fate. Good Cheshire: â€œI will stop you all right here and right now.â€ Evil Vixen takes on Good Cheshire. Evil Vixen sends out a giraffe on good Cheshire. Good Lady Vic swings her daggers at the Evil Green Lantern. Good Lady Vic: â€œYou wonâ€™t take us down. Vandal Savage ages slowly. You wonâ€™t kill him easily.â€ Evil Green Lantern with his powers blocks the knife swings by good Lady Vic. Evil Martian Manhunter turns into a beast. He captures good Lady Vic. The Evil League takes the good Tartarus prisoners. Evil Superman: â€œI could with my heat vision rip off tattoos as Lex Luthor is now US president. Lock them up here. We will kill them when the timing is right.â€ Evil Superman gets onto the computer to contact evil President Lex Luthor. Evil Superman: â€œItâ€™s me Superman Lex.â€ 

At the Whitehouse in Washington DC. There is Lex Luthor sitting at his desk talking to Evil Superman. Evil Luthor: â€œSuperman. Have you gotten Vandal Savage yet? I want him dead.â€ Evil Superman: â€œNo. I captured Lady Vic, Siren, Cheshire, Red Panzer and Gorilla Grodd.â€ Evil Luthor: â€œNext bring me Vandal Savage. I know how to kill him. He gained his powers from a meteor. He lives to fight you evil beings. I fought against you now you answer to me. I am now getting in contact with King Solovar.â€ President Luthor in that alternate universe is done talking to Evil Superman. He gets in contact with evil King Solovar. Evil Luthor: â€œKing Solovar. Itâ€™s me President Lex Luthor. Grodd has been locked up in the Hall of Evil.â€ 

In Gorilla City in the day time. There is Evil King Solovar. There are the evil gorilla soldiers there too. King Solovarâ€™s communicator is on. Evil King Solovar is talking to Evil Lex Luthor. Evil King Solovar: â€œI am doing as you requested President Luthor and thatâ€™s kill any of those followers to Vandal Savage. The Atom as a reformed evil being has betrayed you. He works for Vandal Savage now.â€ Evil Luthor: â€œKill Vandal Savage if he comes here.â€ Evil King Solovar: â€œYes sir.â€ Evil King Solovar is done talking to the president. 

Scene 4 

At the good Vandal Savageâ€™s headquarters in the Universe of Evil. There is the good version of Vandal Savage at his desk. Thereâ€™s a computer there. The good version of Brainiac comes in to give Vandal Savage the reports. Good Brainiac: â€œI am here to report to you Vandal Savage that Grodd, Lady Vic, Siren, Cheshire and Red Panzer have been captured.â€ Good Savage: â€œI will need you to go to the Hall of Evil and destroy it. I want to put an end to police corruption. Commissioner Gordon wonâ€™t take bribes from Batman.â€ Vandal Savage leaves the office. 

Outside of Good Vandal Savageâ€™s headquarters. There is the Good Eclipso and the Good Clay Face. They are walking the lower ends of the building. Good Vandal Savage: â€œClay Face. Go to Gorilla City. You could pose as Batman and take on King Solovar. I will have Brainiac free the prisoners from the Hall of Evil. I will teleport you Eclipso to the white house to stop President Luthor and you Clay Face to stop King Solovar.â€ They walk over to the teleporters. Good Eclipso goes to Washington, DC. Good Clay Face goes to Gorilla City. 

At the Whitehouse in Washington, DC in the Universe of Evil. There is Good Eclipso outside. 

Scene 5

In Gorilla City in the universe of evil. There is Evil King Solovar and the Evil Gorilla Soldiers. Good Clay face appears in the form of Evil Batman. Good Clay face goes over to Evil King Solovar. Good Clay face: â€œGrodd is locked up in the Hall of Evil. He tried to stop us.â€ Evil King Solovar: â€œI want him dead.â€ Good Clay face throws a punch onto Evil King Solovar. Good Groodâ€™s troops and Evil Solovarâ€™s troops battle each other hand to hand. The good guys defeat the evil guys at Good Clay face battles Evil King Solovar hand to hand. Good Clay Face defeats Evil King Solovar. Good Clay face: â€œVandal Savage will put an end to your evil. Itâ€™s over.â€ Evil King Solovar: â€œYouâ€™ll pay for this Clay face.â€ They are taken prisoner. Good Clay face gets onto Evil King Solovarâ€™s communicator. He gets in contact with alternate President Lex Luthor. Good Clay Face: â€œHey President Luthor. I captured King Solovar. I am coming to the Hall of Evil with Brainiac and we will stop you.â€ 

Back over to the White House. Secret Service agents fire on the good Eclipso who are the evil versions of the Black Hawk team. The Good Eclipso with his diamond knocks out the agents. He goes over to the presidentâ€™s office. Good Eclipso: â€œShow yourself traitor.â€ Good Eclipso on the alternate President Luthor pulls out a diamond. Alternate Luthor is in a battle suit. Eclipso shoots at the evil president Lex Luthor. Evil Luthor: â€œI will kill you and destroy Brainiac.â€ Alternate Luthor shoots his beams at Eclipso. They shoot at each other. Alternate Luthor defeats Good Eclipso. Evil Luthor: â€œI will kill you now Eclipso.â€ 

Scene 6

At the Hall of Evil at night time. There is the good Clayface outside. Brainiac is with him. Good Brainiac: â€œI was Clark Kentâ€™s professor in college. His father Jor El destroyed the planet. General Zod fought Jor El in a fight to the death.â€ He morphs into Evil King Solovar. He goes to inside the Hall of Evil. Evil Martian Manhunter finds that this is Clayface in disguise. Good Clayface goes for the Good Tartarus captured. Good Brainiac comes in. Evil Superman: â€œItâ€™s Brainiac.â€ Evil Batman throws an explosive into good Clay Face. Good Clay Face traps Evil Dr. Fate and Evil Wonder Woman. Evil Flash speeds over to Evil Clay Face. Evil Aqua Man washes away Good Clay Face. Good Brainiac shoots lasers at the Evil League. Evil Green Lantern blocks them with his power ring. Evil Superman shoots Brainiac. Evil Green Lantern out of his powers cuts up Good Brainiac. Evil Superman: â€œI have destroyed Brainiac now. We have Vandal Savage left and we kill him.â€ 

At Vandal Savageâ€™s headquarters. There is a computer somewhere in the building. Vandal Savage and his soldiers go over to the computer. He finds the real universe. He finds the Justice League on data files. Vandal Savage goes into a portal transporter. He goes over to the Hall of Justice. 

Scene 7

In the Hall of Justice the next day. There are the Justice League members there. Superman: â€œI am going to soon take a vacation.â€ The good Vandal Savage appears through a portal. Wonder Woman pulls out her magic lasso on the good Vandal Savage. Wonder Woman: â€œVandal Savage. I thought that you were dead since you did become mortal again.â€ Good Vandal Savage: â€œI am Vandal Savage from an alternate universe where the good guys are the evil guys and the evil guys are the good guys.â€ Flash: â€œJust like the Crime Syndicate world.â€ Wonder Woman puts her magic lasso down. Good Vandal Savage: â€œI am a slow aging mortal. I could use help from some of you.â€ Superman: â€œI could go. Iâ€™ll take Wonder Woman and Captain Marvel with me.â€ Batman: â€œThe rest of us will deal with Boss Moxie and his gang.â€ Superman goes with Wonder Woman and Captain Marvel. They go to the Universe of Evil. 

Back to the Universe of Evil. Inside the Hall of Evil there is the entire Evil League. A report is on the computer that their Vandal Savage has gotten to the real universe. They find out on the computer that Superman, Captain Marvel and Wonder Woman who are coming to here. Evil Superman: â€œThere are good versions of us that are coming to here to help Vandal Savage.â€ Evil Martian Manhunter: â€œIn this world Vandal Savage is the villain but their Vandal Savage is dead. Killed by a reformed criminal named Lex Luthor. He wanted to ban stupid things. He wanted power.â€ Evil Superman: â€œI should with Wonder Woman and Captain Marvel leave the place and take their places. I could destroy this world.â€ Evil Superman with Evil Wonder Woman and Evil Captain Marvel leave the place. They go to the real universe. 

Scene 8

On the streets of Metropolis in the Justice League universe. Evil Superman appears with Evil Captain Marvel and Evil Wonder Woman. The Evil League members go to the volcano in San Bockero. Evil Superman: â€œLetâ€™s go to San Bockero. Weâ€™ll make the volcano erupt.â€ 

On the Island in San Bockero. Evil Superman shows up with Evil Wonder Woman and Evil Captain Marvel. Evil Wonder Woman: â€œDo it Captain Marvel.â€ Evil Captain Marvel: â€œShazam!â€ Evil Captain Marvel sends out lightning on the volcano. 

Back to the Universe of Evil. There is the good Vandal Savage with Superman, Wonder Woman and Captain Marvel. Superman is carrying the power disruptor. Superman hands the power disruptor to the good Vandal Savage. Superman: â€œThis power disruptor takes powers away from those with super powers. I used that to power down other alternate versions of me and the Justice League.â€ Good Savage: â€œLex Luthor here has gone bad when many good versions of your enemies were killed by evil versions of you. My Tartarus team is taken prisoner in the Hall of Evil. Lex Luthor has killed Eclipso here.â€ Superman: â€œWe just recruited Captain Marvel into the Justice League.â€ Good Savage: â€œI have had reports that the Evil League has recruited Captain Marvel onto their team.â€ 

Scene 9

At the Hall of Justice at the computer screens. There is a report on the computer that the evil versions of those who are in the other universe are setting off the volcano. Dr. Fate and Green Lantern Kyle Raynor with Vixen teleport to the Island. Dr. Fate: â€œSuperman, Wonder Woman and Captain Marvel from the universe of evil are setting off a volcano.â€ Martian Manhunter: â€œI am sending you Dr. Fate with Green Lantern and Vixen to the Island. Vixen will back you up in battle against those evil versions of us.â€ 

On the Island of San Bockero. Dr. Fate shows up with Green Lantern Kyle Raynor and Vixen. Vixen takes on Evil Wonder Woman. Vixen: â€œMy animals will stop you 3.â€ Vixen and Evil Wonder Woman fight each other hand to hand. Green Lantern moves the lava of the volcano. Dr. Fate: â€œI will stop this volcano from erupting.â€ Green Lantern takes on Evil Superman. Evil Superman shoots lasers out of his eyes on Green Lantern. Green Lantern with his power rings blocks Evil Supermanâ€™s heat vision. Evil Captain Marvel: â€œShazam!â€ Evil Captain Marvel calls upon lightning on Dr. Fate. Dr. Fate shoots projectiles at Evil Captain Marvel. Dr. Fate traps the evil Captain Marvel. Dr. Fate: â€œI trapped you now.â€ Evil Wonder Woman snares Vixen with her magic lasso. Vixen sends out snakes. The snakes jump onto Evil Wonder Woman. Vixen: â€œThose snakes will stop you now.â€ Vixen next sends out a lion onto Evil Wonder Woman. Green Lantern captures Evil Superman. Green Lantern: â€œDr. Fate and I will stop your volcano. I caught you 3 now.â€ Evil Superman: â€œWe will kill you all. We are whatâ€™s left of the Evil League back at home. We are the super enemies.â€ 

Back to the Universe of Evil. Evil Green Lantern shows up with Evil Flash and Evil Dr. Fate. Evil Green Lantern: â€œI got you 3 now.â€ Evil Green Lantern shoots Superman with his power ring. Good Vandal Savage with the power disruptor shoots Evil Green Lantern. Captain Marvel: â€œShazam!â€ Captain Marvel calls lightning on Evil Flash and Evil Dr. Fate. The ground shakes knocking them down. Superman next powers down Evil Dr. Fate and Evil Flash. Superman: â€œItâ€™s a power disruptor. We have taken your powers away.â€ Good Savage: â€œYou will go with us to the Hall of Evil. We will bring down the rest of the Evil League and then Lex Luthor.â€ 

Scene 10

At the Hall of Justice outside. There is Boss Moxie and his thugs. They come in with guns. Boss Moxie: â€œI have just escaped from prison. Letâ€™s kill the Justice League members.â€ 

Inside the Hall of Justice. Boss Moxie and his thugs appear. They fire on the Justice League. The Flash speeds over to them. He knocks down a few thugs. Martian Manhunter turns into a beast. Martian Manhunter captures some thugs. Boss Moxie fires on the League. Aqua Man battles some thugs hand to hand. Aqua Man throws a kick onto a thug. Batman throws a bat net onto some of Boss Moxieâ€™s thugs. The Flash speeds over to Boss Moxie. The Flash knocks the gun out of Boss Moxieâ€™s hand. The Flash with wires speeding ties up Boss Moxie. Flash: â€œI got you now Boss Moxie.â€ Martian Manhunter: â€œThe evil versions of Superman, Wonder Woman and Captain Marvel have been captured by Green Lantern.â€ 

In the Universe of Evil at the Hall of Evil. There are Vandal Savageâ€™s soldiers outside with Good General Kane. Good General Kane: â€œWeâ€™ll take them all down. Vandal Savage is backing us up.â€ They have guns drawn. The rest of the evil league comes out. Good General Kane: â€œAll of you surrender peacefully. You are all under arrest for crimes against Vandal Savage.â€ Evil Batman throws his bat nets onto some Savage soldiers. Evil Vixen sends out snakes on the good general Kane and other Savage soldiers. Evil Aqua Man kicks some Savage soldiers. Good Vandal Savage shows up with Evil Flash, Evil Green Lantern and Evil Dr. Fate captured carrying the power disruptor. Good Vandal Savage: â€œGive up. You are being eradicated.â€ Evil Batman: â€œWe will free all those who your Secret Society of Good has taken down.â€ Superman takes on Evil Batman. They battle it out hand to hand. Superman throws Evil Batman against the wall of the Hall of Evil. Evil Vixen takes on Wonder Woman. They fight each other hand to hand. Wonder Woman: â€œI am doing the same in my world to eradicate crime and bring fourth freedom and peace to the world.â€ Evil Vixen: â€œWe are fighting to end your heroics.â€ Captain Marvel goes inside the Hall of Evil. Captain Marvel: â€œI am going to rescue the prisoners there. Vandal Savage here explained to me.â€ Wonder Woman throws the evil Vixen into Evil Batman as he gets back up. Captain Marvel: â€œShazam!â€ Captain Marvel sends lightning at the Hall of Evil. Captain Marvel has freed Tartarus in the universe of evil. Evil Vixen is shot by Good Vandal Savage with the power disruptor. Good Savage: â€œItâ€™s a power disruptor. Now you wonâ€™t be able to send animals out on me.â€ Superman defeats the evil Aqua Man. The good General Kane and the Savage soldiers get back up. They capture the evil league. Good General Kane: â€œNone of you Evil Leaguers move.â€ Good Gorilla Grodd has the dimensional transporter ready for the league. Good Gorilla Grodd: â€œI am sending you all back trading places with the evil versions of you. We destroyed the Evil League watch tower recently. Lex Luthor here before going bad has defeated Super Girl and Steel here.â€ Good Savage: â€œWe had help from scientist Ray Palmer formerly known as The Atom to build those devices after he did his prison time.â€ Superman, Wonder Woman and Captain Marvel leave the place. The Evil Superman, Captain Marvel and Wonder Woman come back. Evil Superman: â€œI will kill you all now.â€ Evil Superman goes after Good Vandal Savage with the power disruptor. Evil Wonder Woman is shot down next by the power disruptor. Evil Captain Marvel is shot down by Good Vandal Savage next with the power disruptor. Evil Captain Marvel turns back into a kid named Billy Baston. Good Savage: â€œYou are all powerless. No more Evil League.â€ 

Scene 11

Outside of the white house. There is the Good Vandal Savage with the good versions of Gorilla Grodd, Clay Face, Siren, Lady Vic, Cheshire and Red Panzer. There is also the good version of General Kane. There are also Savage soldiers. Good Savage: â€œYou soldiers capture Lex Luthor and the Vice President. Luthor and I were allies until many others in his group were killed.â€ They go to inside of the White House. 

At Lex Luthorâ€™s office. There is Lex Luthor at his desk. Vice President Ross the father of Pete Ross comes in. Evil Vice President Ross: â€œPresident Luthor. Vandal Savage has defeated the Evil League with the help of their heroic counter parts called the Justice League. They are after you next.â€ Evil Luthor: â€œI will find a way to give the Evil League their powers back and bring them back in action.â€ 

Somewhere else in the white house. The good Vandal Savage comes in with his team and his soldiers. There are Luthor thugs there. They fire on the team. Good Red Panzer fires back. Good Cheshire jumps onto some Luthor thugs. Good Grodd throws some thugs aside. Vandal Savage with his soldiers and their general Kane into the presidentâ€™s office. Good Savage: â€œYou come with me General Kane. We capture the president and vice president. People will elect us who have wanted me to take down the super enemies.â€ Vice President Ross is standing there. General Kane and his soldiers capture Vice President Ross. Good General Kane: â€œYou are under arrest for crimes against the new regime Vice President Ross. Lex Luthorâ€™s dictatorship ends here now.â€ 

In the Presidentâ€™s office. Good Vandal Savage runs after Evil Lex Luthor. Good Savage: â€œI will stop you now Luthor.â€ Evil Luthor throws a punch at Good Savage. Alternate versions of Vandal Savage and Lex Luthor throw punches at each other. Evil Luthor: â€œOnce I kill you than I will create a power recharger and they will kill you and bring back the Evil League.â€ Good Savage: â€œYou have joined forces with them since you blamed it on me that many of your fighters were killed. The Evil League did it.â€ Good Vandal Savage defeats Evil Lex Luthor in the hand to hand fight. Other Savage soldiers come in and capture Lex Luthor. Good Savage: â€œTake him away.â€ 

Scene 12 and End Credits

At the Hall of Justice. There is Superman with Captain Marvel. They are at the computers. Superman looks into the Universe of Evil changed to the universe of good. They show on there that Vandal Savage is the new US president brining fourth freedom and peace to the world. Superman: â€œVandal Savage had Lex Luthor put in prison in the universe of evil. Maybe Vandal Savage will live to be 100,000 years old.â€ Captain Marvel: â€œI heard that Vandal Savage wouldâ€™ve banned tattoos and body piercings with sweet foods. I know that President Lex Luthor of here killed him.â€ Superman: â€œIn my teenage years I was good friends with Lex Luthor. Vandal Savage in this alternate universe is the US President now and Red Panzer is the vice president.â€ Superman and Captain Marvel leave the Hall of Justice. Captain Marvel and Superman fly off to outer space. Superman: â€œI will now take you to the Justice League watchtower. All of our enemies are defeated. President Luthor fought with Scandal Savage. President Luthor defeated Scandal Savage. All those villains in league with Vandal Savageâ€™s daughter have been defeated by our teammates as they have defeated Dark Heart and the Qwardians.â€ 

End

*Justice League 9: Battles Through Time*

Plot Summary: Superman and Wonder Woman are still alive. Rip Hunter is in the Justice League in the 25th century AD. Also there is Booster Gold. The Justice League of the future battles Scandal Savage the daughter of Vandal Savage. In the later 21st century AD there is Batman (Terry McGinnis), Green Lantern Kairo, Aqua Girl, Wonder Woman and Superman. The time traveling warlord David Clinton also known as Chronos plots to alter history in many different ways including the axis winning World War 2 or the fall of Derek Powers never happens. There is also Mircron and War Hawk in the league. Batman has just taken down Derek Powers. There is a gang called the Jokerz in league with Chronos. Chronos plots to alter history in many different ways. The Justice League members of the future go back into World War 2. In World War 2 there are Nazi villains and thereâ€™s Captain Nazi who the league fights against. On the Jokerz team there is Bonk, Chucko, Dee Dee, Woof and Ghoul. The Jokerz were in league with Derek Powers and now they work for Chronos. Rip Hunter has a programming with the help of Batman that was Bruce Wayne after the fall of the Super Enemies for anything that serious when the team has defeated Sonar. Chronos even plots to reset history. 

Scene 1 and Opening Credits

Beginning

Scene 2

Title Card: 2645 AD. 

On a battle field in Russia at night time. There are Savage soldiers present. There is also Scandal Savage the daughter of Vandal Savage. There is also the Solaris program present. There is Martian Manhunter, Hour Man, Star Man and Super Woman the grown up Super Girl placed in war suits. Scandal Savage: â€œThis will be the end of the Justice League. Lex Luthor had me captured by King Faraday. Crowbar attacked Agent Faraday.â€ Martian Manhunter: â€œSuperman, Flash and Green Lantern John Stewart took down Crowbar, Fast Ball and Shatterfist. Rip Hunter is coming for you.â€ Scandal Savage: â€œYou couldnâ€™t have prevented this meteor shower Super Girl because you werenâ€™t Super Girl yet.â€ Super Girl: â€œI was frozen when the meteor showers hit Smallville the first time.â€ Scandal Savage: â€œI am going with Polaris to the sun and destroy you all.â€ 

Somewhere else in Russia. There is the Justice League team of this future. On the team there is the aged Wonder Woman and Superman. Also there is Resurrection Man, Booster Gold and Rip Hunter. The Spectre Hal Jordan is also there. They go hunting down Scandal Savage. The Spectre: â€œI sacrificed my life to sorcerer Felix Faust. I prevented a 3rd meteor shower with the help of Superman when Kyle Raynor defeated Black Hand. Wildcat beat Black Mass when he was going into retirement. I defeated Shark when I came to being The Spectre.â€ Booster Gold: â€œI was on a mission somewhere else when Scandal Savage plotted to kill Lex Luthor and the black hawk team that he was responsible for the death of her father Vandal Savage.â€ Resurrection Man: â€œI fought Vandal Savage before the first meteor showers hit Smallville.â€ Rip Hunter: â€œI heard about the legend of Vandal Savage. I heard that another meteorite gave him super human strength and immortality.â€ 

Back to Scandal Savage and team. Scandal Savage gets into the rocket ship headed for outer space. Scandal Savage: â€œI am going into out space. If the Justice League shows up kill them. I have a legion against them.â€ The Justice League shows up. Superman: â€œWhereâ€™s Scandal Savage?â€ Super Girl: â€œShe went into outer space. She is plotting to extinguish the sun.â€ Scandal Savageâ€™s soldiers fire on the Justice League. Scandal Savageâ€™s soldiers fire on the Justice League. Wonder Woman blocks them with her bullet proof bracelets. Hal Jordan with his powers shoots Savage soldiers. Booster Gold shoots power blasts at Scandal Savageâ€™s soldiers. Rip Hunter: â€œWeâ€™ll rescue the others.â€ Rip Hunter, Superman and Resurrection Man go over to the war suits. They go to rescue the other heroes taken captive.  Resurrection Man shoots projectiles onto some Savage soldiers. The other heroes go free. Wonder Woman ties up the rest of Scandal Savageâ€™s soldiers. Wonder Woman: â€œThatâ€™s all of them.â€ Martian Manhunter: â€œScandal Savage was once in league with the Contessa who married Lex Luthor before he was the president. They together had a daughter named Lena.â€ Wonder Woman: â€œAfter we took down Lex Luthor and took on the Justice Lords we fought the Contessa. Huntress with Aztek and Elongated Man took down Lena Luthor.â€ 

Scene 3

Somewhere else in Russia. There is Lightning Lord with Lighting Lad and Lighting Lass a woman member. Saturn Queen is present with Nemesis Kid. They go hunting down the Justice League. Radiation Roy is with those villains too. Colossal Boy is also present. Saturn Queen: â€œYou were our teacher Colossal Boy. Scandal Savage wants the entire Justice League dead. She wants also Superman and Wonder Woman for her father Vandal Savage.â€ Colossal Boy: â€œResurrection Man didnâ€™t witness Lex Luthor kill Vandal Savage.â€ Lightning Lord: â€œI could zap people with body piercings and they will fry for them. Vandal Savage wouldâ€™ve had me execute them like that similar to the electric chair.â€ 

Back to the Justice League. The Legion of Super Villains shows up. The Spectre, Wonder Woman, Superman and Booster Gold go into outer space. Lighting Lord shoots Mitch Shelley with his lightning. Lightning Lord: â€œDie Resurrection Man!â€ Mitch Shelley dies. Hour Man: â€œYouâ€™ll pay for killing Resurrection Man Lightning Lord.â€ Hour Man battles Colossal Boy. They fight each other hand to hand. Lighting Lad and Star Man shoot their powers at each other. Super Girl takes on Lightning Lass. Lightning Lass: â€œWe meet again Super Girl.â€ Martian Manhunter takes on Nemesis Kid. Nemesis Kid: â€œI will kill the last of you Martians. Your kind will soon be extinct.â€ Lighting Lass shoots lighting at Super Girl. Lighting Lass: â€œI will kill you old woman.â€ Super Girl throws a punch onto Lightning Lass. Rip Hunter pulls out his stun gun. Saturn Queen shoots projectiles at the Justice League. Rip Hunter shoots back. Rip Hunter zaps Saturn Queen. Hour Man with his stop watch defeats Colossal Boy. Nemesis Kid shoots his powers at Martian Manhunter. Martian Manhunter phases through energy blasts. Martian Manhunter next throws a punch onto Nemesis Kid. Star Man defeats Lightning Lad. Star Man captures Radiation Roy. The Justice League captures those super villains. Martian Manhunter: â€œThatâ€™s all of them. Mitch Shelley was killed.â€ Saturn Queen: â€œWith the Resurrection device Vandal Savage will come back and take over.â€ Rip Hunter: â€œWe will stop you. Lex Luthor killed Vandal Savage because he tried to kill him.â€ 

Scene 4

In outer space near the sun. There is Scandal Savage with Polaris. Scandal Savage: â€œWith Kryptonite we will kill Superman. We will end his dynasty.â€ Solaris: â€œSuperman didnâ€™t kill your father. Lex Luthor did. More meteors will hit the world.â€ Scandal Savage throws a sample of kryptonite into the sun. The Spectre makes something out of his power ring. The Spectre from his ring makes something that traps Scandal Savage and Solaris. The Spectre fires something onto Scandal Savage. Superman emerges from the sun. The transporter is hit. Scandal Savage and Solaris vanish. Superman: â€œWe have stopped Vandal Savageâ€™s daughter. She is out of here.â€ Booster Gold: â€œI will stop those super villains still out there. The Justice League took down Shark and Major Disaster after the fall of Intergang and the Super Enemies from another parallel universe where Vandal Savage is the good guy and we were the evil guys.â€ Wonder Woman: â€œI took down Gentleman Ghost after word when King Faraday arrested Scandal Savage. The Extremists fought with Agent Faraday and his men and we defeated this villain group.â€ Superman: â€œAqua Man with his powers defeated Heat Wave. My cousin Kara defeated a woman named Rampage. They were all in league with Kobra. I took down Kobra. His snake thugs were taken down by many of us. We fought to free the world from crime and corruption after freeing the world from fascism.â€ 

In Smallville 1989. There are meteors coming. Scandal Savage shows up with Polaris. Scandal Savage looks onto the time thing. Scandal Savage: â€œWhere are we?â€ Solaris: â€œYou have just been conned by Chronos David Clinton. You in are in the time of the first meteor showers in Smallville.â€ Scandal Savage: â€œOh no!â€ She finds herself back in 1989. Meteors hit Smallville. Scandal Savage and Polaris are obliterated by the meteors. 

Scene 5

In Metropolis in the future at night time. There is David Clinton somewhere. He has on a cape with a mask. He goes into the time barrier. 

In World War 2 Europe in the day time. There is David Clinton somewhere. There are American soldiers and Nazis shooting at each other. There is Easy Company lead by Sgt. Frank Rock. They are shooting at each other. Chronos walks around the place. 

Scene 6

At Justice League headquarters. There is Superman, Martian Manhunter, Wonder Woman, Rip Hunter and Booster Gold present. Super Girl is also present. Star Man and Hour Man show up. They are at the computer. They find Chronos in the World War 2 era. Martian Manhunter: â€œItâ€™s Chronos again. When we stopped Scandal Savage from destroying the world he messed with the time transporter and sent Scandal Savage back to the first meteor showers in Smallville. We were supposed to send her back to the Montevideo disaster.â€ Superman: â€œThatâ€™s when I arrived.â€ Martian Manhunter: â€œChronos is plotting to alter history to help the Nazis win World War 2. Raâ€™s Al Guhlâ€™s daughter Nyssa has joined forces with the axis. Years ago Night Wing defeated Raâ€™s Al Guhl. Vandal Savage had just been left for dead on his attempt to kill Adolph Hitler and assume leadership of the axis.â€ Superman: â€œI am taking Wonder Woman and Booster Gold with me to the World War 2 era and weâ€™ll track down Chronos.â€ The Justice League members Wonder, Woman, Superman and Booster Gold go over to the time machine. They go back into Europe in the World War 2 era. 

In the World War 2 era in Europe. The Justice League members appear in a time portal. There is fighting against the axis going on. There is Sgt. Rock with his soldiers Wildman, Bulldozer and Ice Cream. They are shooting at the Nazis. Some soldiers are shot down by the Nazis. Sgt. Rock kills some Nazis. Superman with his heat vision shoots down some Nazi war wheels. Itâ€™s a victory over the forces of evil. Superman: â€œI have come to help. Someone developed those war wheels.â€ 

Scene 7

Somewhere else in Europe. There is Captain Nazi with is soldiers. There is also Nyssa Al Guhl the other daughter of Nyssa Al Guhl. Also present is the Iron Major. Nyssa: â€œI have been given immortality by my father.â€ Captain Nazi: â€œThere are fighters with magic powers.â€ Nyssa: â€œMy father with his ninja clan fought Alan Scott Green Lantern of Earth. My father will come back. Alan Scott defeated my father.â€ Captain Nazi: â€œSgt. Rock runs Easy Company. I have just killed Vandal Savage for trying to kill Adolph Hitler to take his place as der fuehrer.â€ Nyssa: â€œMy father gave immortality to Scandal Savage. She is the daughter of Vandal Savage. Sheâ€™ll want you dead for killing Vandal Savage.â€ 

At the medical bunker in Europe. There is Sgt. Rock with the Justice League members Superman, Booster Gold and Wonder Woman. They go over to the wounded troopers. Booster Gold goes over to talk to Sgt. Rock. Sgt. Rock: â€œWho are you?â€ Superman: â€œI am Kal El from the planet known as Krypton. Itâ€™s a distance away. This here is Diana the Amazon princess and this guy here is Booster Gold former football player.â€ Wonder Woman: â€œSome man from the future named Chronos created war wheels and his helping the axis fight you guys.â€ Sgt. Rock: â€œI am Frank Rock a sergeant of Easy Company. Those are my soldiers named Wildman, Bulldozer and Ice Cream.â€ Captain Storm shows up. Captain Storm: â€œSgt. Rock. A costumed warlord is joining forces with Axis authority.â€ Sgt. Rock: â€œThose 3 here are hunting down this warlord.â€ 

Scene 8

Back to a Nazi base. Chronos shows up. Chronos: â€œI am Chronos. I am helping you all win the war.â€ All those Nazi troops aim their guns at him. The Nazis take their guns off of him. He goes over to Nyssa Al Guhl. He shows them their future. Chronos: â€œDonâ€™t kill me. I am a visionary. I am not a gypsy. Within the next year Adolph Hitler your fuehrer commits suicide and the Nazis fall. I am here to prevent this.â€ Nyssa: â€œMy father is the cult ninja leader Raâ€™s Al Guhl. The Green Lantern team just took him down.â€ Chronos: â€œPeople are getting crazier in the future. There are people getting piercings on the tongue, the nose, the nipple, the bellybutton, the eye brow and several earrings on the ears. Lots of girls 50 years from now and maybe even 60 years from now are getting their bellybuttons pierced. Even many pierced tongues. They are crazy.â€ Iron Major: â€œI could rip them off then. There are people getting tattoos. Der Fuehrer will not allow this to ever happen along with tattoos.â€ Chronos: â€œIn the future there are women with tattoos too.â€ 

Nearby the Nazi base. There is Easy Company with the Justice League from the future. Those soldiers have guns drawn. Captain Storm also has his gun drawn. They go after the Nazis. Booster Gold: â€œThereâ€™s Chronos too.â€ Wonder Woman takes on Nyssa Al Guhl. Wonder Woman: â€œI am the Amazon princess getting old.â€ Sgt. Rockâ€™s soldiers battle the Nazis. Nazis shoot at Superman. Nothing happens. Superman clobbers some Nazis. Iron Major: â€œWhat is this man?â€ Booster Gold battles Captain Nazi hand to hand. Booster Gold: â€œI know that you want to start taking away freedom of our citizens. I will stop you.â€ Captain Nazi: â€œI will kill you crazy man.â€ Sgt. Rock shoots down Nazis. General Hoffman shows up. General Hoffman gets into battle with the Easy Company. General Hoffman: â€œKill them all!â€ In battle the Nazis kill Captain Storm. Booster Gold defeats Captain Nazi. Wonder Woman defeats Nyssa Al Guhl. Wonder Woman: â€œI know that your sister is taken down by my mother. Your father is defeated by Alan Scott  the Green Lantern.â€ Other Nazis with General Hoffman are captured. Superman, Wonder Woman and Booster Gold go after Chronos. Booster Gold: â€œThe 3 of costumed heroes will chase this man.â€ Chronos flees through a time tunnel into the later 21st century. The soldiers capture the Nazi survivors. Bulldozer, Ice Cream and Wildman capture Iron Major with guns aimed at him. Bulldozer: â€œDonâ€™t move.â€ Booster Gold, Superman and Wonder Woman travel back to the future. 

Scene 9

Back in Metropolis 2645 at the Hall of Justice. There are the Justice League members Martian Manhunter and Super Girl. Wonder Woman, Superman and Booster Gold return to the future. They go to the Justice League computer. Martian Manhunter does a mind reading tracking Chronos in time. Martian Manhunter: â€œChronos has went into the 50 years after we made the world free from crime and corruption. Even free from tyranny and oppression.â€ Superman: â€œWonder Woman and I were with the Justice League for many years. Go after Chroera.â€ Booster Gold goes into the time machine to the later 21st century. 

Scene 10

In Gotham City at night time. There is Batman Terry McGinnis somewhere. He goes over to Derek Powersâ€™s headquarters. 

At the headquarters of Derek Powers. There are guards there. Batman 2 battles those guards. There is hand to hand fighting. Batman 2 gets into the building. He goes hunting down Derek Powers. 

In the office of Derek Powers. There is Derek Powers at his desk. His henchmen come in. Powers Henchman 1: â€œBatman is here.â€ Derek Powers: â€œGo get him and kill him. 50 years ago this city has become free from crime. I was business partners with Bruce Wayne. Go kill the Batman.â€ Derek Powers sends his henchmen after the Batman. 

In the lobby of Derek Powersâ€™s building. There is Batman 2. Derek Powersâ€™s henchmen pull out guns on Batman. Batman 2 throws his bat boomerang onto those thugs knocking the guns out of their hands. Batman 2 fights those henchmen hand to hand. They throw kicks and punches at each other. Batman 2 throws 2 henchmen into each other. Batman 2 defeats those henchmen. 

In the office of Derek Powers. Batman 2 shows up. Batman 2: â€œCome on out Derek Powers.â€ Derek Powers shoots radiation at Batman 2. Derek Powers: â€œI run the Jokerz now and I will defeat your Justice League.â€ Batman 2 goes flying in the office. They fight each other hand to hand. Batman 2 defeats Derek Powers. Batman 2 brings Derek Powers out of the building. Batman 2: â€œYou are going to prison now. You are responsible for the death of Warren McGinnis.â€ 

Scene 11

Nearby the Powers building in Gotham City. The time door opens. Chronos comes into the city. He finds the police loading Derek Powers into squad cars.

At the turf of the Jokerz. There is Dee Dee, Chuck, Ghoul, Bonk and Woof. Chronos shows up. Chronos goes over to the Jokerz gang. Chronos: â€œI am back. I was in World War 2. The Allies and the Americans defeated the Axis authority. You will be more powerful than ever. Destroy the Justice League.â€ Many clown thugs show up. 

At the Justice League headquarters. There is Superman, Wonder Woman, Aqua Girl, Mircron, War Hawk and Kairo the Korean Green Lantern present. Batman 2 shows up. Batman 2: â€œBarbara Gordon has arrested Derek Powers. He will be facing murder charges for my father.â€ A time door opens. Booster Gold shows up next. The Justice League goes over to Booster Gold. Booster Gold: â€œChronos is here now. I have come to stop him.â€ Batman 2: â€œYears ago Batman has made a programming to put into the time belt to prevent Chronos from ever coming into existence. We will arrest him.â€ Booster Gold meets with the league. Booster Gold: â€œLetâ€™s go after him then. President Lex Luthor as a reformed criminal 50 years ago had a commission against dictatorship in our crime free world.â€ The Justice League goes after Chronos and the Jokerz. 

Scene 12

At the turf of the Jokerz. The Justice League Unlimited shows up. Booster Gold: â€œChronos.â€ Mircron grows himself. Some thugs on motor cycles attack the Justice League Unlimited. Batman 2 kicks some thugs off of motorcycles. Chucko pulls out his light saber. Itâ€™s a double red blade light saber similar to the light saber of Darth Maul in Star Wars Episode 1: The Phantom Menace. Chucko: â€œNow we purge the Green Lantern corp.â€ Chuck swings his light saber at the Green Lantern. Kairo makes a shield from his powers. Kairo with his power ring knocks the light saber out of Chuckoâ€™s hands. Kairo captures Chucko. Kairo: â€œI have you now clown. Weâ€™ll stop you all.â€ The twin girls named Dee Dee fight Aqua Girl and Wonder Woman hand to hand. Dee Dee 1: â€œThereâ€™s Wonder Woman.â€ Dee Dee 2: â€œWe have killed some Green Lanterns.â€ They throw punches at each other. Dee Dee back flips Wonder Woman. Dee Dee 1: â€œYou defeated Nyssa back in World War 2.â€ Aqua Girl: â€œMy grand father who was my fatherâ€™s father defeated Vandal Savage years ago in the Justice League. I am the daughter of the second Aqua Man and grand daughter of Mera and AC.â€ Wonder Woman: â€œI was born in World War 2 era made out of clay.â€ Wonder Woman throws a punch back. Chronos in the back ground is watching. War Hawk battles Woof. War Hawk: â€œI will stop you. You tried to kill my parents Hawk Girl and Green Lantern John Stewart.â€ Superman battles Bonk hand to hand. Bonk: â€œOnce I defeat you I have kryptonite to kill you with.â€ Booster Gold battles Ghoul hand to hand. Wonder Woman captures the first Dee Dee with her magic lasso. Aqua Girl throws a punch incapacitating the second Dee Dee. Ghoul: â€œDie time traveler. You wonâ€™t bring down Chronos.â€ Ghoul throws his jack oâ€™lantern at Booster Gold. He ducks. Booster Gold shoots Ghoul with energy blasts. Superman defeats Bonk. Woof swings his talons at War Hawk. War Hawk throws Woof to the ground Kairo the Green Lantern captures the Jokerz. War Hawk: â€œMy dad trained you well Kairo.â€ Booster Gold: â€œIâ€™ll capture Chronos.â€ Wonder Woman: â€œBatman made an uplink to prevent Chronos from existing when we discovered him.â€ War Hawk: â€œYou remember me Booster Gold. I am the son of Shayera Hol and John Stewart. I am Rex Stewart.â€ Booster Gold goes after Chronos. 

Scene 13

In Gotham City in the present at night time. On the streets of Gotham City. There is Sonar somewhere. Sonar is a male villain. Batman shows up. Batman: â€œYou work for Chronos. Where is he?â€ Sonar: â€œChronos is all over time.â€ Batman battles the man named Sonar. Batman jumps onto the streets in his cape. Batman fights Sonar hand to hand. Batman throws an uppercut. Sonar throws a punch back. Batman kicks Sonar on the chest. Sonar throws a punch back. Batman uppercuts Sonar. Booster Gold shows up in a time tunnel. Booster Gold goes over to Batman. Batman ties up Sonar. Booster Gold: â€œChronos is coming to here.â€ Batman: â€œI have the up link to give you to prevent Chronos the time traveling war lord from existence.â€ Batman goes to the bat mobile with Booster Gold. They get into the car. 

Scene 14

Somewhere else in Gotham City. A time door opens. Chronos comes into Gotham City. Chronos goes looking for Booster Gold. Chronos: â€œI know where you are Booster Gold.â€ 

At the Batcave. The bat mobile comes into the place. Batman parks the Batman mobile. Batman with Booster Gold gets out of the batcave. Batman goes over to the bat computer. Batman has a disk with him and a programming device. Batman puts the disk in his programmer. Batman: â€œThis disk you put in the time traveling warlordâ€™s belt. Then David Clinton wonâ€™t even become Chronos.â€ Booster Gold: â€œWonder Woman back in World War 2 fought Nyssa Al Guhl.â€ Batman: â€œHuntress tried to kill his daughter Talia. Shining Knight just defeated Raâ€™s Al Guhl in a sword fight. He and his clan are immortal. Vigilante, Mister Terrific and Blue Beatle with Huntress and Questions defeated the ninjas of Raâ€™s Al Guhl.â€ The disk is uploaded. Batman gives the disk to Booster gold. Batman: â€œUse this disk. It will prevent Chronos from ever existing.â€ Batman and Booster Gold leave the bat cave. 

Scene 15

Outside of the bat cave. There is Chronos somewhere. Batman and Booster Gold show up. Batman jumps onto Chronos. Batman: â€œChronos.â€ Chronos: â€œAfter I defeat you I will free all of your enemies. Weâ€™ll eradicate the Justice League. You will all die.â€ Chronos throws a punch onto Batman. Batman throws a punch back onto Chronos. Batman and Chronos battle it out hand to hand. Booster Gold comes up to Chronos. Chronos throws Batman to the ground. Booster Gold goes after Chronos. Chronos: â€œTime to reset history.â€ Booster Gold: â€œI will chase him to the beginning of time since thatâ€™s where I think that he is heading too.â€ The time door opens. Booster Gold goes in following Chronos. Booster Gold pursues Chronos through the time door. At the very end of the time tunnel there is the hand of God. Booster Gold shoots Chronos with energy blasters. Booster Gold comes up to Chronos. Booster Gold puts the disk into the time belt. Booster Gold has captured Chronos. Booster Gold: â€œI got you now Chronos. Now you will just ever be David Clinton.â€ 

Scene 16 and End Credits

Back at the Future Justice League headquarters in 2645. There is Wonder Woman, Superman, Martian Manhunter and Super Girl present. There is also Rip Hunter present. Booster Gold comes back through a time door. They are at the computer. They find on the computer that Chronos never came to exist. Booster Gold: â€œI did it. I defeated Chronos.â€ Rip Hunter: â€œScandal Savage is instead sent back to 2000 to the Montevideo disaster that she and her father Vandal were responsible for.â€ Martian Manhunter: â€œDavid Clinton is arrested for trying to steal artifacts from the historical museum. I was dealing with other villains teaming with Static and Gear in another part of the world as the Green Lanterns were dealing with their own villains when you visited the later 21st century.â€ Booster Gold: â€œLetâ€™s go home now.â€ Booster Gold leaves the place.

End


----------



## demolition18 (Aug 28, 2006)

Please moderator delete this thread so I can reduce my posts.


----------



## Archimedes (Mar 19, 2007)

Jeez - you didn't put much time or thought into this did you?


----------



## Steve Jordan (Jun 1, 2007)

I am SO afraid to jump into this pool, but... what the hell, here goes...

I believe you're making a mistake in beginning the series with loads of superheroes fighting loads of supervillians.  As in the Batman and Spiderman movies, too many characters tends to muddy the waters too much, and you won't have enough time to spend on each character to get any development in.

You are much better off starting with a small core of characters, and as it is the first movie, have a unique and compelling reason for these strangers to get together, to unite after a common goal.  That goal could be to stop a small core of baddies that are too much for one hero to handle alone.  

Since Smallville figured into your planning, this would be a good way to continue the arc, kicking things off with a Big Plan by Lex Luthor that Clark Kent hears about (while in or leaving college), but is too big for him to stop alone.  So he recruits heroes to join him, and they proceed to challenge Lex.  Lex, taken by surprise by this team-up, can have time to hire a few villians to block/aid him.  Presto: You have your small core of heroes, small core of villians, and one Big Threat that they must neutralize as a team.  And it is important that, at the end, they work as a team to triumph.

This will get your first movie off to a good, coherent start.  Then you can SLOWLY introduce new characters in subsequent movies.

By the way: Donald Trump couldn't pay the salaries on that casting list...


----------



## darkmon (Jul 27, 2007)

...you're right on target with this one Steve Jordan...  Me, personally, I would like to see the "Question" included later.


----------



## Daemon Lord (Jan 18, 2008)

Bloody hell, how long does it take you to write these things? I definitely like the ideas though.


----------



## bucky (Feb 14, 2008)

Pretty awesome. Thats just the work put in man Well done.


----------

